#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-13
<markovchain> Does anyone know the default media player for cd's in Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix?
<kristian-aalborg> markovchain: perhaps you can find the cd, then right click it and choose play?
<markovchain> When I insert a CD into a external usb cd-rom, the cd-rom shows up in system/disc utility but there is no cd that pops up anywhere or any other button to press to start the cd.
<markovchain> There are however buttons to eject the CD as well as power down the disc drive, both of which work.
<kristian-aalborg> is vlc there?
<markovchain> I do not think so, unless it comes standard with this Ubuntu.
<aveilleux> markovchain: Should be Totem.
<geirha> Is it a VCD? or just a data disc with a movie file on it?
<markovchain> It is just an audio CD
<aveilleux> geirha, markovchain: It's just a CD
<markovchain> OK, I think the problem may be that I do not have a program that can run a CD. The only music software I seem to have is Rythem Box.
<aveilleux> markovchain: Install VLC or Totem
<nit-wit> markovchain, which ubuntu
<markovchain> 10.04 netbook remix
<holstein> markovchain: unless you set it up that way
<holstein> its not going to just auto play the CD
<holstein> you put the CD in
<holstein> and open whatever software you want
<holstein> like VLC
<holstein> and play the disc
<holstein> the computer wont act like a CD player unless you want it to
<holstein> and configure it that way
<holstein> where you put a CD in and it plays
<holstein> you should be able to find the mounted disc icon
<holstein> right-click on it and have it play in whatever
 * holstein installing natty in VM :)
<kristian-aalborg> would anyone know how to add KolibriOS to grub2?, i.e 40_custom?
<holstein> update-grub doesnt find it?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: ^^ ?
<kristian-aalborg> nope
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: one moment
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/nYyx0Ndb
<kristian-aalborg> this is a work in progress, obviously
<kristian-aalborg> http://wiki.kolibrios.org/wiki/Booting_from_GRUB
<kristian-aalborg> hmm... it appears it *must* be a fat/ntfs partition :/
<holstein> hmmm
<kristian-aalborg> ah, it was in grub now... but it let to instant reboot
<kristian-aalborg> it seems to be the "kernel" parameter that's unwanted
<holstein> kristian-aalborg:
<holstein> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/damnsmalllinux-42/cd-with-mydsl-packages-not-mounting-on-380d-thinkpad-839879/
<holstein>  relavant?
 * kristian-aalborg takes a look
<kristian-aalborg> hmm.... it might be
<kristian-aalborg> but I'd better get to bed
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: good luck
<kristian-aalborg> thanks - I'm sure it can be done
<Ramakrishna_cse> hello all I am Ramakrishna
<Ramakrishna_cse> can somebody be my mentor so that i can contribute to ubuntu?
<udienz> hello Ramakrishna_cse
<Ramakrishna_cse> hi
<Ramakrishna_cse> a few hours ago i mailed to beginners list
<Ramakrishna_cse> some one wanted me to come here and chat
<udienz> yup i see
<Cheri703> is there a way to see what font was originally used in a document? I had some font packs previously installed, and apparently the font I'd used is no longer here, and I don't remember the name of it :(
<Cheri703> it has been substituted by something else, and I'm not sure how to figure out the original
<Ramakrishna_cse> udienz can we talk in private for some time?
<udienz> yup you can
<UndiFineD> Cheri703, is it OOo ?
<Cheri703> no, the program is glabels, and I KNOW I'd installed font packs, but don't remember which...
<Cheri703> though...now that I think about it, I'd discussed it with someone in irc, so I might be able to find it in my logs
<UndiFineD> :)
<Ramakrishna_cse> hello UndiFineD
<Ramakrishna_cse> thanks for the mail
<UndiFineD> np
<Ramakrishna_cse> so how can i start ?
<Ramakrishna_cse> i mean contributing to ubuntu?
<UndiFineD> well first off all have you put your name on seeking mentor list ?
<Ramakrishna_cse> i am unable to do it..can u give me link plz
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Membership <- edit this page at the bottom
<Ramakrishna_cse> how can i add my name there
<Ramakrishna_cse> no button/link to add
<UndiFineD> yes there is, at the top
<UndiFineD> when you have a LaunchPad account you should be able to edit the wiki too
<UndiFineD> once logged in
<Ramakrishna_cse> i am really sorry, i am using google chrome...i see no button/link to add my name there
<Ramakrishna_cse> i do not have launchpad account now
<udienz> Ramakrishna_cse: please create, its important
<udienz> and don't forget about CoC
<Ramakrishna_cse> ok
<Ramakrishna_cse> i read Code of conduct, it is very general and asking members to respect each other.......
<Ramakrishna_cse> is there any thing else need to be taken care?
<UndiFineD> all the information is on the Membership page or pages that it links to
<UndiFineD> the CoC is a treasure!
<UndiFineD> get it signed :)
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> would anyone know how to make KolibriOS run on Lucid?
<duanedesign> kristian-aalborg: hello
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<duanedesign> kristian-aalborg: you might try the channel #kolibrios
<kristian-aalborg> I got it working more or less :D
<duanedesign> ohh great
<kristian-aalborg> http://board.kolibrios.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1580&p=29811&hilit=ubuntu#p29811
<duanedesign> aha
<kristian-aalborg> I think it fares better on a FAT32 partition, though
<kristian-aalborg> it's freaky... a desktop in 1,4 mb
<duanedesign> heh, yeah. I have a tiny core installation. It is 10 mb
<kristian-aalborg> that's more than five times bigger
<kristian-aalborg> tiny core linux is bloated :P
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<suprengr> Silver_Fox_: hello to you... sorryt for delay... I'm just doing a bit of 'remote support' while sis is installing UNE on her netbook....  wheee! another convert ;)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello suprengr,  I had wondered where you  had got to :)
<suprengr> Silver_Fox_: so had I!!!  We've been forced onto a 1 in 3 OOH cover till 10pm atm... [supposedly just short term] so have been only online Sundays recently... & for my sins I now have flu.
<Silver_Fox_> suprengr,  I see.  I typically try to avoid computers at the weekend.  A break if you will.
<suprengr> Silver_Fox_:  Just read that last bit through... it sounds very selfish, doen't it.  How are you? Keeping well & warm I hope.
<suprengr> I can see good rational in your resoning... am I *that* sad that I don't? ;)
<Silver_Fox_> suprengr,  I am doing okay thank you.   Things are looking better.
<suprengr> [programming days are over so my weekend computer is more of a relax if being social / helpful.
<Silver_Fox_> :)
 * suprengr rushes to loo to blow nose & shiver again
<Ramakrishna> hello all
<Ramakrishna> today i joined ubuntu team
<nlsthzn> Ramakrishna: congrats
<Ramakrishna> thanks
<Ramakrishna> i am eager to start helping ubuntu from development point of view
<rufra__> hello I need help on booting my computer after an ubuntu install
<rufra__> Install was sucessful, on the master boot drive. However after reboot it gives me a kernel panic- not synching VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0), then it also returns a 10 line call trace
<rufra__> I am unable to get the machine running at all. Currently running off the live disk
<hajour> rufra__,  sometimes it takes a little time for you get respons.because they are also busy with other things here on ubuntu.so dont think no one sal help ok ?:)
<Mohan_chml> rufra__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1280623
<Mohan_chml> have you looked at that link?
<Mohan_chml> before?
<rufra__> cheers. I had not
<Mohan_chml> rufra__, have a look. I think that will help you. If it doesn't then please report back (:
<rufra__> however my grub settings are strange..
<hajour> ok great you have help.
<rufra__> recordfail   insmod part_msdos insmod ext2 set root='(hd0,msdos1)' search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 57a8f70c-fdac-4449-9894-ca9937168f32 if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2
<Mohan_chml> don't look at the grub file of /boot/grub/grub.cfg when you are in the live CD. try finding the partition where your Ubuntu is installed and look at that grub
<rufra__> yes im looking at the grub of the hdd
<rufra__> i think that its thinking this is a partition install
<rufra__> but i have only 1 partition
<rufra__> its odd to say the least
<Mohan_chml> rufra__, try re-installing grub
<rufra__> ok
<rufra__> i will
<rufra__> Mohan_chml: having probs reinstalling grub
<rufra__> i followed the code in the thread you sent me
<Mohan_chml> rufra__, what happened?
<rufra__> cant chroot
<Mohan_chml> rufra__, tried sudo too?
<phillw> rufra__: you can either re-install grub, which is covered at http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5 or resinstall the kernel which is at http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35- I'm not sure which one you are suffering from, but I think it is a grub issue.
<rufra__> got it cheers guys
<rufra__> phillw: having problems upgrading the grub... it says Cannot find list of partitions!
<phillw> rufra__: are you following the part of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5 that covers "When a good Grub2 becomes a poorly Grub2" ?
<rufra__> phillw: i'm unable to ugrade to grub 2. Which section 11 requires. No?
<rufra__> this is the dialog: root@ubuntu:/# sudo update-grub sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Cannot find list of partitions! done
<Mohan_chml> rufra__, try using pastebin :)
<Mohan_chml> !paste | rufra__
<ubot2> rufra__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rufra__> ok
<rufra__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543088/
<rufra__> I noticed I should probably mention I can't even boot into recovery mode... thus the inevitable running from the live disk
<rufra__> Mohan_chml phillw: any ideas?
<Mohan_chml> rufra__, I have no clue. then I should prefer you to re-install the kernel as phillw said before
<Mohan_chml> I ll brb. dinner
<rufra__> ok
<rufra__> brb changing comp
<Robinux> can i install gns3 0.7.3 on ubuntu 10.10?
<Mohan_chml> Robinux, yep. http://sushantwagle.wordpress.com/2010/05/16/gns3-0-7-1-2-on-ubuntu-10-04-lts-the-easy-way/
<rufra__> Mohan_chml: back.. still trying to update kernel. Not much luck.
<Mohan_chml> rufra__, followed http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35-?
<Robinux> Mohan_chml, thanks man
<Mohan_chml> Robinux, (:
<rufra__> Mohan_chml: I'm currently rebooting into the live cd to try again in case I made a mistake
<Mohan_chml> okies
<rufra__> Mohan_chml: Ok, tried reinstalling grub. No joy.. going to reboot to try and update the kernel
<Mohan_chml> okay
<rufra__> Mohan_chml: Got far into the kernel update as it said on the forum phillw provided. when trying to install i get the following: paste.ubuntu.com/543108
<ibuclaw> afternoon
<Silver_Fox_> Morning
<ibuclaw> Silver_Fox_, you could almost be confused for it being. =)
<Silver_Fox_> =)
<ibuclaw> hehehe
 * ibuclaw has been fixing some inline bugs
<ibuclaw> Take this C++ code: http://pastebin.com/d67EffyP
<ibuclaw> Compared with this identical D program: http://pastebin.com/Q6Nqwquc
<ibuclaw> which one do you think is quicker? >:)
<rufra__> Anyone care to suggest a fix for my problem? Unable to boot into 10.10 Getting kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) Pid:1, comm:swapper Not tainted 2.6.35-22-generic
<rufra__> Then I get a call trace with 10 items
<total_n00b> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 with default setting and have ext4, swap and extended partitions. Is extended installing by default or it shouldn't be there?
<rufra__> i have tried reinstalling the grub to no success and kernel updating following http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35-? was unsuccesful
<rufra__> I just installed ubuntu today, on a brand new comp. on the master boot, no extra partitions
<ibuclaw> wow, a guide I co-wrote...
<ibuclaw> rufra__, I doubt kernel panics are because grub reports no operating system =)
<rufra__> i thought so.. However no one has been able to help me out..
<ibuclaw> infact, grub has already found operating system and booted it. Linux inits, loads itself into memory then starts booting. =)
<rufra__> ibuclaw: any suggestions of how to get around it?
<rufra__> ibuclaw: i have reinstalled from live cd about 5 times today. I have been trying to sort this out for about 7 hrs
<rufra__> ibuclaw: this is the error dialog I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/543122/
<UndiFineD> hello
<nlsthzn> hey
<bodhizazen> paultag: poke
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye.
<Puck`> is anyone around to give me a hand with VPN setup? (:
<UndiFineD> hey Puck`
<bioterror> I set up vpn to my mobile phone couple days ago :-)
<Puck`> hi UndiFineD (:
<Puck`> bioterror: on ubuntu? (:
<bioterror> Puck`, windows mobile ;)
<Puck`> I'm using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openvpn.html
<Puck`> bioterror: but I mean the server is on ubuntu? (:
<bioterror> Puck`, nope. corporate stuff
<Puck`> oh I see
<fatharrahman__> UndiFineD: hi
<UndiFineD> hey fatharrahman__
<fatharrahman__> if I got a credit card is more save to deal with emails related to it at browser level or at programs such as Evolution
<fatharrahman__> ?*
<fatharrahman__> UndiFineD: is emails more save at Evoluton and shch applications han at browsers?
<UndiFineD> fatharrahman__, email can be intercepted, if the mail at some point is not either encrypted or transferred via ssl, it is unsafe
<fatharrahman__> than*
<UndiFineD> at browser level, all communications must do ssl as well
<UndiFineD> so https
<UndiFineD> browser would be safer to do this as it is 1 to 1 communications
<UndiFineD> email servers pass on to eachother
<fatharrahman__> aha
<fatharrahman__> clear
<UndiFineD> or use an online payment system without creditcard
<fatharrahman__> UndiFineD: please take my wormiest greetings to your family :)----ok  that's clear Thanks am trying for the firs time to connect my laptop to our desktop hehe  I'll try
<UndiFineD> ok great, what connection type are you going to use
<UndiFineD> :)
<fatharrahman__> not sure
<fatharrahman__> what? do u have an idea?
<fatharrahman__> for a newbie
<fatharrahman__> ssh
<fatharrahman__> i'll open a book and set an ssh
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> fatharrahman__, ssh is a good commandline way
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> you can also use nfs (for linux and other unix) or samba for file transfers
<UndiFineD> there are plenty of ways to communicate between 2 systems
<fatharrahman__> what is the application for browsing other linux computer dektop ?
<holstein> fatharrahman__: are you running gnome?
<fatharrahman__> yes in my laptop gnome and in my desktop lxde I want to browse lxde
<holstein> after setting up ssh
<UndiFineD> fatharrahman__,  vnc works quite well, there are other similar protocols too
<holstein> you go to places - connect to server
<holstein> IF your wanting to browse the files on your dekstop
<holstein> IF your wanting to control the desktop remotely
<holstein> then you should check out VNC
<fatharrahman__> I want to do both holstein
<holstein> theres also 3rd party tools like http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx
<holstein> for doing it over the internet
<holstein> without needing to configure your router
<fatharrahman__> is this secure
<holstein> i use ssh
<holstein> fatharrahman__: teamviewer?
<holstein> you dont have to leave it running
<holstein> BUT
<fatharrahman__> I am learnin only
<holstein> try the local tools first
<fatharrahman__> at my own room
<holstein> vino and vinagre
<holstein> fatharrahman__: open a terminal
<holstein> type
<fatharrahman__> ok
<holstein> vino-preferences
<holstein> thats the server
<holstein> you need to have that running and configured to be able to connect
<fatharrahman__> done
<holstein> vino should tell you the ip address or host name
<holstein> now
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> you should be able to go to another box
<fatharrahman__> Command 'vino-preferences' from package 'vino' (main)
<fatharrahman__> vino-preference: command not found
<holstein> on your network
<holstein> fatharrahman__: OH
<holstein> what are you running?
<holstein> 10.10?
<holstein> there was a change
<fatharrahman__> 10.10
<holstein> and i havnet tried the new one
<holstein> let me look that up...
<fatharrahman__> aha
<holstein> OH
<holstein> vino-preferences
<holstein> IF
<holstein> you just type
<holstein> vino-pr
<holstein> and hit tab
<fatharrahman__> the   s
<holstein> it will auto complete
<holstein> if the command is available
<fatharrahman__> nice
<holstein> :)
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you get that set up
<holstein> on the server side
<holstein> then
<holstein> go to another box on your LAN
<fatharrahman__>  amenu opedned
<holstein> and run vino
<holstein> OR
<holstein> 'remote desktop view' in the menu = vino
<holstein> viewer*
<fatharrahman__> in my lubuntu 10.04? run vino too?
<holstein> fatharrahman__: you might not have it there
<holstein> WHEN
<holstein> im running variants like that
<holstein> i install xtightvncviewer
<holstein> in the terminal in lubuntu
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo apt-get install xtightvncviewer
<holstein> then
<holstein> run
<fatharrahman__> I opned thhe desktop
<holstein> xtightnvcviewer 192.168.x.xxx
<holstein> the IP of the box your trying to reach ^^
<holstein> http://remmina.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> ^^ that is what ubuntu is going to
<holstein> for remote desktop
<fatharrahman__> it is open in desktop also after vino
<holstein> fatharrahman__: OH, so your connected?
<holstein> vino might be in lubuntu
<fatharrahman__> wait a second you are too quick
<holstein> i havnet checked
<holstein> fatharrahman__: yeah, sorry, im just firing a bunch of info out :)
<fatharrahman__> am not connected
<fatharrahman__> wo
<holstein> fatharrahman__: is your server running?
<fatharrahman__> wowowow
<fatharrahman__> I am not sure
<fatharrahman__> I open
<fatharrahman__> tow menus
<fatharrahman__> in each one folowing vino
<holstein> fatharrahman__: in theory
<holstein> when you run vino
<fatharrahman__> yeh
<holstein> the servers will just auto-magially show up there
<fatharrahman__> aha
<holstein> fatharrahman__: you in?
<fatharrahman__> Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address 192.168.1.3 or fatharrahman-HP-Mini-110-1100.local.
<fatharrahman__> this I found
<holstein> right
<fatharrahman__> what then
<holstein> 192.168.1.3 is the server
<holstein> SO
<fatharrahman__> ok
<holstein> on the other box
<fatharrahman__> I typed
<holstein> you need to connect to that machine
<holstein> with something
<fatharrahman__> no
<holstein> whatever you feel comfortable with
<fatharrahman__> I pressed alwow others to control your desktop
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> which is fine
<holstein> you can put a password in
<holstein> if you want
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> your behind a firewall
<fatharrahman__> not sure
<holstein> you have a router prolly
<holstein> to have more that one computer connected
<holstein> and that has a firewall
<fatharrahman__> should I type a password
<holstein> fatharrahman__: i do
<holstein> but i wouldnt worry about it right now
<holstein> for a quick test
<holstein> im just making sure your aware of the security concerns
<holstein> which are minimal for your situation
<holstein> fatharrahman__: go ahead and go over to the other machine now
<frox> hi, does anyone have experience with overclocking while running ubuntu?  I'm having a problem with cpu frequency scaling overriding the bios settings.
<fatharrahman__>                                      I have HUAWEI home gate way
<holstein> im not sure how your hardware works fatharrahman__
<holstein> but i have a router
<holstein> as my gateway
<holstein> and it has a firewall
<holstein> and i forward ports to my server machine
<holstein> as needed
<fatharrahman__> am not sure about security
<holstein> SO if i have a laptop here
<holstein> and i run a VNC server on it
<fatharrahman__> never heard
<holstein> no port is forwarded to it
<holstein> SO you can 'hack' me
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> STILL no harm in setting a passwork
<holstein> password*
<holstein> IF i wanted you to be able to connect to my machine
<holstein> thats how i would do it
<fatharrahman__> how to make that
<holstein> forward a port in my router
<holstein> set a password
<fatharrahman__> password to the tow connected desktop?
<fatharrahman__> ok
<holstein> and give you my IP and password
<fatharrahman__> nice
<holstein> :)
<holstein> BUT teamviewer is a much easier way to get that same thing going on
<fatharrahman__> :)
<holstein> without configuring a router
<fatharrahman__> yeh
<holstein> say, if your grandma was running ubuntu
<holstein> and you wanted to help her
<holstein> and not talk about a router configuration with her ;)
<holstein> ANYWAYS
<fatharrahman__> am I your grandma :)
<holstein> go to the other box
<fatharrahman__> ok
<holstein> the one you want to connect from
<fatharrahman__> ok
<holstein> see if you have vino
<fatharrahman__> I did
<holstein> is it there?
<holstein> OH
<fatharrahman__> yes
<holstein> fatharrahman__: sorry...
<fatharrahman__> why
<holstein> vinagre
<holstein> thats the viewer
<holstein> see if you have vinagre on the lubuntu box
<fatharrahman__> Remot desk top Preference
<fatharrahman__> same in both
<holstein> OK
<holstein> on the lubuntu box
<holstein> you dont need the server running
<holstein> you can have it running
<holstein> BUT you dont need it
<holstein> you just launch
<holstein> vinagre
<holstein> and you should see the remote connection availalbe to you
<fatharrahman__> I typed vino and it is opened
<holstein> fatharrahman__: yeah, close vino
<holstein> that was my bad
<holstein> close
<holstein> vino
<holstein> and run vinagre
<fatharrahman__> in laptop or desktop ?
<holstein> laptop is the lubuntu?
<holstein> right?
<holstein> your wanting to connect to the desktop?
<fatharrahman__> laptop is ubuntu desktop lubuntu I want control desktop
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so on the desktop
<holstein> you ran vino-preferences
<fatharrahman__> yah
<holstein> and turned the server on
<holstein> ont he laptop
<holstein> run
<holstein> vinagre
<holstein> and you'll see the connection there
<holstein> IF vinagre is installed there, if not, we'll install a viewer
<fatharrahman__> yes a viewer
<fatharrahman__> appeared
<holstein> :)
<holstein> thats about it
<holstein> assuming the connection shows up automatically
<holstein> and it should
<holstein> fatharrahman__: you dont have to access these settings from the command line
<holstein> they are in different places in LXDE and gnome AFAIK
<holstein> vinagre should be called 'remote desktop viewer'
<fatharrahman__> I pressed connect and a menu asked for host
<holstein> and vino is somewhere in system settings
<holstein> fatharrahman__: OK so you can use the IP
<holstein> of the host
<holstein> 192.168.2.3 ??
<holstein> i think it was
<holstein> whatever vino told you it was
<fatharrahman__> 1 in place of 2
<fatharrahman__> ok you mean it is the laptop adress?
<holstein> where ever your trying to connect
<holstein> fatharrahman__: your not going to break anything trying the wrong IP address
<fatharrahman__> ok
<fatharrahman__> is the vnc gonna be secure if I made a passwrd in my laptop remote preferences
<holstein> fatharrahman__: this is all on your LAN
<holstein> behind your firewall
<fatharrahman__> but not in desktop ones
<holstein> SO all should be secure back there
<holstein> whatever you do
<holstein> between the computers
<holstein> IF you trust your network
<holstein> if you dont have a lot of wifi connected folk you dont know about
<fatharrahman__> ?
<holstein> lets say you router has wifi
<holstein> and its open
<holstein> unencrypted
<holstein> and i drive up to your house
<holstein> and connect to your box
<holstein> and guess your password
<holstein> thats worst case scenario i think
<holstein> if you have a normally safe network you trust
<holstein> then you got no worries
<fatharrahman__> the gate way got a mac password from the company
<fatharrahman__> no one know it to get wifi
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i wouldnt sweat it then
<gfarmer> Hello.  I have two internal hard drives, and sometimes 1 external, but I want both of my internals to mount upon startup.
<holstein> me connecting and hacking you right now would be VERY unlikely
<holstein> through your firewall
<gfarmer> the problem is that the device name changes for fstab depending on if my external is plugged in or not.  Any tips?
<holstein> gfarmer: does the UUID change?
<fatharrahman__> holstein an error message told me connection closed ?
<holstein> fatharrahman__: double check the password
<gfarmer> how do I check the UUID?
<holstein> and maybe log out of the server machine and back in fatharrahman__
<holstein> double check pass and IP
<holstein> gfarmer: i used gparted somehow
<holstein> i only had to do it one time
<holstein> BUT i used UUID instead of path
<holstein> didnt have any issues
<gfarmer> my one internal goes from /dev/sda1 to something else when I boot with my external
<holstein> yeah, my EEE does that sometimes
<holstein> can be a drag
<holstein> uuid should be constant though
<gfarmer> how do I find the UUID?
<holstein> i used gparted
<holstein> from the running installation
<holstein> let me look...
<holstein> gfarmer: yeah
<holstein> i find it in gparted
<holstein> let me get a screenshot....
<gfarmer> where in gparted?
<gfarmer> do you have to select a menu option?
<gfarmer> oh, nm
<gfarmer> under partition, Information gives it when i click the drive
<gfarmer> ok, so how do I used that in fstab exactly?
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu/screenshots/Screenshot.png
<holstein> ...too late...
<holstein> gfarmer: let me see if i can find that
<gfarmer> haha, thanks
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<holstein> down the page a bit
<holstein> in examples
<holstein> UUID=be35a709-c787-4198-a903-d5fdc80ab2f8  /  ext3  relatime,errors=remount-ro  0  1
<gfarmer> got it
<gfarmer> sweet
<gfarmer> thanks
<holstein> :)
<gfarmer> is there an easier way to do the automatic mounting?  I like how cleanly it creates a folder in /media, mounts the drive, and all that jazz when you click on a mountable drive in "Places"
<gfarmer> but I can't find how to do that; just how to mount it to a permanent directory
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> ive only used a dir
<holstein> i know what you mean though...
<gfarmer> yeah; I just wish I could figure out what all is going on when you do that nice little button click
<holstein> hehe
<gfarmer> this should work fine though; thanks for the tip
<holstein> magic ;)
<holstein> gfarmer: anytime
<oldtropador> I am very very new to ubuntu, but I am an old dos used I need help Instaling app's in the app pool? non Dep pacakages?
<holstein> hey oldtropador
<holstein> what are you running?
<holstein> 10.10?
<oldtropador> yes
<holstein> what are you trying to install?
<oldtropador> boinc
<oldtropador> and new drivers for my gtx460
<holstein> im not sure about the drivers
<holstein> are you using the proprietary nividia drivers?
<holstein> nvidia*
<holstein> i have one nvidia card running here on a 64bit box
<holstein> and the open source drivers are fine for my needs
<holstein> anyways...
<holstein> boinc
<holstein> well
<holstein> software in general
<holstein> you can always build whatever you want
<oldtropador> also ati diver the new catylist
<holstein> the process is usually different depending on the softwarre
<holstein> and its dependancies
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i always tell new folk to go in this order
<holstein> first
<holstein> try the ubuntu repos
<holstein> the extra ones too
<holstein> and i looks like boinc is in the repos
<holstein> boinc - metapackage for the BOINC client and the manager
<yofel> oldtropador: are you using nvidia or ati? gtx460 sounds like nvidia
<holstein> oldtropador: have you tried that version?
<oldtropador> you are talking over my head
<holstein> oldtropador: sorry
<holstein> have you installed any software yet?
<holstein> used any package manager?
<holstein> i'll take a step back...
<oldtropador> I am building a new rig and want to run under ubunta
<holstein> you can run 'software center'
<oldtropador> I also have may current rig with dual boot
<yofel> oldtropador: to install software, go to Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center
<holstein> and search for boinc
<oldtropador> it dose not see my gtx460
<oldtropador> the version inthe software centrer is an older version
<yofel> oldtropador: what do you mean with 'it does not see my gtx460'? and what version does it show
 * holstein ...biab...
<holstein> yofel: o/
<yofel> holstein: o/
<oldtropador> I need the new version so bboinc can use the gtx460
<oldtropador> and i need the newer drivers
<yofel> oldtropador: I checked the boinc website, maverick (10.10) has the newest boinc version, but you need to have the proprietary nvidia driver installed for CUDA
<yofel> maverick has 260.19.06, is that not new enough?
<yofel> (current is 260.19.21)
<yofel> er, 260.19.26 actually, but does it now work with 260.19.06?
<oldtropador> what is or where is maverick
<yofel> oldtropador: that's the name of the ubuntu release, Maverick Meerkat 10.10
<oldtropador> yes to your question on the driver
<yofel> oldtropador: which release are you using?
<oldtropador> i CAN ANSWER i'MM IN WINDOWAT THE MOMENT
<aveilleux> Cruise control
<oldtropador> I just down loaded it and installe d with a thumb drive
<yofel> ok, well, if you need the newest driver, it's available here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<oldtropador> thanks
<yofel> oldtropador: come back if you need help in adding the PPA
<oldtropador> I'm in a chalenge session at the moment at prime grid an can't sut dowon
<oldtropador> but I know where you guy's are now . Thanks for the help!!
<kristian-aalborg> can I unmount my home partition, then split it?
<deejoe> non-destructively?
<deejoe> kristian-aalborg: how full is it?
<kristian-aalborg> deejoe: hi
<kristian-aalborg> yes, I'd prefer not to mess anything up
<kristian-aalborg> it's very, erm, unfull?
<deejoe> kristian-aalborg: under some circumstances, it's possible, but it's not something I'd consider beginner-level
<kristian-aalborg> 300 megs used out of a 2 gigs or so
<kristian-aalborg> deejoe: I only hang out here to feel young ;)
<deejoe> haha, ok
<kristian-aalborg> I'd do it from a livecd, but I can't run that many (cd's)
<kristian-aalborg> I got dsl running right now, though
<deejoe> if you've got /home on an LVM volume, and it's got an ext2 or ext3 filesystem, you can use resize2fs to shrink the filesystem, then lvmumble to resize the LVM
<kristian-aalborg> it's lucid
<deejoe> lvresize
<deejoe> I honestly don't know what a default lucid install uses
<deejoe> what lucid I have has been upgraded from previous versions.
<gfarmer> kristian-aalborg: you could also try using gparted, right?
<deejoe> issuing 'less /etc/fstab' should show you what filesystem /home uses (if indeed it is a separate partition)
<deejoe> and if you get something intelligible out of issuing 'sudo lvdisplay' then you're probably in good shape there
<kristian-aalborg> gfarmer: unfortunately not
<deejoe> kristian-aalborg: of coures, all of these carries extreme hazard for your data, so you'll want to have an archive and a backup of it, or be prepared to lose it if something goes amiss.
<kristian-aalborg> hmmmm
<kristian-aalborg> I might be getting a new drive to boot from soon, perhaps I'd better wait
<dAMMERUNG> I'm looking for an FS that can be read-write by Windows 7, OSX, and Linux and also can handle files 8GB. any recommendations?
<kristian-aalborg> ntfs?
<kristian-aalborg> deejoe: would it be less risky and more easy to do make just a 5 mb (or so) fat32 partition?
<dAMMERUNG> OSX can't rw NTFS
<kristian-aalborg> sorry, I thought so
<kristian-aalborg> fat32 then?
<dAMMERUNG> fat32 can't handle files 8GB
<gfarmer> exit
<dAMMERUNG> i know it's silly. the anti-competitiveness of MS and Apple really ticks me off
<aveilleux> dAMMERUNG: That's less of an anticompetitive practice and more of a reasonable limitation on the technology of that time
<aveilleux> dAMMERUNG: FAT32 has been around for decades, and when it was designed nobody thought people would need files larger than 8GB
<yofel> well, another PC with a drive shared over samba would probably pull that off, but I think ntfs is probably the best option on your local system
<dAMMERUNG>  yeah but it'd be so easy for them to add rw for ext4 and xfs and the like, they just don't
<dAMMERUNG> it's actually for an external usb drive that I want to be able to access from any of my machines yofel
<aveilleux> dAMMERUNG: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<yofel> dAMMERUNG: can't OSX write to ext2?
<dAMMERUNG> thanks aveilleux, though that's still no write
 * yofel isn't sure how large files ext2 can handle though
<aveilleux> dAMMERUNG: ext2 would be the fs you want... there's an ext2 driver for Windows, and OSX can natively handle ext2
<dAMMERUNG> looks like you're right aveilleux it can also handle up to 16GB
<aveilleux> dAMMERUNG: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<dAMMERUNG> great thanks looks like it will work
<dAMMERUNG> i'll probably test it on a spare drive first
<Bizurke> I'm wondering about using swap on a 10.04 VPS running one wordpress site. I'm not a fan of swap, but I see my memory get maxed out really fast and I would like to have some room for error. Would tuning swapiness for a webserver be advised?
<holstein> how does it run with swap turned off?
<Bizurke>  just fine until I get over 10 clients connected
<Bizurke> I noticed that it never hits swap at all, so i was thinking I should make it do so
<holstein> you on a solid state disc?
<holstein> hard drive*
<Bizurke> it's a VPS, I just have access through a CP to allocate swap, then I can tune swapiness.  I'm sure it's on a RAID array
<Bizurke> like, a hosted vps
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah, so its not even your hardware :)
<Bizurke> exactly
<Bizurke> I've never had this problem with debian servers of the same specs
<Bizurke> I can run 50 apache sessions with only like half of my ram being used. But on Ubuntu 10 session will halt my server
<holstein> Bizurke: 10.04?
<holstein> hmmm
<Bizurke> yeah
<holstein> yeah, i see up there
<holstein> interesing
<holstein> is it up to date?
<Bizurke> indeed
<Bizurke> I'm thinking I might have to ditch apache for lighthttpd
<Bizurke> surprisingly apache is using more memory than mysql
<holstein> ive never needed to do anything other than a stock setup
<holstein> auto partitioning
<holstein> i know ubuntu-server is slow...
<holstein> #ubuntu-server*
<holstein> the support channel
<holstein> if you can hang out there though
<Bizurke> ah, didn't even realize that excsted
<Bizurke> existed*
<holstein> im sure someone there would be more savvy
<Bizurke> probably
<holstein> Bizurke: i pinged a guy in my LUG
<holstein> that is running buntu on a VPS
<Bizurke> sweet
<holstein> no word though
<holstein> yet
<holstein> if i get him, i'll try and get you guys talking :)
<Bizurke> awesome
<Bizurke> I think I might just buy more ram and be lazy
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-14
<kristian-aalborg> deejoe: I managed to bork it :/
<kristian-aalborg> ran gparted from a livecd... it resized the ext4 okay, then gave an error
<holstein> whats the error?
<kristian-aalborg> hi holstein
<holstein> o?
<holstein> o/
<holstein> *
<holstein> hey :)
<kristian-aalborg> it was after it had done the resizing the error came... I don't remember, tbh
<kristian-aalborg> also:           \m/
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, did you have the swap off
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> so, I could not boot.... it said I have to run fsck manually.... so I boot in failsafe, and skips the mounting of /home (the broken partition)
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, everything was unmounted?
<kristian-aalborg> it should be... getting doubts now, though
<kristian-aalborg> but, now I booted to failsafe... and I can't run fsck
<kristian-aalborg> I can run it, but I get a huge warning
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, from the live cd everything unmounted sudo fsck /dev/(partition needingfsck)
<kristian-aalborg> hi again
<kristian-aalborg> the livecd does not have fsck :(
<kristian-aalborg> however, I'm on it now - gparted says "unknown" for the faulty partition
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, you could try testdisk what was there can you loose it?
<kristian-aalborg> it was /homw
<kristian-aalborg> ... /home, of course
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, you can't run a fsck on a unallocated
<kristian-aalborg> that's the weird thing - it's just "unknown"
<kristian-aalborg> should I just delete it?
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, I know unallocated unknow? where
<kristian-aalborg> sorry?
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, where does it say unknown
<kristian-aalborg> gparted
<kristian-aalborg> /dev/hda6
<kristian-aalborg> the partiotion I shrunk
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, so it says in the partition line unknown as well as in the gparted window
<kristian-aalborg> yes, I guess so
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, I guess the question is can you just afford to reinstall the whole OS are you backed up with what you would want to save movies,media..etc
<holstein> whenever im about to do some crazy partitioning
<holstein> i try and set the scenario up in virtualbox
<holstein> to test
<kristian-aalborg> nit-wit: I can if I don't have a choice I guess
<holstein> and learn how to do it
<holstein> make sure it'll work
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: trial and error beats your method
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<holstein> trial and what?
<holstein> OH... error... ;)
 * holstein is a look before you leap kinda guy
<holstein> but i say your not doing it right til you break everything and have to reinstall a couple times
<kristian-aalborg> I guess this could've happened anyway
<kristian-aalborg> I guess I could save my /bin an /sbin?
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, there is a program called testdisk you run from the live cd that is a recovery tool I can't really help you in using it, but some find some success to varying levels and the amount of time it takes. It would probably confuse many as it is a muti tool device. here is a link yu would install it with the live cd from synaptic. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<kristian-aalborg> nit-wit: the problem is that my cd drive does not like cdroms over 30 gigs or so
<kristian-aalborg> 30 megs, of course
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, not sure what you mean there
<kristian-aalborg> it's borked ;)
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, your booted on a live cd right
<kristian-aalborg> slitaz livecd... 30 meg
<kristian-aalborg> I got ubuntu on it via netinstall... mini.iso
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, oh I see well can you boot a thumb
<kristian-aalborg> nope
<kristian-aalborg> it's a ThinkPad 770... not much fanciness going on
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, well with all the limitations it sounds like a new computer or new install. use a external HD to save your stuff to
<kristian-aalborg> nit-wit: I bought this computer just to play with, so no need for another - I have a decent one already for everyday use :)
<mooseBoy> Hey
<mooseBoy> Why would a shell script give the error "line 7: =: command not found"
<Bizurke> because the command on line 7 is not found
<Bizurke> probably an out of place tick or semicolon or something
<mooseBoy> The command exists though, here's that line: $OUTPUT = '/usr/local/bin/base64 -e encrypted';;
<mooseBoy> and I know the base64 works
<Bizurke> hmm
<mooseBoy> that's inside a case statement too
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: What interpreter is being used?
<mooseBoy> um...idk...how do I tell
<mooseBoy> I actually found a way around it though
<mooseBoy> but I have another question
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: The first line is #!/bin/SOMETHING
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: That SOMETHING is the interpreter
<mooseBoy> ummm...i don't have that first line...is that a bad thing
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: Are you told to run the script with a command? like "sh script.sh"?
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: Or "python script.py"?
<mooseBoy> I was trying to run it with a ./script
<mooseBoy> but im not exactly sure what i'm doing
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: Um, shell scripts can't be run without a shabang (#!) line
<aveilleux> to my knowledge
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: Where did you get the script from?
<mooseBoy> I didn't. I was trying to make my own
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: What language is it in>
<aveilleux> ?*
<mooseBoy> um just terminal commands
<mooseBoy> like echo and stuff
<mooseBoy> I think I should have this at the top #!/bin/bash
<mooseBoy> That's what I found online
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: Yes, it should. Also, shell scripts don't have semicolons at the end of a line.
<mooseBoy> okay
<mooseBoy> I think I got it
<mooseBoy> another question, how do I echo the output of a command
<mooseBoy> like echo whoami without it printing "whoami" out
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: Just don't put a redirect at the end of a line?
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: It shouldn't echo the commands.
<mooseBoy> o.O
<mooseBoy> i'm confused. Sorry, I'm really really new at this
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: Unless you specify it, BASH will not echo the commands out.
<mooseBoy> okay, so how do I make it do that
<mooseBoy> maybe I should read through the man page
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: Wait, you WANT it to do that>
<aveilleux> ?*
<mooseBoy> I want it to say: "root" when i run "echo whoami"
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: You souldn't be using echo.
<mooseBoy> okay, so how else to I output
<mooseBoy> *do
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: Just... run the command.
<aveilleux> mooseBoy: A shell script is a series of console commands, nothing special
<mooseBoy> Oh wow, I feel dumb now
<mooseBoy> haha it works though :D
<mooseBoy> thanks for the help though
<yofel> mooseBoy: if you want to write more scripts http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide is a good read
<fatharrahman__> hi yofel
<fatharrahman__> yofel :am making ssh just for learning I made Openssh in Desktop and sysv-rc-conf too and I am opening a book which told me to write in the prompt ssh 192.....and prompt asked for password and I write a password but no connection yet can you teach me why?
<yofel> ok, back to step 1
<yofel> you installed openssh-server on your desktop?
<fatharrahman__> there is something rong or missing I can not
<fatharrahman__> see this
<fatharrahman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543382/
<yofel> forget sysv-rc-conf for now, you don't need that
<yofel> fatharrahman__: you username is the same on 192.186.1.2 ?
<fatharrahman__> from line 42
<fatharrahman__> sorry
<fatharrahman__> no
<yofel> line 44 sounds right, but you're trying to login as user fatharrahman on 192.168.1.2
<fatharrahman__> 192.168.1.2 is the desk top which I want to connect to
<fatharrahman__> yes
<yofel> what's your user name on .2 ?
<fatharrahman__> fatherrahman is the laptop host name
<fatharrahman__> fadul
<yofel> fatharrahman is also you *current* username, which is what ssh will use by default as remove username
<yofel> so to connect you'll use 'ssh fadul@192.168.1.2'
<fatharrahman__> why fadul is where I want to connect to
<fatharrahman__> from fatharrahman to fadul
<yofel> fatharrahman__: as long as you didn't edit hosts, ssh *doesn't* know any host names, so forget those
<yofel> so ssh sees 'fadul' as '192.168.1.2'
<yofel> and if you give it 'fadul' it'll think: "err... what's that?"
<fatharrahman__> yes
<yofel> fatharrahman__: ok, then what is your USER name on fadul
<fatharrahman__> fadul is the user name of the desktop
<yofel> fatharrahman__: good, then you'll have to tell it to login to user fadul on your desktop, the syntax is 'ssh <username>@<host>', so use 'ssh fadul@192.168.1.2'
<JoeSomebody> anyone - i install 2 new themes, they look ok and say installed, but when i go to pick them in ubuntu appearance and they are not there to pick, go to reinstall, and it says they are there, can someone help? when i try to reinstall it says something like cannot copy over folder
<fatharrahman__> am I rong?
<fatharrahman__> username @ host?
<JoeSomebody> using 10.10
<yofel> fatharrahman__: with what? 'ssh 192.168.1.2' is the same as 'ssh fatharrahman@192.168.1.2' and if your desktop doesn't have a user fatharrahman it'll fail
<yofel> so you need to tell it which username to use
<holstein> JoeSomebody: might have to sudo move the theme
<holstein> wherever its suppose to go
<holstein> depends on the error?
<fatharrahman__> am confused yofel
<holstein> why does it say 'cannot copy' JoeSomebody ?
<yofel> fatharrahman__: what happens if you run: ssh fadul@192.168.1.2
<aveilleux> JoeSomebody: They are not installed as theme sets, but the individual elements are available under "customize"
<fatharrahman__> but am running it in fatharrahman and not fadul
<holstein> aveilleux: totally ;)
<yofel> fatharrahman__: ssh needs to know the username on your *desktop*
<JoeSomebody> not sure i follow , why is that?
<holstein> they are not complete theme sets
<fatharrahman__> the username of the laptop is fatharrahman how should I change it?
<yofel> fatharrahman__: it's like it goes to your desktop asks: is there a user fatharrahman? answer: no, and it doesn't know what to do
<yofel> fatharrahman__: so you need to tell it to ask for user fadul
<yofel> fatharrahman__: well, please run 'ssh fadul@192.168.1.2' and tell me what happens
<yofel> fatharrahman__: you shouldn't change any username, you just need to tell ssh which username you used on your desktop
<fatharrahman__> ok
<fatharrahman__> it ask for apassword
<yofel> fatharrahman__: input password of user fadul
<JoeSomebody> how do i fix it and redo them right?
<fatharrahman__> ok then I got it
<holstein> JoeSomebody: the theory is that there is nothing to fix
<yofel> fatharrahman__: that's essentially the login prompt on your desktop
<aveilleux> JoeSomebody: No. You can't install full theme sets.
<fatharrahman__> yofel: am sorry
<JoeSomebody> why cant i ?
<fatharrahman__> you did it again yofel
<fatharrahman__> it worrks
<yofel> fatharrahman__: good :)
<fatharrahman__> you are amazing
<fatharrahman__> :)
<yofel> fatharrahman__: I use ssh myself so I know how it works ;)
<JoeSomebody> how can i remove the two that did not go right?
<holstein> JoeSomebody: what did you install?
<holstein> and how did you install?
<fatharrahman__> If you are online I believe I'll never be embarrassed  with my computer yofel THANK YOU
<JoeSomebody> i figure i have to remove them ,and then put one back , and then save it as something , etc. etc, right?
<UndiFineD> JoeSomebody, how did you install them ?
<JoeSomebody> or is the stuff just broke in this version?
<yofel> fatharrahman__: just ask here, I'm not the only one that knows a lot ;)
<JoeSomebody> this was easy in 9.something
<holstein> JoeSomebody: link us to what you downloaded
<JoeSomebody> download in ff, install in default, theme mgr i think
<fatharrahman__> UndiFineD too ;)
<JoeSomebody> theme installer maybe
<JoeSomebody> theme something
<UndiFineD> fatharrahman__, ;)
<fatharrahman__> :)
<holstein> JoeSomebody: right
<holstein> what page did you go to?
<holstein> what file did you download?
<JoeSomebody> the one suggested in appearance
<UndiFineD> ok
<JoeSomebody> teh first two themes on the list
<JoeSomebody> the first two themes on the page
<JoeSomebody> holstein that system is not on the net or irc
<JoeSomebody> you have the answer
<JoeSomebody> best i can do
<fatharrahman__> am connected via ssh to a desktop how can I control and view the desktop of that computer?
<holstein> and i dont have 10.10 running JoeSomebody :/
<holstein> let me see what i have in 10.04
<JoeSomebody> i remember the first two themes on the first page, aero-ion and cillop midnight
<JoeSomebody> they looked like they installed
<JoeSomebody> yet are " not there"
<yofel> fatharrahman__: you can't do that over ssh, since ssh is command line only
<aveilleux> JoeSomebody: Have you looked for the theme elements in "Customize"?
<yofel> fatharrahman__: VNC does that though, but I don't know much about that
<holstein> JoeSomebody: you click on 'get more themes online?
<holstein> then you get linked to http://art.gnome.org/themes/ ??
<holstein> right?
<fatharrahman__> what is the command openinig dektop through ssh
<aveilleux> fatharrahman__: You can't do that.
<JoeSomebody> holstein yes
<holstein> cd /home/you/Desktop
<aveilleux> fatharrahman__: SSH isn't a graphical login.
<holstein> the Desktop directory ^^
<yofel> hm
<yofel> !vnc
<ubot2> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<yofel> fatharrahman__: ^
<UndiFineD> JoeSomebody, I have installed one
<holstein> JoeSomebody: so, what did you download there?
<JoeSomebody> [10:03pm] <JoeSomebody> i remember the first two themes on the first page, aero-ion and cillop midnight
<JoeSomebody> [10:03pm] <JoeSomebody> they looked like they installed
<JoeSomebody> [10:03pm] <JoeSomebody> yet are " not there"
<fatharrahman__> aveilleux: cant I view desktop of a computer I already contact with by ssh?
<UndiFineD> JoeSomebody, it was a control theme, that aero-ion one
<fatharrahman__> only control but not seeing?
<aveilleux> fatharrahman__: No. SSH is not a graphical system.
<JoeSomebody> i am a newbie on linux
<UndiFineD> this is something you download, and is then extracted to another directory
<JoeSomebody> not sure i even get that
<yofel> fatharrahman__: ssh is terminal only, you *can* open applications from your other pc on your *current* pc if you use 'ssh -X ...', but not the entire desktop
<yofel> well, that maybe too, but you can't control the desktop that's running on the other pc
<JoeSomebody> in windows a theme is a freakin theme :)
<fatharrahman__> I got it
<holstein> windows theme?
<holstein> decorations?
<JoeSomebody> in windows a theme is one thing
<aveilleux> JoeSomebody: In Linux (or Metacity, more precisely) a theme is a set of different elements put together.
<holstein> OH, windows borders?
<aveilleux> JoeSomebody: Just like the rest of the OS.
<JoeSomebody> so here its many things together?
<fatharrahman__> may some body please develop an application combine ssh and vnc ?  :)
<holstein> fatharrahman__: lol
<aveilleux> fatharrahman__: Why would you need to? VNC is graphical, SSH is command-line.
<Cheri703> is canon pretty compatible with ubuntu overall?
<Cheri703> *printers
<JoeSomebody> so how do i get a whole theme installed at once, dont
<holstein> Cheri703: depends
<JoeSomebody> so how do i get a whole theme installed at once, i dont?
<yofel> fatharrahman__: that guide ubot2 posted mentions ssh with vnc too
<holstein> pretty much have to google around, or just try it Cheri703 :)
<aveilleux> JoeSomebody: You can install all of the elements at once, but Ubuntu doesn't automatically put them together for you.
<Cheri703> I'm looking for a new printer, and I won't get an hp, and I know lexmark is out, I've heard brother is decent with linux support, and *some* epsons
<fatharrahman__> aveilleux we are linux fans we want to make live easier so I call for that
 * holstein has had good luck with brother
<yofel> aveilleux: in this case ssh is to encrypt the data vnc is transmitting
<yofel> fatharrahman__: well, it's already doable, read the guide
<Cheri703> holstein: that's where I'm leaning right now, just have to figure out which one
<JoeSomebody> so i was hoiping to look at some popular linux themes , what you just told me has me wondering if i even can
<aveilleux> JoeSomebody: It's.... not that hard of a system to use.
<holstein> Cheri703: save the recipts
<holstein> just in case
<JoeSomebody> is there some illustrated books on themes?
<holstein> you can goodle the model though and see
<JoeSomebody> or faq or doc or something
<fatharrahman__> yofel: ubot2 is not posting any more ;)
<holstein> HP has linux drivers right on the site
<holstein> brother has some too AFAIK
<yofel> fatharrahman__: well, read the one line it posted :P
<fatharrahman__> which guide?
<Cheri703> I refuse to get another hp
<yofel> !vnc | fatharrahman__
<ubot2> fatharrahman__: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<aveilleux> fatharrahman__: ubot2 is a bot. It responds to keywords in the channel.
<holstein> i'll probably get another brother when the time comes
<holstein> i have an epson that works too
<fatharrahman__> I dont understand what bot exactly mean  and how uou control this thing
<holstein> JoeSomebody: http://linuxtree.blogspot.com/2010/10/12-themes-for-ubuntu-1010.html
<holstein> theres some fancy looking themes that im not going to ever try
<fatharrahman__> I am reading the guide now
<holstein> ive always just downloaded the parts i wanted and used them
<holstein> the icons or whatever i want
<holstein> JoeSomebody: there are a lot of options for theming
<yofel> fatharrahman__: bot is short for robot
<yofel> !me | fatharrahman__
<ubot2> fatharrahman__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-beginners's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<fatharrahman__> how to make vino-preferences start automatically at start up
<yofel> fatharrahman__: read the Usage info, that has information how to use the bot
<holstein> fatharrahman__: it should be persistent
<holstein> the settings there
<holstein> yofel: did you set ubot2 up?
<holstein>   ubot2 is a supybot right?
<ubot2> holstein: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fatharrahman__> yah
<yofel> holstein: no, from the bot list jpds owns it
<fatharrahman__> I asked a Q and he was explaining
 * holstein is setting up a supybot to replace a phennybot
<fatharrahman__> is bot working alone ?
<yofel> holstein: if you have a question about the bot jpds as at least in #ubuntu-bugs
<yofel> s/as/is/
<fatharrahman__> am sorry I thouh yofel did it
<holstein> yofel: i dont have anything specific yet
<holstein> im still RTFM-in
<holstein> g
<JoeSomebody> you guys know all about themes, is there a channel for themes, or some sort of a guide?
<holstein> i would say there are guides out there
<JoeSomebody> i hvea ubuntu book but its way outa date now
<holstein> depends on where you get them from
<yofel> fatharrahman__: the bot is a program running by itself, usually you're just querying it's database about stuff it knows
<holstein> and what verions of things you are running
<holstein> gnome, etc..
<fatharrahman__> mp3
<holstein> JoeSomebody: best way is just asking
<yofel> JoeSomebody: did you try in #ubuntu? maybe someone there knows
<holstein> 'i downloaded this file from this site, how do i install it'
<JoeSomebody> yeah i asked there first, they sent me here
<yofel> :/
<JoeSomebody> they don't seem to answer newbie questions lately for me, they used to
<fatharrahman__> yofel do you mean if write some of what is under factoid the bot answer?
<JoeSomebody> how old is this chan? i didnt know about it
<holstein> you need a ! prolly
<holstein> !something
<ubot2> Factoid 'something' not found
<yofel> fatharrahman__: as holstein said
<holstein> !nautilus
<ubot2> Factoid 'nautilus' not found
<yofel> !ssh
<ubot2> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<fatharrahman__> ahhhhhhhha
<holstein> !vino
<ubot2> Factoid 'vino' not found
<fatharrahman__> I got it
<holstein> :/
<fatharrahman__> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yofel> !info vino
<fatharrahman__> wow
<fatharrahman__> wow
<ubot2> yofel: vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 159 kB, installed size 512 kB
<holstein> AH
<holstein> there it is :)
<holstein> !info nautilus
<ubot2> holstein: nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 1138 kB, installed size 3036 kB
<yofel> "!info" queries the package database
<holstein> :)
<yofel> acutally the syntax is: '!info <package> <release>'
<yofel> !info xserver-xorg-core natty
<ubot2> yofel: xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.9.0.902-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1453 kB, installed size 3724 kB
<fatharrahman__> wow you guys living in a totally different world
<yofel> the current stable release is the default
<yofel> fatharrahman__: stay with us for a few months and you'll know a lot too ;)
<holstein> !grub hardy
<ubot2> Factoid 'grub hardy' not found
<holstein> !info grub hardy
<ubot2> holstein: grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu21.2 (hardy), package size 376 kB, installed size 836 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<holstein> COOL
<fatharrahman__> yofel: Thank you you and holstien are amazing and very kind people
<holstein> !info unity natty
<JoeSomebody> what is 10.10 called?
<ubot2> holstein: unity (source: unity): Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.46-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 125 kB, installed size 484 kB
<yofel> JoeSomebody: maverick meerkat
<fatharrahman__> !holstein thnk you
<ubot2> fatharrahman__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JoeSomebody> !info userguide maverick
<holstein> fatharrahman__: anytime
<ubot2> JoeSomebody: Package userguide does not exist in maverick
<yofel> fatharrahman__, holstein: you can also talk to the bot in private, there without the !: /msg ubot2 <factoid>
<holstein> JoeSomebody: it would be a package in the OS
<fatharrahman__> :)
<holstein> yofel: i have my bot querried
<holstein> to do admin tasks
<holstein> took me a while to get it to announce
<holstein> and i dont have factiods set up at all
<JoeSomebody> !info theme manager maverick
<ubot2> JoeSomebody: 'manager' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick, natty
<JoeSomebody> hmmm
<JoeSomebody> coffee break
<holstein> JoeSomebody: one thing that is confusing the bot
<holstein> a package name wont have any spaces
<holstein> theme-manager
<holstein> IF there is a theme-manager package
<holstein> the bot is expecting !info
<holstein> then the package name
<holstein> then the release
<holstein> the spaces mean something
<holstein> !info gnome-apperance-properties maverick
<ubot2> holstein: Package gnome-apperance-properties does not exist in maverick
<holstein> !info gnome-appearance-properties maverick
<ubot2> holstein: Package gnome-appearance-properties does not exist in maverick
<holstein> !info gnome-appearance-properties
<ubot2> holstein: Package gnome-appearance-properties does not exist in maverick
<holstein> hmmm
<UndiFineD> JoeSomebody, there is an ubuntu manual
<holstein> !info gnome-appearance-properties
<ubot2> holstein: Package gnome-appearance-properties does not exist in maverick
<UndiFineD> !manual
<ubot2> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<holstein> !info gnome-appearance-properties lucid
<ubot2> holstein: Package gnome-appearance-properties does not exist in lucid
<UndiFineD> !appearance
<ubot2> Factoid 'appearance' not found
<holstein> eh
<UndiFineD> !themes
<ubot2> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<holstein> its not an exact science :)
<fatharrahman__> yofel: before say good night  give me on command to shutdown fadul@192. using ssh
<holstein> exit
<holstein> OH
<holstein> to shut it down remotely
<fatharrahman__> no holstein
<fatharrahman__> yes
<yofel> fatharrahman__: to logout from your desktop 'exit' or press ctrl+d, to shutdown, 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<holstein> sudo shutdown -n now
 * holstein just found that ctrl+d like yesterday ;)
<yofel> holstein: shutdown has no -n option
<holstein> sudo shutdown -h now **
<holstein> yeah, like -h = halt right?
<fatharrahman__> holstein ,yofel,UndiFineD   Good Night
<holstein> fatharrahman__: GN
<yofel> gn
<JoeSomebody> UndiFineD that is Getting Started with Ubuntu 10.04 , i have that and havent used it yet, as i have 10.10 and want a full manual, should i us eit anyway, or perhaps that is all there is so far?
<yofel> holstein: -h is actually: halt or power off (depends on the system)
<holstein> i think youll be OK with a 10.04 manual in 10.10
<UndiFineD> the 10.04 manual is often good enogh for 10.10
<JoeSomebody> ok sweet
<yofel> holstein: -H would be halt and -P is power off, but -h is what everone uses usually
<UndiFineD> the next manual would be 11.04 anyway
<holstein> yofel: OH yeah
<holstein> i read that
<holstein> the -H option
<holstein> didnt try -P
<holstein> -h is the one that worked for me :)
<JoeSomebody> lots of windows books around, but not so much on ubuntu, i will buy it even :)
<holstein> JoeSomebody: its challenging to create such a book
<holstein> lots of changes happening
<holstein> not so much with the core usually
<holstein> but making that end-all beginner book would be a challening
<holstein> challenge*
<holstein> anyone using wicd ?
<holstein> wicd-curses
<holstein> i was thinking that would be a handy tool
<hajour> hai holstein
<holstein> hajour: hello
<hajour> its almost 4.00 in night here
<holstein> AH
<holstein> 10p here
<hajour> where got you a problem with holstein ?
<holstein> no problems right now :)
<holstein> so far
<hajour> if you want to chat just talk.you can better go to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<hajour> this channel is only for if you got problems with a program ore something like that
<Cheri703> I think he's hanging out to help hajour
<hajour> o ok sorry
<hajour> thought he was a new comer
<holstein> i was, i was just trying to catch a natural lag in conversation
<holstein> and see if somebody was using wicd-curses for something useful
<holstein> hajour: i havent been here in a while
<Cheri703> no problem hajour :)
<hajour> ok .i am here just 2 weeks .i was just trying to help.:)
<holstein> thanks
<hajour> your welcome.:)
<Cheri703> one thing that is a good and bad thing about ubuntu: you can't (or at least not easily) create dummy printers to test drivers
<Cheri703> it wants an actual one to verify with
<Cheri703> in windows I can create them and play with the drivers all I want
<Cheri703> holstein: I'm looking at the epson stylus nx625...has auto duplexing, which is a major plus for me
<JoeSomebody> that reminds me, does ubuntu have anything like windows driver verifier?
<holstein> looks good Cheri703
<Cheri703> I work with xerox machines all day, so I lust after one of the big $30,000 office machines, with the finishers and such, but...not going to happen :/
<holstein> my older stylus that i forget the model #
<holstein> out of the box support
<holstein> JoeSomebody: not really
<holstein> most drivers are in the kernel
<holstein> and other drivers you would choose to install
<holstein> you'll be able to 'verify' on your own
<JoeSomebody> actually, sounds superior to windows (again)
<holstein> just different
<holstein> i mean, i think its superior ;)
<holstein> but im not dogging other folk's preferences
<JoeSomebody> windows has all these wrong drivers somehow, maybe windows shoudl have them built in too
<JoeSomebody> well i must crack the book open ...
<JoeSomebody> thanks all
<holstein> JoeSomebody: laterx :)
<asterismo> hello everybody
<asterismo> does anybody has experience with PCSX2?
<asterismo> anyone?
<holstein> asterismo: you have it running?
<asterismo> i installed an experimental PPA version
<asterismo> but i cannot make a game run at all
<asterismo> i dont know how many files for the bios there has to be and staff like that
<holstein> i just asked my go-to gaming guy
<asterismo> i downloaded some bios files
<holstein> he said its slow...
<holstein> wait
<holstein> theres an argument now
<holstein> about how its not slow
<holstein> its over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> im sure they wouldnt mind talking about it with you
<holstein> [lsd] and falktx
<asterismo> may i ask in that channel?
<holstein> sure
<JoeSomebody> i have a drive with my ubuntu root swap and home partitions first , then the rest of the drive is ntfs, i want to skrink and move my ntfs to the end, and then resize my home bigger by about 100 gb(which i have never done) do i use gparted, is that in terminal?
<UndiFineD> JoeSomebody, do not do that
<JoeSomebody> i will do ntfs resize under windows
<JoeSomebody> no?
<UndiFineD> windows always wants to be the first partition
<JoeSomebody> no windows is on another drive
<UndiFineD> ok
<JoeSomebody> the 1.5tb in question has linux and ntfs data only
<JoeSomebody> i have 3 windows versions on a 250 gb
<UndiFineD> well it is ok then :)
<JoeSomebody> i choose my hdd on boot
<JoeSomebody> so i can use gparted ? and is that a GUI?
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543411/
<UndiFineD> yes gparted is a gui : System -> Administration -> Gparted ...
<JoeSomebody> so i can use gparted on ntfs too?
<JoeSomebody> i mean can i use gparted on ntfs too?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> just make sure everything is backed up
<JoeSomebody> only part backed up , cant help it
<JoeSomebody> what is align to MiB?
<holstein> JoeSomebody: thats what im getting at
<holstein> you really can totally break everything you have
<holstein> in one click
<holstein> its easy
<holstein> ive done it ;)
<holstein> i would back up everything
<holstein> read everything twice
<holstein> then, ask 'do i really need to do this now'
<holstein> then, do it
<holstein> as long as your comfortable with those terms
<holstein> dont worry about 'align to MiB'
<JoeSomebody> is gparted live any better in my case?
<UndiFineD> gparted is gparted
<UndiFineD> if you can move live that is ok
<UndiFineD> but if you need to unmount / or /home
<UndiFineD> then use the livecd
<Mohan_chml> Gah! KinkyPinkie / inkognito  please stop it
<Mohan_chml> -_-'
<harmony1001> hi! how do i register my nickname with nickserv?
<Mohan_chml> harmony1001, /msg nickserv help register
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: split second faster!! :|
<Mohan_chml> lol
<harmony1001> Mohan_chml I get this response: Unknown command?
<Mohan_chml> harmony1001, http://pastebin.com/CuTm01ni
<JoeMaverickSett> harmony1001: do not put a space infront of /msg
<harmony1001> can i run the command in the ubuntu-beginners room?
<harmony1001> when i type /msg i get unknown command
<JoeMaverickSett> harmony1001: what client are you using to connect to irc?
<harmony1001> empathy
<JoeMaverickSett> harmony1001: !register <<-- try that.
<harmony1001> !regsiter
<ubot2> Factoid 'regsiter' not found
<Mohan_chml> JoeMaverickSett, FAIL :P
<JoeMaverickSett> harmony1001: in your nickserv chat window.
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: not fail.
<Mohan_chml> :o
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: this says so at least; http://ircanswers.com/ubuntu/483448/register-nick-using-empathy-client XD
<JoeMaverickSett> harmony1001: could you register?
<harmony1001> _chml: just joined the nickserv room
<mks1992> need help installing ubuntu 10.10 to my laptop
<mks1992> when i run ubuntu ni live cd
<mks1992> every thing works fine, but when i install it and restart the laptop i get a run error on some virtual adress
<harmony1001> i am struggling to register my nickname with nickserv using empathy 2.32.1
<harmony1001> the /msg command in not supported
<harmony1001> this !register command also does not work?
<fatharrahman> hi
<suprengr> !register
<ubot2> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<suprengr> [http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=register]
<fatharrahman> !hi
<ubot2> Factoid 'hi' not found
<fatharrahman> !ubot2
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubot2' not found
<fatharrahman> !pm
<ubot2> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<harmony1001> !register
<ubot2> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<fatharrahman> bash: /msg: No such file or directory
<fatharrahman> harmony1001: registering your nickname wrote an unclear guides and guess what this is the results :bash: /msg: No such file or directory
<JoeMaverickSett> fatharrahman: you're supposed to do /msg <command> in your irc client not in the terminal.
<fatharrahman> why they dont write this in the guide !register
<fatharrahman> where in  xchat JoeMverickSett I mean which tab ?
<JoeMaverickSett> fatharrahman: probably any tab, to be safe, try the freenode tab.
<fatharrahman> how to install GNOM power manager from shell (I want the command) please?
<fatharrahman> ?
<DiegoTc> fatharrahman: sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<fatharrahman> thanks
<DiegoTc> np
<fatharrahman> if some one got a crash while upgrading ubuntu then lost power manager he tried to lo in to ctrl+alt+f2 but it says incorrect log in wha s the problem the?
<holstein> wrong user/pass?
<nlsthzn> could it be possible that the password file got corrupted?
<holstein> plausible i suppose
<holstein> theres a recovery mode
<holstein> or was*
<reaper_> ? how do I turn up the brightness of my screen on a laptop
<zkriesse> !brightness
<ubot2> Factoid 'brightness' not found
<zkriesse> darn!
<zkriesse> That's in your screen settings
<zkriesse> Just opposite click, and it should be findable pretty quick reaper_
<reaper_> ok thanks
<zkriesse> Uh...i wonder if it worked....
<reaper_> how do I check to see what is using my Internet
<sebikul> reaper_, execute "netstat" in a terminal
<reaper_> wow thats a lot
<sebikul> no problem ;)
<nlsthzn> wow cool... netstat rocks :)
<reaper_> there was like three or four I dont know what they are for
<nlsthzn> problem is this shows every network connection, port... so many applications connecting to so many other things
<fatharrahman> I have a big problem
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, do tell
<fatharrahman> the desktop auto shutdown
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, can you restart it more info please
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> wait a minute  am slow typer
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, are you at a teminal tty
<fatharrahman> no
<fatharrahman> I started it again am at username screen now
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, so far so good
<fatharrahman> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 in a 512 RAM desktop ok?
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, ok
<fatharrahman> then sudo lubuntu in it
<knit-wit> ok
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, id lunbuntu in the chouces at login
<knit-wit> is
<fatharrahman> it  was pretty with wubi because BIOS dont see USB so it all inside a new windows
<fatharrahman> I was inside lubuntu
<fatharrahman> aha
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, so you have a wubi your changing the desktops on?
<fatharrahman> no I
<fatharrahman> instaaled all the system by wubi and for three days it was good
<fatharrahman> I connected ssh
<fatharrahman> yesterday for learing how
<fatharrahman> and was connecting vnc 2
<fatharrahman> then
<fatharrahman> it suddenlly
<fatharrahman> shutdown while freind browsing facebook
<fatharrahman> I lost ssh at laptp
<fatharrahman> I checked the desktop but no signal
<fatharrahman> after start up i mean
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, with 512 ram I would be running it in a dual boot and a OS with less ram needed
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, I just checked out archbang a arch offshoot that you can get a live ISI for
<fatharrahman> is wubi is not a dual boot
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, technically no it isn't in it's own partition
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, wubi is a file in windows more of a pseudo virtual.
<fatharrahman> ok why the system shut down exactly at connect to signal
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, hard to say but do you know the ram and cpu at all time
<knit-wit> usage
<fatharrahman> I opened it now  no crash
<fatharrahman> but if I press connect to network at moment of internet connection it shutdown
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, I would have a conky on the desktop to see whats being used
<MrAnthrope> I'm having trouble getting my mic to work. I thought it was working because I saw something on Input Level in the Sound Preferences under Input but I've realized that's not me talking it just says there's input and there isn't.
<fatharrahman> by rhe way
<MrAnthrope> Also I'm confused about what analog microphone / input 2 / microphone 1 et c all means.
<MrAnthrope> for the "connector"
<fatharrahman> knit-win: what conky mean?
<MrAnthrope> !conky
<ubot2> Factoid 'conky' not found
<MrAnthrope> Meh. It was worth a shot.
<MrAnthrope> Conky is like a desktop/widgit/thing.
<MrAnthrope> But you can do more with it than that.
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, conky is customizable http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358302
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, just a desktop utility that will show a variety of things.
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> what
<knit-wit> MrAnthrope, sorry I can't help thanks for yours.
<fatharrahman> can I ask a Q?
<knit-wit> go for it
<MrAnthrope> heh.
<fatharrahman> if I got 2.4 GHz in this desktop and the bought 2-4 Gb RAM are this gonna work better or shoud I change motherboard?
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, confusing question
<MrAnthrope> "Highly configurable system monitor"
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, how do you get these things?
<fatharrahman> what things ?
<MrAnthrope> 2.4GHz processor? Is it single core?
<fatharrahman> I guess yes
<MrAnthrope> If you're upgrading I would upgrade the motherboard and get a multicore processor.
<nlsthzn> for sure... multi-core is now defacto just about
<MrAnthrope> But if you can't afford all that some more ram will help. I don't know what the ram cap is for Ubuntu. I'm pretty sure x64 doesn't have a cap.
<knit-wit> Upgrading a mother board sounds like new Windows install needed
<knit-wit> Xp might take it
<nlsthzn> but seeing as linux uses so little RAM 2 GB is good, 4 about the same, more just no change
<MrAnthrope> Where does conky install to? System, Preferences?
<MrAnthrope> Yeah you will definitely notice a speed boost if you get a dual core processor from what I've been told most Ubuntu shiz takes advantage of that now.
<knit-wit> MrAnthrope, conky install to the system and has a file in files  .conky is moved to home in the terminal then conky
<knit-wit> MrAnthrope, it is not used in the menu
<fatharrahman> who can give me some time to guide me reinstall yhe ubuntu ?I need some private to complete it
<MrAnthrope> ah. Hmm I guess I need a beginner's guide on conky lol.
<MrAnthrope> fatharrahman Installing Ubuntu is more simple than installing windows. The only complicated part would be configuring partitions which is fairly easily explained.
<knit-wit> fatharrahman, you might consider the Ubuntu forums lots of good help there and a lot more people available.
<fatharrahman> no
<fatharrahman> it is not that sort
<MrAnthrope> It is not what sort?
<fatharrahman> I installed thousands of Ubuntu
<bodhizazen> MrAnthrope: all you need to know is 'killall conkey'
<knit-wit> bodhizazen, what do you think forum or IRC?
<bodhizazen> =)
<bodhizazen> it gets old after a while
<bodhizazen> fatharrahman: what do you need help with ?
<MrAnthrope> lol thanks bod but it's not running yet :P
<bodhizazen> knit-wit: whatever you feel is better
<MrAnthrope> I don't have a .conky folder in my home folder.
<knit-wit> bodhizazen, so even keeled
<bodhizazen> knit-wit: IRC works well for some, others not
<bodhizazen> if you have ADD, #ubuntu can be hard to follow
<bodhizazen> but often IRC is faster
<knit-wit> bodhizazen, I have tried to help this person not god for helpers at least for me.
<knit-wit> good
<fatharrahman> The desktop I mentioned is seeing the USB at BIOS but is not mounting feom it I posted this several time at forums I googled and scaned the web for asolution in vain thats why it is in wubi now
<knit-wit> good luck to you all and a happy holiday got to go.
<bodhizazen> fatharrahman: ??
<bodhizazen> your usb will not boot ?
<fatharrahman> same usb I installed many computer but thats why
<MrAnthrope> Are you not able to burn a .iso to an actual CD? Or does the system not have a CD drive?
<fatharrahman> I have a CD ROM but not Writable
<MrAnthrope> ._.
<fatharrahman> is the cd rom burnable
<fatharrahman> :)
<fatharrahman> or ahould it br writable
<fatharrahman> ?
<MrAnthrope> I"m confused. Are you asking or telling?
<fatharrahman> asking
<fatharrahman> ??
<MrAnthrope> Do you not know how to burn .iso files?
<fatharrahman> I know
<fatharrahman> what am not sure is that
<fatharrahman> is my cd rom working
<fatharrahman> or should it be a writable cd rom
<MrAnthrope> You're not sure if your cd drive is working?
<fatharrahman> no
<fatharrahman> it is working
<MrAnthrope> lol :)
<fatharrahman> oh my GOD
<fatharrahman> it is working
<fatharrahman> how can I ask you?
<fatharrahman> please ?
<fatharrahman> let me ask
<MrAnthrope> I'm afraid I just don't understand the question.
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> I'll reform it
<MrAnthrope> Don't punch me, but is English your first language?
<fatharrahman> no
<MrAnthrope> What language do you speak?
<fatharrahman> it is sucks I know
<MrAnthrope> lol I think that's the problem here. There are language specific IRC chat rooms for Ubuntu.
<fatharrahman> I'll speak Englis only from now
<MrAnthrope> What is your first langauge?
<MrAnthrope> language*
<fatharrahman> hidden
<MrAnthrope> lol hidden?
<fatharrahman> could I reform my Q?
<MrAnthrope>  /join Ubuntu-fr for french
<MrAnthrope>  #Ubuntu-es for spanish.
<MrAnthrope> et c.
<fatharrahman> what is required for a CD drive to burn a cd in it
<fatharrahman> my drive got a tag on it say CD-ROM-DRIVE is thats all ?
<fatharrahman> because some friend told me to burn a cd you should have a specific drive got writable labeled on it
<fatharrahman> is it clear now Mr MrAnthrope ?
<fatharrahman> !help
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oldtroupador> I need help with Boinc running in urbntu 10.10 with gtx460 with the latest drivers. All most all wu's report computation error.
<MrAnthrope> Sorry, fatharrahman I'm getting ready for work. Yeah your cd drive should say CD-R RW on it.
<fatharrahman> ok then the RW is not there
<MrAnthrope> It should list three speeds. 48x 48x 24x or something.
<fatharrahman> it is only CD-R
<MrAnthrope> I would invest in a RW drive. They're like 20 bucks.
<MrAnthrope> www.newegg.com
<fatharrahman> that's why I have no choices either wubi or USB
<MrAnthrope> I see.
<fatharrahman> is this a link for advertising your investment to me ?
<MrAnthrope> lmfao
<MrAnthrope> I wish.
<MrAnthrope> new egg is a place to get cheap computer parts.
<fatharrahman> Thank you
<MrAnthrope> Sorry I can't help with the USB issue, I have never installed an OS from a USB drive before.
<bubbalooo> fatharrahman, whats your computer model
<oldtroupador> I need help setting up Boinc-Manager in ubuntu 10.10 on an AMd atholn II x4 with a gtx460 wu's error out?
<fatharrahman> I dont kow bubbalooo
<MrAnthrope> Fair warning, bubbalooo, he doesn't speak english and refuses to go to his native language channel.
<fatharrahman> thank you MrAnthrope
<bubbalooo> MrAnthrope, I could add more warnings but I would like to see them helped.;)
<MrAnthrope> lol
<MrAnthrope> He could get help if he'd go to his native language channel.  Learning Linux is a LOT like learning a foreign language.
<MrAnthrope> Have you ever tried to study German in French? It's not fun.
<fatharrahman> am good with english many natives thinks am native :)
<MrAnthrope> I'd say you're at about a 4th grade writing level.
<fatharrahman> it is here you need not to focus on grammer while eriting quickly
<fatharrahman> writing *
<MrAnthrope> Grammar is important for communication. Your lack of grammar is what took you 20 minutes to ask if your CD drive was RW.
<oldtroupador> I thought this was a help channel not grammer lessons ?
<bubbalooo> oldtroupador, it is a communication channel first
<fatharrahman> I was trying to give a quick query
<fatharrahman> and to pick a quick reply
<bubbalooo> fatharrahman, whats the native language
<bubbalooo> what's
<fatharrahman> should I stop entering this freenode
<bubbalooo> fatharrahman, no we just want to help and communication and understanding help thats all.
<fatharrahman> I speak English only bad english too
<fatharrahman> many people here helped me and got me as well why do want to kick me off?
<fatharrahman> I am sorry
<bubbalooo> fatharrahman, who wants to kick you off you would be already if that was the case
<fatharrahman> you made me mad for a while
<bubbalooo> who me
<fatharrahman> I am sorry
<fatharrahman> I am repeating my apologetics
<fatharrahman> I am sorry
<bubbalooo> fatharrahman, when in a environment that is major changes to you set up I want to make sure personally I don't bork it
<bubbalooo> we want you safe and happy.;)
<fatharrahman> forget about the question now am asking you during this crazy conversation did you misunderstand me in due to English?
<fatharrahman> I guess no is the answer
<bubbalooo> fatharrahman, the only thing I noticed is a exsperience level with partitioning and open source thats all
<bubbalooo> not necessarily  accurate that is why I ask questions, but when the message gets mixed up it adds more difficulty.
<fatharrahman> is it grammatically  true to say : 'a experience ' ? :)
<fatharrahman> you typed  "a exsperience"
<fatharrahman> :)
<bubbalooo> fatharrahman, I have to log off soon so where are we at, I think talking about grammer is a waste of time but that is just me. It is about understanding each other really
<fatharrahman> should I forget about what are you talking about and focus on this as you were making to me?
<fatharrahman> no
<fatharrahman> I don't think this is a wise sction
<bubbalooo> fatharrahman, good luck see you soon I hope you get whatever resolved that seems to be the problem
<oldtroupador> I need help setting up Boinc-Manager in ubuntu 10.10 on an AMd atholn II x4 with a gtx460 wu's error out
<fatharrahman> thanky  you
<fatharrahman> bye
<davric> hello
<davric> can someone please help me out
<davric> anyone there?
<yofel> !anyone | davric
<ubot2> davric: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<davric> Well I installed Heroes of Newerth but when I try to launch it my screen flickers and im back to desktop
<Timo_> davric: don't play HoN, you probably installed it through wine
<davric> no it is linux native
<Timo_> so did you check the appdb from WINE?
<Timo_> oh
<Timo_> mm
<davric> I installed the linux version correctly
<Timo_> did you by any chance google it?
<davric> i have installed and played it in the past easily on different comps
<Timo_> the problem
<davric> yes extensively
<davric> I think it might be lack of proper drivers
<Timo_> do you have 3d drivers installed?
<davric> but i cant seem to find how to get the latest radeon x800 drivers
<davric> not sure, i would like to go about installing them though
<davric> I run a Radeon X800
<davric> please help me install them
<Timo_> mm
<Timo_> you probably tried the hardware drivers program?
<Timo_> or not yet?
<davric> I have
<davric> did not find any drivers
<Timo_> mm
<Timo_> well then we need to manually find them
<luis__> hi!!
<Timo_> mmm davric that's not promising, first hit: "Radeon x800 ATI Driver Misery" :P
<davric> aww really?
<davric> so you guys cant help me ]:
<Timo_> davric: so you have 32 bit or 64 bit?
<davric> I run a 3.6ghz dual core proccessor
<davric> but
<davric> i installed 32 bit version of ubuntu
<davric> i believe
<Timo_> okay
<Timo_> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<Timo_> ATI Radeon X800 Series that's the vid card you have, right (just to be sure)
<Timo_> well download that link
<Timo_> and get back to me when you've downloaded it
<davric> downloaded it
<davric> i have it downloaded
<Timo_> okay
<Timo_> sorry for not responding quickly :D I'm in a very interesting conversation about religion
<Timo_> well can you open a Terminal?
<Timo_> do you know how that is done?
<davric> yes
<Timo_> okay
<davric> just tell me what i need to type in terminal
<Timo_> well open one up
<davric> ok
<Timo_> where did you download it?
<davric> cd Downloads
<Timo_> in home folder
<Timo_> or desktop
<Timo_> okay
<Timo_> well do cd Downloads
<Timo_> and then
<Timo_> ./ati-driver
<Timo_> and just autocomplet it
<Timo_> and press ENTER
<davric> wait
<Timo_> (auto complete is done with TAB)
<davric> when i type ./ati-driver
<davric> it does nothing
<Timo_> yes
<Timo_> write
<Timo_> ./ati-driver <TAB> <ENTER>
<davric> nope does nothing
<Timo_> mm
<Timo_> do you see this:
<Timo_> tbeemster@tbeemster ~/Downloads $
<davric> yes
<Timo_> where tbeemster
<Timo_> is your name
<Timo_> mm
<davric> yup.
<Timo_> can you check what the file is named in ~/Downloads
<davric> ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<Timo_> okay
<Timo_> so try either this:
<Timo_> ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<Timo_> or
<Timo_> sh ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<Timo_> (oh you might wanna run it with sudo
<Timo_> sudo ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<Timo_> or
<Timo_> sudo sh ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<davric> says can't open it
<davric> and when i try ./ it says command not found
<yofel> davric: what does running 'pwd' return? (without the quotes)
<davric> wait
<davric> i got it running
<davric> its installing now
<yofel> k
<Timo_> good davric! :)
<Timo_> hi yofel
<davric> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.35-23-generic-pae; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro  Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.ey56tN
<Timo_> finally a fellow Ubuntu-beginner helping out as well
<Timo_> :P
<davric> thats what i got
<Timo_> mmm
<Timo_> shit
<davric> yeah right haha
<Timo_> well I'm not like a computer guru
<Timo_> and my hardware drivers just work fine
<Timo_> so I had hoped this would work :P
<davric> ughhh
<davric> geez
<davric> yofel what do you have in mind?
<davric> im seriously about to rip this x800 out and throw it at the wall
<davric> fuck ati
<yofel> no, you cleared the part I was concerned about, I don't know anything about ati drivers I fear
<davric> noooooooooo
<davric> nvidia is so much more simple
<davric> OK LAST QUESTION
<davric> what would run better
<davric> a radeon x800 or two nvidia geforce 7900's ?
<Timo_> as I said, I'm no computer guru :P
<davric> :[
<Timo_> but at least the drivers would work :D
<davric> haha good point
<Timo_> can you try one last thing?
<davric> yes
<davric> please
<davric> tell me
<Timo_> sudo apt-get install fglrx-install
<Timo_> wait no
<Timo_> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Timo_> just that
 * Timo_ hopes davric will not break down :D
<yofel> watch out with that, first make sure fglrx actually supports that card
<davric> k its downloading
<davric> im just gonna wing it
<yofel> if not, you'll end up without X on reboot
<davric> nooooo
<davric> for real?
<yofel> well, it's fixable
<davric> how do i fix it?
<davric> if it does happen
<Timo_> davric: will be instant terminal guru
<Timo_> :D
<davric> C:
<Timo_> davric: uninstall fglrx again
<Timo_> when you're running into trouble
<Timo_> and
<Timo_> do this
<davric> ok
<davric> whats the command for uninstalling that btw
<yofel> davric: switch to a tty by pressing ctrl+alt+f2, login in, remove driver again, and remove any /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yofel> davric: apt-get remove fglrx
<Timo_> that's what I wanted to say :d
<davric> ok
<davric> C:
<yofel> (with sudo)
<davric> i figured
<davric> sudo of course
<davric> ok
<davric> fglrx is installed
<davric> now what?
<davric> restart?
<yofel> yes, good luck
<davric> and that should work?
<davric> or should i try to install those drivers i downloaded when i restart?
<Timo_> davric: just try to restart
<Timo_> and do remember
<Timo_> what yofel said
<Timo_> in case the system breaks
<davric> ctrl alt f2
<davric> remove fglrx
<davric> ?
<davric> ima restart wish me luck
<yofel> well, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English which I got when I searched seems to say that you need to use lucid with your x800
<davric> whats lucid?
<yofel> davric: ubuntu lucid lynx 10.04
<davric> im not trying to down grade
<davric> fuck that
<davric> brb restart
<yofel> or even karmic, since that driver doesn't list Xorg 7.5 as supported...
<yofel> lucid has the old xserver though
 * yofel is gone for a few minutes
<Timo_> haha
<Timo_> davric is pissed :P
<Timo_> I used to have that when my graphics card was f up :P but that had nothing to do with linux
<yofel> he's not back, bad omen..
<Timo_> yep
<Timo_> he might be in some dark terminal now
<Timo_> scared as hell
<bodhizazen> paultag: poke =)
<kendrickLeiter_> Any help for a n00b?
<bioterror> kendrickLeiter_, whatkind of?
<bioterror> !ask | kendrickLeiter_
<ubot2> kendrickLeiter_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kendrickLeiter_> Thanks for the help guys.  This is my 2nd time using an IRC.  Will be clear the first time in the future.
<head_victim> kendrickLeiter_: no worries, it's all a learning experience :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-15
<Lupditerra> hello, anybody here?
<bioterror> for a moment yes
<head_victim> Lupditerra: how can we help you
<Lupditerra> head_victim
<Lupditerra> my Unity desktop interface just stoped working
<Lupditerra> :/
<bioterror> haha
<head_victim> What version of Ubuntu?
<Lupditerra> Maverick
<Lupditerra> Netbook Remix
<bioterror> head_victim, hope you have experience with unity, I have none
<head_victim> bioterror: I was just about to suggest the same.
<head_victim> Lupditerra: what sort of symptoms are you having?
<Lupditerra> None :p
<Lupditerra> It was working fine.
<Lupditerra> then it just stoped working, no errors, no nothing
<head_victim> So you can't boot into it, or you can't open windows in it or?
<Lupditerra> I have it as my default environment
<Lupditerra> it doesnt load
<Lupditerra> I'm on the normal desktop now
<head_victim> Did you have any updates before you rebooted the last time?
<Lupditerra> plenty
<Lupditerra> do you think it might be because of Compiz?
<head_victim> Anything is possible :)
<Lupditerra> lol
<head_victim> I just wanted to get an idea so I can start looking around for a solution
<Lupditerra> Some one suggested to delete it and reinstall it... haven't done that
<Lupditerra> should I start there?
<head_victim> As long as you're talking about one application not the whole system that would be a reasonable start.
<Lupditerra> o.O
<Cheri703> hey folks, I need to harness the group mind here, I'm standing in MicroCenter, trying to figure out if a printer can work in ubuntu
<Lupditerra> wait I just try to run it from the terminal
<Lupditerra> let me see what it says
<Cheri703> I'm searching, but not finding anything concrete. I don't really want to buy it and get it home and have it not work :(
<head_victim> Cheri703: model?
<Cheri703> there's another option that SHOULD work in ubuntu, but I like the features on the other better
<Cheri703> canon pixma mg5220
<Lupditerra> any hp will work
<Cheri703> I am anti hp
<head_victim> Cheri703: apparently http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100301702.html has a driver that works
<Cheri703> full support? I'm tethered with my phone, so it's slow loading
<Lupditerra> damn, a lot of errors now :/
<Cheri703> and woo! if so :)
<head_victim> Lupditerra: can you pastebin them?
<head_victim> Cheri703: why anti HP? I love my 4250 and 2610. Both networked, both just work.
<Lupditerra> yeah
<Lupditerra> let it finnish
<head_victim> Lupditerra: sure :)
<Cheri703> I hate the games they play with the ink expiration dates, and every hp I've had has had issues
<Cheri703> head_victim: if that's an official canon driver, it should support all features, yes?
<head_victim> Cheri703: link came from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588333
<Cheri703> ok, awesome, thanks :)
<head_victim> Cheri703: no worries
<Cheri703> can I note that I'm annoyed at the fact that I googled several times and that thread didn't come up :(
<Lupditerra> ok, here it is http://pastebin.com/qLWm9Grv
<head_victim> Hah that's what they said on the forum. It's possible I have an upper hand being in .au myself where th elink is (apparently the other canon sites only have .rpm so not sure why we are special with a .deb but as long as it works)
<Cheri703> ah, nice. the canon usa didn't have ANY linux
<Cheri703> europe had linux listed, but no drivers, usa didn't even have it as an option
<head_victim> Cheri703: well it's not regularly we are class leading down here but nice to see we got one thing right (crosses fingers it actually works now)
<Cheri703> :) yeah, I'm getting it from a place with awesome return policies, just in case ;)
<Cheri703> headed to checkout now, I'll be back online in a bit (headed to a coffee shop after this) thanks head_victim !!!
<CharlesIngalls> Hello, everyone. I'm not so sure how this IRC works, but I'd really like some help with some GRUB issues I'm having. Anyone?
<head_victim> !ask | CharlesIngalls
<ubot2> CharlesIngalls: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CharlesIngalls> Problem is I actually don't have any GRUB menu since I installed 10.10
<head_victim> CharlesIngalls: does it still boot and it's just hidden or it just doesn't work?
<head_victim> Lupditerra: googling madly now
<Lupditerra> head_victim: thanks man, I hope you're luckier than I was :/
<CharlesIngalls> It's a dual boot but there's no GRUB. It immediately starts in Ubuntu.
<head_victim> Lupditerra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589023 is that similar to what you're experiencing?
<head_victim> CharlesIngalls: ah ok
<Lupditerra> head_victim: let me check
<head_victim> CharlesIngalls: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager you might find it's just auto booting to ubuntu instead of giving you options
<head_victim> I must admit since grub2 kicked off that gui start up manager has been great for me
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i have a question
<head_victim> asterismo: shoot
<asterismo> i cant export a drawing that i made under XaraLX to SVG for editing with Inkscape
<CharlesIngalls> I'll try and install startupmanager, then. Thanks a bunch for the tip, head_victim.
<asterismo> is there anyway to save this drawing or exporting to something else?
<asterismo> it took me like hours to make it
<head_victim> asterismo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1352721
<head_victim> Looks like you might want to save as EPS then open that in inkscape?
<asterismo> thanks so much head_victim
<head_victim> asterismo: I just hope it helps :)
<Lupditerra> head_victim: this guy just told me that Unity is not ment to run in Linux, but Maverick Netbook Remix comes with it as a default
<head_victim> Lupditerra: which guy? Unity has been in the netbook for some time and is going to be a part of the desktop shortly
<Lupditerra> I know!
<Lupditerra> o.O
<head_victim> Sounds odd to me
<head_victim> So did that link look like what you're experiencing?
<Lupditerra> nop
<Lupditerra> but I'm reading on to see if I need to unistall Compiz
<head_victim> Lupditerra: apparently the current Unity does not use compiz from what I'm reading. They are moving towards it but not until Natty
<Lupditerra> cause I think is something messing with GTK
<Lupditerra> Uninstallin atm
<head_victim> I'm sorry I'm not more precise but I've not ever used Unity to date. I would suggest removing/disabling compiz though to see if that works
<head_victim> Heh beat me to it
<Lupditerra> lol :p
<Lupditerra> entry has no children
<Lupditerra> o.O
<head_victim> Neither do I :)
<Lupditerra> I'll just reinstall the whole thing at lest see what happens o.O
<firewall_03> sup
<Chiquinho> hi someone knows bluetooth configuration
<aveilleux> That wasn't a question...
<asterismo> hi
<asterismo> again
<hajour> hi asterismo
<asterismo> i couldn't do it
<asterismo> export .xar vector draw of XaraLX in other readable format for inkscape
<asterismo> does anyone know how to convert .xar files in .svg, .ai or something?
<asterismo> i just can't believe i'll loose all the work i've done in this software
<asterismo> any designer here?
<asterismo> is there any designer channel where may i post this problem?
<hajour> sorry for delay asterismo
<asterismo> i'm so desperate
<hajour> i go look for help for you brb
<asterismo> this is the only post i found http://www.talkgraphics.com/showthread.php?31785-from-XaraLX-to-SVG...-a-round-about-way
<asterismo> workaround, but i think this is not what i want
<asterismo> because it prints the draw in PS format
<hajour> i looking for the right person for you asterismo
<duanedesign> hello asterismo
<hajour> great asterismo  meet duanedesign
<hajour> duanedesign, dos graphic design
<hajour> he shall respons duanedesign  he already waited a time when i have see that he was here
<duanedesign> asterismo: Xara LX is supposed to have some utility that will export to svg. However it does flatten, or remove the layers
<asterismo> hi duanedesign, sorry, bathroom
<asterismo> i made a drawing in XaraLX and now i want to save it or export it to SVG or some other readable format for inkscape
<asterismo> but i export it but inkscape shows empty page
<asterismo> the same for .ai and .eps
<asterismo> XaraLX crash for .eps exporting
<asterismo> .svg and .ai are empty files
<asterismo> thanks hajour
<duanedesign> asterismo: other then making sure all your layers are visible, I am not sure what it could be
<hajour> your welcome asterismo
<hajour> duanedesign, is there a place where he can ask else if it not succeed?
<asterismo> i just don't know what the heck is wrong
<asterismo> i have the drawing
<asterismo> just 1 layer
<asterismo> file > export > svg it asks 1.1 or 1.2 version
<asterismo> nothing saved
<hajour> asterismo, say the name in the line
<asterismo> sorry, duanedesign
<hajour> we are often switch true 3 or 5 channels
<hajour> ore more
<duanedesign> :\
<duanedesign> the only place i can think is maybe the inkscape forum, or if they have an irc channel
<Mohan_chml> asterismo, try #inkscape it has 75 peeps there
<asterismo> nobody talks to me
<asterismo> nevermind
<Mohan_chml> aww
<hajour> #inkscape is a design channel?
<hajour> for ubuntu?
<Mohan_chml> hajour, no
<hajour> mm ok i was just wondering
<Mohan_chml> asterismo, I think they will never answer :|
<Mohan_chml> asterismo, look at http://www.inkscapeforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2228
<asterismo> don't know what the IRC is for anyway
<asterismo> the IRC channel, people usually gets into channels to talk
<hajour> maybe they are not there on the moment and let there chat open.for to look back later
<MrAnthrope> yay I'm not banned.
<Cheri703> head_victim: maybe you can help me some more :)
<Cheri703> I'm trying to install this printer driver that you oh so helpfully directed me to, and I'm getting a "error package management system cannot be identified"
<Cheri703> (or anyone actually)
<MrAnthrope> I know absolutely nothing about this, but what kind of printer?
<Cheri703> canon pixma mg5220
<Cheri703> getting an error when I run the install script
<MrAnthrope> have you read this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475336
<gstarx90> what's the erro?
<gstarx90> error, also
<Cheri703> An error occurred. The package management system cannot be identified
<Cheri703> yeah
<gstarx90> hm
<gstarx90> you'll need to edit something from the script
<gstarx90> brb
<Cheri703> yeah
<gstarx90> from the script, add a # from every lineexcept C_system="deb"
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> EVERY line?
<Cheri703> or from the top down?
<gstarx90> every line except C_system="deb"
<gstarx90> it wouldn't matter what order :p
<Cheri703> ok
<MrAnthrope> Putting a # in front of a line makes the code ignore the line completely. It's the same as deleting the line without actually deleting it. A dangerous thing to do with code you don't understand :)
<MrAnthrope> The code will read the line as a 'comment', and skip the entire line.
<Cheri703> ok, found it
<Cheri703> wasn't in the right part of it
<Cheri703> rawr, did it again, will recheck
<Cheri703> now I got "An error occurred. A necessary package could not be found in the proper location."
<MrAnthrope> Well at least you have a different error. That's progress :)
<Cheri703> I don't know where to look in the script to see where it's looking for the files
<MrAnthrope> Wish I could help more. My HP just worked right when I plugged it in.
<MrAnthrope> My scanner, on the other hand, is most definitely not supported and there is no way to make it work on Linux. So I had to throw it away.
<Cheri703> np, I appreciate the input thus far!
<Cheri703> my hp was dumb, it basically crapped out, so I got this one :)
<MrAnthrope> Ah.
<head_victim> Cheri703: works for me
<Cheri703> :(
<head_victim> I just downloaded the package, unpacked it and then went to the cli and just typed in /path/to/extracted/file/install.sh and it worked
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> will try again
<head_victim> Got up to "register the printer" but I don't have one so it wont wokr
<head_victim> You are using the install script right?
<Cheri703> yes, and just unzipped again and got the "necessary package could not be found"
<Cheri703> error
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> head_victim: what is the path that yours unzipped to?
<MrAnthrope> How do I check my conky version?
<head_victim> Cheri703: ok I downloaded it to my deskop, I opened it with fileroller and hit "extract" and left it as default
<head_victim> This then put another folder on the desktop with the long name
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, in synaptic
<Cheri703> :/ that's what I did, except extracted to home folder, so /home/user/cniblahblah
<head_victim> Inside that I just double clicked the install.sh
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, or do you mean what you see on the desktop
<head_victim> Hit "run in terminal"
<Cheri703> terminal popped up and then disappeared :/
<Cheri703> if I manually run from terminal, I get the error
<MrAnthrope> Well I don't see anything on the desktop. And I can't find the .conky file in my home folder. But it's in synaptic. conky-all 1.8.0-1ubuntu1
<head_victim> Cheri703: normal Ubuntu 10.04 here not sure if that makes a difference
<Cheri703> well, I'm now back to the original error, can't identify package management system :(
<Cheri703> same here head_victim
<head_victim> Does it ask you for your password?
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, it is in file move the .conkyrc folder to home it will be hidden or download one run conky in terminal to start it
<Cheri703> nope
<Cheri703> did it with sudo, got the little header part, then the same error
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, very customizable
<head_victim> Download again?
<Cheri703> was just about to say that :)
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, file/etc/conky
<MrAnthrope> Nothing happens. http://pastebin.com/AhRRZfaL
<MrAnthrope> ooooh. ok.
<Cheri703> redownloaded, extracted to different location, same error >.<
<Cheri703> going to restart and try again
<Cheri703> back in a bit
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, move the .conkyrc from file/etc/conky to home then run conky in terminal. here is waht my terminal looks like.http://pastebin.com/YJuL88M9
<nit-wit> what
<MrAnthrope> Hrm the only hidden folder in /etc is .java.
<MrAnthrope> I have a conky folder but it's just got to .conf files in it.
<MrAnthrope> s/to/two
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, it is not hidden in etc it is a regular file called conky with .conkrc inside
<MrAnthrope> Yeah my conky folder just has conky.conf and conky_no_x11.conf
<MrAnthrope> No hidden files.
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, the stock setup would probably not what you wanted anyway there area ton of customized conky downloads on the web just put one in home I will paste bin mine to start with if you like
<MrAnthrope> I'd like that :)
<nit-wit> hold on
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, here is mine just put in a gedit name it  .conyrc it will show in the top right corner of the screen probably.  http://pastebin.com/cZxgcR7R
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, put it home of course and run the command in the terminal, you can also make a autostartup for it
<nit-wit> time fror cig brb
<bodhizazen> 'lo starcraft , good to see you
<bodhizazen> tronyx, how goes ?
<Mohan_chml> Hola bodhizazen
<bodhizazen> 'lo Mohan_chml
<Cheri703> so the script still won't run, but I manually installed the packages...I have some functionality, but not as much as I'd expect from a manufacturer's driver :/ not sure if that's all there is, or if I'm missing something still
<Mohan_chml> bodhizazen, edited the readme file?
<bodhizazen> yes Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> (:
<MrAnthrope> Conky: invalid configuration file '/home/geo/.conkyrc'
<bodhizazen> Mohan_chml, I changed my server over
<bodhizazen> have you seen the new site ?
<Mohan_chml> nope
<head_victim> Cheri703: I was going to suggest double clicking the .debs next
<bodhizazen> http://bodhizazen.net/
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, is it in a gedit?
<Mohan_chml> The page looks awesome bodhizazen =]
<Cheri703> it is only offering me a max resolution of 600dpi, when the thing is supposed to do MUCH MORE than that... :/ will be really frustrating if I'm crippled with it in ubuntu :( other than this, it's pretty darn awesome
<bodhizazen> TY Mohan_chml
<bodhizazen> Cheri703, what are you trying to configure ?
<Cheri703> a canon printer
<Cheri703> pixma mg5220
<MrAnthrope> yup. There's more to the error I will pastebin it. http://pastebin.com/T6chHv9Z
<nit-wit> bodhizazen, thats ah beautiful site
<Cheri703> head_victim: maybe it likes yours because it's australian?
<head_victim> Cheri703: haha possible I guess. We are a bit exclusive down here ;)
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, is it in a gedit and do you know what gedit is
<bodhizazen> thanks nit-wit , I re-wrote the css, matched the wordpress (blog) theme, took a bit of effort
<head_victim> Cheri703: see if printing from a program will allow higher res, it might only like defaults up to 600
<MrAnthrope> lol yes it's in gedit.
<MrAnthrope> does it need to be named .txt?
<nit-wit> bodhizazen, nice minimalist theme Buddha
<Cheri703> I printed from glabels, and it didn't even have a quality option :(
<Mohan_chml> bodhizazen, you aligned it to the center? coz I can see some space at the bottom. use some of your drawings to fill it =]
<head_victim> Cheri703: sorry I'm out of ideas :/
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, trying to figure it out
<Cheri703> :( ok, I appreciate your help though!
<head_victim> Cheri703: I have to head off to work again but maybe if you add some comments to that forum post if it's not too old and see if anyone else has had better luck
<Cheri703> I may do that, thanks :)
<MrAnthrope> nit-wit: typo :)
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, so from paste bin it brings all the line numbers and makes it double spaced
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, should be no space numbers and singlr spaced, double space may be okay not sure
<nit-wit> single
<MrAnthrope> No error anymore. Still not opening a window though.
<MrAnthrope> http://pastebin.com/38dy1k2V
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, try this cleaner scripts you have to find what works and do some intuitive editing just keep a backup befor you edit. Tons of conky scripts on line a a thread with thosands and scrips on the Ubuntu Forums.
<geekosopher> bodhizazen: on the first page of your website, in 'nirvana' section, you start with <ul> tag but close it with </ol> tag... I am not a html-guru hence confused
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<MrAnthrope> Alright, thanks :)
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, it takes a little learning curve not much though hey i figured it out anyone can.;)
<MrAnthrope> lol
<MrAnthrope> Hmm this says something about nautilus requiring conky to be in its own window.
<bodhizazen> geekosopher, thanks, fixed that
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, open the menu-admin-system monitor and look for any other conky running
<geekosopher> bodhizazen: np :)
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, if any are kill them
<bodhizazen> Mohan_chml, space where exactly ?
<MrAnthrope> Oh it's working! yay!
<Mohan_chml> bodhizazen, scroll down and you can see some space at the bottom =]
<Mohan_chml> idk whether its usual or not. but felt that there is some space
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, tipeee
<nit-wit> yipeee
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, conky used to mess with the desktop but works great now with little use of the system generally
<MrAnthrope> Until I click on the desktop then it goes away and I have to kill it.
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, what desktop ubuntu
<MrAnthrope> mmmm gnome?
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, should work in just gnome what is the actual install, did you remove or change the desktop
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, what version as well what distro?
<hajour> hai nit-wit
<nit-wit> hajour, hows it going
<hajour> can i talk to you so in offtopic?
<nit-wit> hajour, sure
<hajour> ok :) i waith there
<MrAnthrope> Just Ubuntu 10.04
<MrAnthrope> It's a fairly new install.
<nit-wit> hajour, I have a dialogue window open
<hajour> a ok thanks
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, it is Ubuntu then conky should work, maybe it just needs to be purged and reinstalled. If there was no .conkrc to begin with that is starnge
<MrAnthrope> Yeah I'm using different scripts and it's the same window for every script. So it's not reading the scripts I'm putting in there.
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, hit crtl-h for the hidden and look for any thing conky in home. The only thing there should be what you put there.
<MrAnthrope> Yup.
<MrAnthrope> All well. I'll figure it out later. It's semi-working now.
<MrAnthrope> thanks for all the help :)
<bodhizazen> Mohan_chml, you mean, if you scroll the content ?
<bodhizazen> space below content ?
<bodhizazen> back
<Mohan_chml> bodhizazen, I thought you were off and so I sent you a memo :P
<bodhizazen> broke X there for a min =)
<Mohan_chml> I think you broke it :P
<bodhizazen> thank you for the screen shot
<Mohan_chml> (:
<bubbalooo> hajour,  I lost my connection
<bubbalooo> hajour, back again with the correct name
<nit-wit> correct now I think
<hajour> uch to late
<Cheri703> head_victim: I did end up posting to that thread about the mg5200 series, but I downloaded turboprint and used that driver, MUCH MUCH more functionality :)
<head_victim> Cheri703: just glad it works :)\
<Cheri703> me too! and I installed the windows version in my vm, so I have ALL KINDS of options available. I appreciate your help!
<head_victim> Cheri703: it's nice to hear when things work out.
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> I'm off to bed, have a good night/day/whatever it is where you are. :)
<shahan> Mohan_chml, hi
<shahan> :)
<Mohan_chml> Hello shahan
<shahan> Mohan_chml, how r u  Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> he he. use my name one in a line :P -team please =]
<bodhizazen> night all =)
<Mohan_chml> Night Boss
<harmony1001> How can I obtain a list of users or computers connected to my ubuntu samba shares?
<bioterror> smbstatus
<raubvogel> If you do an upgrade to a package that some services being run depend on, will the upgrade also restart those services?
<jerk> can anyone please tell me how to get two audio outputs (headphone and speakers) both at the same time?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<duanedesign> hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign .
<zeroseven0183> What's up, people?
<duanedesign> hello zeroseven0183
<Silver_Fox_> Hello zeroseven0183
<Silver_Fox_> How is duanedesign  ?
<zeroseven0183> Silver_Fox_, someone is looking for you in the Community Cafe http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10231643&postcount=3370
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<Silver_Fox_> *sigh ninjad
<zeroseven0183> Ooopppsss. kernel update. Gotta restart
<zeroseven0183> Hmmm... new kernel version did not appear in GRUB. Anybody encountered that?
 * Mohan_chml is still in Lucid
<Mohan_chml> and no updates for 3 days recently
<Mohan_chml> zeroseven0183, tries os-prober and update-grub?
<Mohan_chml> tried*
<zeroseven0183> I'm sure Update Manager did the update-grub for me.
<Mohan_chml> try os-prober and then update-grub again. Just give a try =]
<zeroseven0183> Still didn't see the new version
<zeroseven0183> It's suppose to scroll during the update-grub
<zeroseven0183> I mean, it's suppose to appear in the terminal during the update-grub
<zeroseven0183> 2.6.35-24 is _not_ the latest, right?
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: i am doing good.
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> anyone kno how ican lanch up nitrogen ?? i tried nitrogen --restore but it doesnt work
<zeroseven0183> People, does anyone here having version conflicts when you type lsb_release -a and open the About Ubuntu window in System menu?
<zeroseven0183> I'm using 10.10 but my About Ubuntu window tells that it's already 11.04 Natty.
<zeroseven0183> I filed a bug report in case someone encounters this. Just hit the "This bug affects you" link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/690654 Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690654 in yelp (Ubuntu) "About Ubuntu Window Shows Different Version (11.04) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<kosaidpo> anyone using nitrogen guys ??
<raubvogel> If you do an upgrade to a package that some services being run depend on, will the upgrade also restart those services?
<IdleOne> raubvogel: usually yes
<raubvogel> IdleOne, First example I can think of is openssl as the package being upgraded. Would mail (if it does tls)
<raubvogel> and even openssh be restarted? If not, how would they start using the  new ssl libraries?
<IdleOne> raubvogel: if they don't restart then the continue using the existing libs and on reboot or manual restart of the service they will use the new lib
<raubvogel> IdleOne, but there is no guarantee they will be restarted once openssl is upgraded.
<IdleOne> raubvogel: well, things can go wrong and the upgrade can break but chances are slim. I assume the new libs are tested to make sure they work
<IdleOne> raubvogel: also have to consider the version of Ubuntu. IF your running 10.04 LTS I would not expect much breakage.
<IdleOne> honestly, I rarely have any issues with any version of Ubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> in all honesty, which is best for modest hardware: cli ubuntu or cli debian?
<IdleOne> either
<kristian-aalborg> they seem rather similar... one thing I'm a bit unsatisfied with in Ubuntu is the availability of a boot log, or rather the lack thereof
<kristian-aalborg> would anybody know if that's better in debian?
<raubvogel> IdleOne, is there an upgrade log I can check and see which services (that were dependent on the upgrade) were restarted? I am using 10.04 LTS BTW
<IdleOne> /var/log/apt/history.log should be what you want
<IdleOne> kristian-aalborg: /var/log/boot.log
<kristian-aalborg> IdleOne: I know that one but can't get it to work properly - and yes, I turned it on ;)
<IdleOne> kristian-aalborg: then you already know more then I do, turn it on?
<IdleOne> hehe
<kristian-aalborg> okay, so I borked my /home - what files should I get to make the reinstall easier? I already got a list of installed packages
<shahan> I installed the KDE on my GNOME maverick
<shahan> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/config-desktop/C/other-desktops.html#other-desktop-kde
<shahan> this is the link how I did it
<shahan> but I want to know the process how to delete it
<philinux> shahan: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<IdleOne> kristian-aalborg: just use the Live CD and reinstall, manually select your partitions and don't format /home (if you want to keep it)
<kristian-aalborg> IdleOne: too late, I borked it beyond repair when I tried to reinstall
<IdleOne> kristian-aalborg: is this a dual boot?
<kristian-aalborg> nope
<IdleOne> if not, select use entire disk and let the installer do its thing :)
<shahan> philinux, tnxn
<shahan> philinux, its downloading something...
<shahan> may take 15 mins
<IdleOne> or again you can select select the partitions manually. I do, 10GB for / and the rest for /home
<IdleOne> 1.5x amount of ram for /swap
<philinux> Good guide for swap. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<philinux> shahan: If you copied and pasted the whole thing in it will take a while as it's removing a lot of stuff
<raubvogel> IdleOne, /var/log/apt/history.log shows is which packages were installed/removed/upgraded. The list of packages affected by the upgraded packages is not there though
<IdleOne> raubvogel: I don't know if there is such a list
<kristian-aalborg> IdleOne: I got xorg.conf and a list of what I've installed... what else can I save?
<IdleOne> your media if any
<shahan> philinux, downloaded about 32 MB files
<IdleOne> !clone
<ubot2> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<shahan> philinux,  now its removing a lot of files
<shahan> o my god
<shahan> its removing VLC, SKYPE
<pedro3005> ctrl + c
<shahan> I dont know why?\
<shahan> pedro3005, it replies nothing
<IdleOne> shahan: VLC is not part of the default kubuntu install
<IdleOne> you can reinstall it after
<shahan> IdleOne, I have to download about 12.1 MB archives
<shahan> IdleOne, for VLC
<IdleOne> ok?
<shahan> IdleOne, however, tnx for your help
<shahan> IdleOne, now it seems light
<shahan> :)
<IdleOne> kubuntu comes with amarok which is a nice media player
<zkriesse> ohai IdleOne ! Long time no see
<IdleOne> hey zkriesse
<zkriesse> How goes it?
<IdleOne> good thanks and you?
<zkriesse> fine
<zkriesse> Finals are over
<IdleOne> That is good, now you get to relax for the holidays :)
<zkriesse> you
<zkriesse> "yup
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye.
<kendrickLeiter> I am using firefox with Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (Totem Compatible) but am having trouble viewing movie clips online.  They will usually show, but may not playback, and if I scroll to a different time, audio plays but not video
<UndiFineD> kendrickLeiter, browser plugins may differ from gui plugins
<holstein> so, i have some questions about multibooting and GRUB
<holstein> ive had windows installed before
<holstein> and put buntu besied it
<holstein> beside*
<holstein> so i get that
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> im interested in having some test istallations going
<holstein> maverick natty and lucid
<holstein> side by side
<holstein> and i havent really done that before
<holstein> im wondering what happens when kernels get updated?
<nit-wit> holstein, do you have a extended partition around your whole linux install
<holstein> nit-wit: i can
<holstein> i can start from scratch really
<holstein> i just kinda need all of them running natively
<holstein> and this is the best box for the job i think
<tronyx> o.o holstein fancy seeing you here!
<holstein> tronyx: HEY
<holstein> long time no talk
<tronyx> how goes sir?
<holstein> hows it going?
<tronyx> not bad.  moved back to chicago
<holstein> some snow on the ground here
<nit-wit> holstein, there are a couple of factors any single HD can have 4 primaries or 3 primary patitions and one exteneded which can have as many as you can fit it it
<holstein> i bet you got plenty up there :)
<tronyx> lol yea, and it's VERY cold
<tronyx> when are you playing in chicago holstein
 * holstein hasnt been up that way in years
<tronyx> ah that's a shame
<holstein> i could go up there and play with a guitar player that moved up there from here
<holstein> its just a bit far to go
<holstein> but i totally should
<nit-wit> holstein, what genre
<holstein> tronyx: you move right back where you were?
<holstein> nit-wit: jazz mostly
<holstein> nit-wit: you play?
<tronyx> yea, pretty much holstein
<nit-wit> holstein, former Jazzpro myself multi-instrumentalist
<tronyx> much happier to be back.  NC is a solid state and has some cool areas, but charlotte isn't one of them
<holstein> tronyx: i was just wondering if you had to get set up somewhere new
<holstein> nah, im not a huge fan of charlotte
<holstein> good folks over there though
<tronyx> it's boring as hell
<holstein> can be ;)
<holstein> nit-wit: cool
<holstein> how former?
<nit-wit> holstein, its been a few yraes since i just practiced a bit longer for a actual group last one was full improv, multimedia way out, sun rah meets Ornette Coleman like
<holstein> nice
<holstein> i got to open for the sun ra band
<holstein> the ghost band
<holstein> crazy cats ;)
<nit-wit> holstein,  a amazing group of players in that group, thats cool sun rah was a enigma
<nit-wit> brb
<TJ__> How do i get Amarok to play mp3's on ubuntu 10.10?
<holstein> TJ__: do you have a codec?
<holstein> for mp3 playback?
<holstein> i guess what im asking is, is it just amarok that will not play mp3's?
<TJ__> I only have amarok and im pretty sure i dont have an mp3 codec. which package should i download?
<holstein> you could open whatever you use to download packages
<holstein> and search for mp3
<holstein> i usually just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holstein> first thing
<holstein> but thats more that just mp3 codec
<holstein> let me look for the fluendo package name...
<TJ__> I know i already have the ubuntu ristricted extras package downloaded
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> TJ__: would you mind installing VLC ?
<holstein> and trying that?
<holstein> just to rule out if its the player or the codec?
<holstein> sudo apt-get install vlc
<TJ__> haha i already have that too. im downloading rythmbox again right now to see if that will play mp3's
<holstein> TJ__: open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> clvc /path/to/some.mp3
<geekosopher> holstein: is gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner what you are looking for?
<holstein> geekosopher: seems like it
<holstein> is that in maverick?
<holstein> gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<geekosopher> yes
<holstein> is what i found in lucid
<geekosopher> 'apt-cache search codec | grep mp3
<holstein> geekosopher: an mp3 codec is still in that meta-package though right?
<geekosopher> gives only this
<geekosopher> looking
<holstein> the ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<TJ__> rythmbox plays mp3's just fine
<holstein> TJ__: AH
<geekosopher> holstein: as you said, its lot more than mp3
<TJ__> I unstalled everything amarok earlier and reinstalled it. same problem
<geekosopher> 0_0
<TJ__> ya idk..
<holstein> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3:Kubuntu
<TJ__> maybe a compatability issue with maverick?
<holstein> maybe??
<TJ__> ill check it out
<holstein> maybe you need libxine1-ffmpeg
<holstein> thats an OLD page though i think
<geekosopher> TJ__: i am using amarok on kubuntu maverick and mp3s are playing just fine
<geekosopher> but I have started to like mpg123
<TJ__> ya that page hasnt been updated since nov. 09 but ill try it
<TJ__> if ibxine doesnt work i might just have to try mpg123
<TJ__> sweet the codec worked amarok plays mp3's without a problem now
<TJ__> thanks everyone!
<holstein> :)
<holstein> so what im not clear on is, say i have lucid installed
<geekosopher> TJ__: you mean the libxine package?
<holstein> and i install maverick beside it
<holstein> THEN grub is istalled again
<holstein> re-installed
<holstein> what happens when im in lucid
<holstein> and i get a kernel update
<holstein> OR want to install a different kernel?
<holstein> kernel testing is part of this process as well for me
<geekosopher> holstein: after updating/installing in lucid, go to maverick and do 'update-grub'
<holstein> geekosopher: im assuming TJ meant that package
<holstein> geekosopher: SO, i just go the the OS that installed grub
<holstein> sudo update-grub
<holstein> and bob is my uncle?
<holstein> pretty much?
<geekosopher> pretty much
<holstein> i can handle that...
<geekosopher> that, or don't install grub when installing maverick
<holstein> AH
<geekosopher> and do the other way round when there is kernel update in maverick
<holstein> then i update grub in lucid
<holstein> and it'll find it
<holstein> totally makes sense now
<holstein> i couldnt get my mind around it for some reason
<geekosopher> any version later than karmic will find
<holstein> yeah, something with grub2?
<geekosopher> yes
<holstein> not the older one...
<geekosopher> no
<holstein> whatever grub was pre karmic
<holstein> grub1
<holstein> grub 'legacy'
<geekosopher> grub-legacy
<geekosopher> yes
<geekosopher> :)
<holstein> thanks :)
<geekosopher> always welcome
<beachbuddah> so it looks as though I've broken something
<beachbuddah> I have a euro-style do not enter sign on my systray
<beachbuddah> I can't update
<nit-wit> theres's  no place like gnome there's no place like gnome
<holstein> beachbuddah: maybe open a terminal
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, yoh
<holstein> and try running sudo apt-get update
<hobgoblin> gnome's are just myths like goblins nit-wit
<holstein> see what error you get
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, the gnomes are safe as long as they stay on the lawn
<beachbuddah> E: Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<beachbuddah> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<holstein> beachbuddah: did you add a PPA?
<holstein> maybe look over your sources
<beachbuddah> I did
<holstein> and see if everything looks proper
<beachbuddah> I have since removed but the error continues
<holstein> hmmm
<beachbuddah> hmm indeed
<beachbuddah> zackly how I feel
<holstein> i dont think this is too bad though
<geekosopher> beachbuddah: can you paste your sources.list file?
<beachbuddah> cli command geekosopher?
<geekosopher> no, the contents of /etc/sources.list
<beachbuddah> right - how do
<geekosopher> /etc/apt/sources.list that is
<beachbuddah> how do I go about getting that?
<hobgoblin> cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste it to a psatebin
<beachbuddah> gotcha
<hobgoblin> unless you have pastebinit installed inwhich case cat /etc/apt/sources.list |pastebinit
<hobgoblin> and give us the url
<beachbuddah> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544110/
<hobgoblin> holstein: just was looking at the logs - did TJ_ get amarok working with libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<holstein> hobgoblin: thats what was implied
<hobgoblin> cool
<holstein> yeah, go figure
<geekosopher> beachbuddah: guess its the libreoffice repo
<holstein> maybe its included in the kubuntu-restricted-extras meta-package
<beachbuddah> <-----sheepish - yeh
<beachbuddah> I just HAD to be the first buddah on the block with his own
<geekosopher> ok, try this
<geekosopher> from the terminal do 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<hobgoblin> gksudo
<geekosopher> oh yes :)
<hobgoblin> or sudo nano ;)
<hobgoblin> never vi ...
<geekosopher> hobgoblin: personally I prefer vim
<holstein> hehe
<beachbuddah> ok?
<hobgoblin> geekosopher: personally I'd prefer torture ;)
<hobgoblin> beachbuddah: sorry :)
<holstein> why would you want gksudo gedit instead of sudo gedit?
<beachbuddah> np :)\
<sebikul> !gksu
<ubot2> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<hobgoblin> holstein: it could casuse some issues - and I think about 3 years ago it actually did for me
<holstein> AH
<holstein> ive never had any problems
<geekosopher> beachbuddah: after opening the file, add a '#' in front of the line that mentions 'deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/gericom/libreoffice/
<holstein> BUT i'll read that
<beachbuddah> k
<geekosopher> beachbuddah: save and close the file
<geekosopher> and try updating again
<hobgoblin> holstein: I am fairly sure that even though I was new to the
<hobgoblin> whoops
<hobgoblin> holstein: I am fairly sure that even though I was new to linux it was that caused me a problem I could not get out of at the time - so it was the third reinstall in a week ... so I use it :)
<holstein> hobgoblin: ;)
<hobgoblin> actually I use sudo nano ...
<beachbuddah> geekosopher: thank you and now I have a new question
<geekosopher> always welcome beachbuddah
<hobgoblin> that let's the rest of us off the hook then :)
<beachbuddah> The update manager is working and it wants to install the latest and greatest in Linux kernels (lol @ hobgoblin)
<beachbuddah> last time I did that everything went haywire and I ended up reinstalling Ubuntu from scratch
<hobgoblin> don't do it then ;)
<beachbuddah> ahhh
<beachbuddah> each time it wants to update?
<holstein> i always have a couple kernels going
<holstein> -realtime or whatever
<holstein> SO i usually have grub showing
<holstein> i think that can help get into an oler kernel if something goes wrong
<beachbuddah> I thought that was what the cool kids did, but I guess I'm not one of them anymore :(
<hobgoblin> beachbuddah: was it you that was looking at locvking the kernel version a while back with bodhi's help?
<hobgoblin> beachbuddah: I would not upgrade anything at all if it caused me issues
<beachbuddah> yes - it;s been since then to reinstall, reconfigure and now recreate a problem
<beachbuddah> hobgoblin:  I'd rather not so is therer a way to sort of automate the 'no kernel upgrade' selection in the update manager?
<hobgoblin> so lock it again like it was - though it might well be a different version now so would not cause whatever it was last time
<beachbuddah> :/
<beachbuddah> how often are the here Linux kernels updated anyway (very recent M$ user here)?
<hobgoblin> can't remember off the top of my head and my net is v e r y s l o w so I'm not going to look it up I'm afraid
<beachbuddah> okey dokey
<hobgoblin> once or twice I've updated kernels I think in maverick
<geekosopher> beachbuddah: I don't think there is a fixed schedule to kernel updates
<beachbuddah> so its not like patch tuesday or anything
<hobgoblin> nope
<hobgoblin> hi Cheri703
<Cheri703> hi
<holstein> i used to answer the grub config file question incorretly
<geekosopher> time for me to dream... good night all :)
<holstein> i think its something like 'keep your locally installed verion'
<holstein> i think thats what used to bork my system when i udpated kernels
<holstein> version*
<beachbuddah> I think it's this current update that messed me all up...I'll stick in hell with the devil I know
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> unless theres somthing you need in the new one, i wouldnt sweat it
<beachbuddah> lol - I'm too new to know what I need
<holstein> i used to set up vitual box installs
<holstein> and break them
<holstein> because you can save the state
<holstein> if your bored and want to try messing with kernel updates in a test environment ;)
<beachbuddah> I may explore that yet
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> I utterly borked a CF card, it seems :/
<kristian-aalborg> I can see it on ubuntu 9.4 but nowhere else
<kristian-aalborg> the 9.4 is cli only, I should mention
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> if you can see it, and mount it...
<holstein> you see it when you run
<holstein> fdisk -l
<kristian-aalborg> hi again, holstein
<kristian-aalborg> er du fra Slesvig?
<kristian-aalborg> one moment and I'll be where I can see it
<holstein> no, im in US
<holstein> is that what that was?
<kristian-aalborg> I put an iso on the card, but forgot to format it first
<kristian-aalborg> it was danish for are you from Slesvig... Schlesvig-Holstein is a part of Germany where many people speak some danish because it is close to the border
<holstein> thats what i was thinking :)
<holstein> nah, holstein is my last name
<holstein> SO someone in my family was from there i suppose
<kristian-aalborg> probably - you should see it if you get the chance, it is very nice
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: if its not showing up
<holstein> and you dont have anything important on it
<holstein> maybe just try wiping it again
<holstein> in gparted
<kristian-aalborg> can't run gparted
<holstein> and re-formatting
<holstein> well, however you partition
<kristian-aalborg> it shows up in fdisk -l
<holstein> AH
<holstein> can you mount it?
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<holstein> hmm so whats the issue?
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/Qjafsyn3
<kristian-aalborg> here's fdisk -l
<kristian-aalborg> it seems to be messed up... I can't read it from my desktop anymore
<kristian-aalborg> it's kind of essential for me to do that :/
<holstein> right
<holstein> have you tried any other box?
<holstein> or card in your desktop?
<holstein> what OS is on your desktop?
<kristian-aalborg> mint 9 gnome
<holstein> put it in there
<holstein> and run fdisk -l
<kristian-aalborg> I tried a bit of this and a bit of that ;)... but only 9.4 sees it
<holstein> well, more acurately, only mint 9 gnome *doesnt* see it
<holstein> if those are the only 2 test cases
<kristian-aalborg> nope... pclinuxOS and DSL fails too
<kristian-aalborg> and Ubuntu 10.10 livecd would not even start, ahem ;)
<holstein> well, thats another issue
<holstein> and supports the hardware problem im about to propose
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i would re-format it i suppose
<holstein> try a few more times to get a live CD to boot on something
<holstein> and go from there
<kristian-aalborg> did you see the output?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> /dev/sdb
<holstein> right
<kristian-aalborg> does it look ok?
<holstein> no
<holstein> doesnt look like it has any partitions
<holstein> you can partition it in gparted on the mint box
<kristian-aalborg> I formatted it with mkfs.vfat -I
<holstein> right
<kristian-aalborg> yes, but mint won't even see it
<holstein> im not too hip on the command line lingo for formatting
<holstein> i still use gparted mostly for that
<kristian-aalborg> it's one of the few things where I'm really helpless in CLI
<holstein> you dont see it in fdisk?
<kristian-aalborg> no - but dmesg | tail gives something
<holstein> those things go bad too
<holstein> cards
<kristian-aalborg> whoo!
<kristian-aalborg> I got some kind of hole through
<kristian-aalborg> I made a partition on it with parted... and now the card reader lights up on the desktop when it's in... still not visible in fdisk or anywhere else
<kristian-aalborg> I'll give it a reboot, I saw somewhere that that could be a solution
<holstein> if its mounting
<holstein> and reading and writing
<holstein> sounds like a win
<kristian-aalborg> it's not
<holstein> :/
<kristian-aalborg> well, it is on the laptop I'd say... but not on the desktop
<kristian-aalborg> I'd love to be able to put iso's on it, then boot it
<nit-wit> holstein: so whats your axe
<holstein> nit-wit: i play bass
<holstein> well, i play other things, but thats whay i get paid to play
<nit-wit> holstein: do you know ben wolfe
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i know a sax player up there though who works with him
<nit-wit> holstein: played with wynton marsalis
<holstein> i met the other guy...
<nit-wit> holstein: I play fret-less bass mainly a reed player, charnet moffet
<holstein> and the newer guy
<holstein> carlos something?
<holstein> plays in the big band still AFAIK
<holstein> i totally forget the other guys name
<nit-wit> holstein: always a nwew guy but both of those guys are great player ben teaches a Julliiard
<holstein> did a lot with eric reed
<nit-wit> holstein: cool
<holstein> maybe thats where my friend teaches
<holstein> hes on faculty somewhere with him
<nit-wit> holstein: hard for even some of the best in the world to make a steady living
<holstein> http://joelulloff.com/
<holstein> OH
<holstein> its rodney whitaker that hes on facutly with
<holstein> i get him and ben mixed up ;)
<holstein> anyways... fretless bass :)
<holstein> cool
<kristian-aalborg> hi again
<holstein> you still go out to the jams?
<kristian-aalborg> not really ;)
<nit-wit> holstein: rodney played with terrance so wynton makes sense
<holstein> they were both on some albums too
<holstein> rodney and ben
<kristian-aalborg> is nit-wit in Primus?
<holstein> i could barely tell them apart ;)
<nit-wit> holstein: no I have taken up other studies plan to get back via a midi set up
<kristian-aalborg> I feel like I missed something important during those few minutes...
<holstein> nit-wit: we got a cool community going on over at #opensourcemusicians :)
<holstein> if your interested
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: no that is a goood bass player I like flea better
<nit-wit> good
<holstein> im not a big MIDI guy
<holstein> but other are
<holstein> others*
<nit-wit> holstein: midi sax
<kristian-aalborg> I don't know if he's good but I'm pretty sure he uses the fretless bass a lot
<holstein> there was a girl with an EWI
<holstein> nice one
<holstein> we jammed in NINjam a couple times ;)
<holstein> when i had a server up
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: yes he does in a rather unusual manner brb
<kristian-aalborg> I think I
<kristian-aalborg> whoops... I think I'll have to try and fix this in parted, can someone walk me through perhaps?
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/x8wzyZNa - here's my new fdisk
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: so what is going on it is a boot problem
<kristian-aalborg> I can't read it anywhere but in 9.04
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: can you post this script run in paste bin. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: 9.04 was grub-legacy I believe
<kristian-aalborg> nit-wit: this is not boot-related, I think?
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: the guy from primus uses all hammer on and sliding around questionable intonation but still good
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: okay just trying to figure out the problem
<kristian-aalborg> I never dug them much... my fav bass player is Dee Dee Ramone or something ;)
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: Dee Dee has his place in history that is for sure
<nit-wit> may he RIP
<kristian-aalborg> he was a bit boring on record perhaps, but check the youtube vids of him live, he really laid something into it
<kristian-aalborg> may the Ramones all RIP and Tommy live long
<kristian-aalborg> I don't wish death to Marky and CJ, but they're not "real" members of that band to me
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: it's all music and art to me from duke ellington and before to mega death
<kristian-aalborg> sure... but they're not all true Ramones ;)
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: lol
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: so what is going on with your computer?
<kristian-aalborg> I may have found some kind of fix... one moment
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: cool
<kristian-aalborg> gparted was not as big as I assumed... great
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: so what are you trying to do actually
<kristian-aalborg> I messed up a CompactFlash card
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: a SDHC card
<kristian-aalborg> none of that fancy stuff, thank you ;)
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: is the flash card have a partition table set whats it look like in gparted
<stlsaint_mobile> sup sup
<kristian-aalborg> this is absurd... no matter what I do, only ubuntu 10.4 sees this card
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: there is a problem with mini cards I have found if safely removed and or rejected. I use the disc manager to unmount mine. Also when you wipe the partition you need to build a new partition table I have found to get it working
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: there was a code to help them work better I will look
<kristian-aalborg> in gparted now, reading the damn card
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: what do you see
<kristian-aalborg> I wiped it... then I chose new partition table
<kristian-aalborg> then a new ext2 which takes up the entire drive
<kristian-aalborg> (card)
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: wipe the card and under device create a partition table. You are familiar with the dropdown and creating types of partitions ext2 is not much help fat32 would be for data and ext4 for a install of most open source
<kristian-aalborg> nit-wit: I chose ext2 because it should be seen by any kind of linux
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: I would try a fat, the cards seems temperamental in being read it takes a bit of working with to find a working method. I have mine plugged in 16 gigs running Linuxmint10 as we speak as I type.
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: with my sdhc card the only way it will remount is if I unmount it with the disc manager on a running OS
<kristian-aalborg> once I have this card working it STAYS where it is
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg: so it seems to be only read by lucid is this correct
<nit-wit> read=seen
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> so this is weird
<kristian-aalborg> I opened slitaz livecd to see if I could see it - I appearantly can't but the sum of the hda's I see is more than what I have
<feros> hey hey :) Anyone that can help me here :)? Got some newbeginner issues in Ubuntu :)
<nit-wit> feros: what are the issues
<feros> *sniff sniff* Help :D? I cant get my microphone to work,
<feros> have tryed a headset aswell,
<feros> Get sound out, but not in,
<nit-wit> feros: what is the computer model and Ubuntu distro
<feros> and have tryed to open "gedit /etc/esound/esd.conf" but its blank
<feros> Ubuntu 11.04, HP Dv-7
<feros> dv-7 3010os I belive,
<nit-wit> feros: if your a new user that is not even released yet did you have this problem with any other distros
<nit-wit> feros: there is also a #ubuntu+1 channel for natty
<feros> oww, then its 10.10 or something :P The latest one. Installed it today,
<feros> tryed that, nobody answered >:
<feros> I bet my  cat is better than this than me XD
<nit-wit> feros: see post 7 this might help not sure. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581131
<feros> as said nab as this ^ ^ Trying but only get command not found so I'm doin' something very wrong :P
<feros> ups, wrong one. Gonna try #7 now
<nit-wit> feros: it just may be muted
<feros> have unmuted it, but gonna try after installing alsa mixer
<mazzry> will someone give me a command line work around to install the c++ visual runtimes or anything in winetricks?
<mazzry> or maybe some workaround for virtualbox since it would not run w
<mazzry> hatever i did
<mazzry> thankx
<feros> did not work :<
<kristian-aalborg> bbl, will open box
<mazzry> yeah it's trying to work but it trys to abort
<mazzry> wine: Call from 0x7b835102 to unimplemented function mscoree.dll.CorIsLatestSvc, aborting wine: Unimplemented function mscoree.dll.CorIsLatestSvc called at address 0x7b835102 (thread 0017), starting debugger... fixme:ntoskrnl:KeInitializeMutex stub: 0x5920c0, 0 wine: Call from 0x7b835102 to unimplemented function ntoskrnl.exe._allshl, aborting wine: Unimplemented function ntoskrnl.exe._allshl called at address 0x7b835102 (thre
<UndiFineD> mazzry, which version of wine is installed ?
<mazzry> wine 1.2.1
<mazzry> i've updated it and says it's the latest, there are so many bugs on meerkat
<mazzry> my menu likes to disappear
<mazzry> i 'm not sure if it's this distro or wine that's messin up
<UndiFineD> I have 1.3
<feros> nit-wit: found something on youtube I'm gonna try :P
<sogepp> what makes it different with #ubuntu ???
<udienz> sogepp: this is ubuntu-beginners team channel
<sogepp> ok
<udienz> sogepp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/
<udienz> but you can ask questions at here
<sogepp> ok
<sogepp> well, i have something with my ubuntu, it can't reboot or shutdown, and no error message either
<gstarx90> can it logout?
<sogepp> yup
<gstarx90> i usually get this problem, if you want to restart, open up a terminal and type in sudo reboot
<sogepp> it just stuck in black page when i order it to restart or shutdown
<sogepp> gstarx90 : i did, but not working
<sogepp> i had to use ctrl+alt+del
<gstarx90> alright
<udienz> ot press CTRL+ALT+F1..F7
<udienz> you got terminal
<sogepp> ok,
<sogepp> then...
<gstarx90> type in sudo shutdown -r now
<gstarx90> try that
<sogepp> i've tried that many times, trust me,
 * gstarx90 was thinking of reisub
<sogepp> i've been asking this question on some forums too, nothing works, hehe
<gstarx90> what happens if you type in the command
<gstarx90> 'sudo reboot'
<sogepp> it stuck on black page
<sogepp> nothing else
<sogepp> is there any ways to see my problem,
<gstarx90> hm
<gstarx90> well, i'm just here
<gstarx90> but all i can think of is holding down alt and printscreen, and type in reisub while both keys are held down
<sogepp> well, i can re-installing it , but i don't think it would solve the problem in the next future
<sogepp> and, what's that for, i mean the function ???
<gstarx90> http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<sogepp> is it means that ctrl+alt+del not save ???
 * gstarx90 shrugs, that's the suggestion
<sogepp> ew
<sogepp> so we need holding alt+SysRq while typing r.e.i.s.u.b ?? right?
<gstarx90> yes
<sogepp> seems troublesome for me, haha
<gstarx90> use your nose! xd
<gstarx90> literaly
<gstarx90> literally also
<sogepp> wkwkwkwk, nice
<gstarx90> it works?
<gstarx90> awesomenesssssssss
<sogepp> i haven't try it
<gstarx90> ok
<ibuclaw> sogepp, I miss ctrl+alt+backspace. :~)
<ibuclaw> then again, that's showing my age.
<sogepp> err, what's that suppose to mean ???
<ibuclaw> well...
<ibuclaw> in the good old days *gets pipe*
<ibuclaw> X would have it's infrequent crash of some sort.
<ibuclaw> like... once a month, maybe less frequent, maybe more... depending on whether or not you were using stable drivers installed 8-)
<sogepp> then why they makes it disable
<ibuclaw> in such circumstances, all was not lost, as you could just press a magic key combination and X would restart itself, and bring you back to the login screen as if nothing happened.
<tenach> I really do miss ctrl+alt+backspace too, ibuclaw
<tenach> :(
<ibuclaw> X got stable, things got deprecated, confused several noisy users.
<sogepp> and, how it's connected with my problem ??? ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> sogepp, not connected in the slightest.
<ibuclaw> I just saw REISUB with you name on it.
<sogepp> ow,  i see
<sogepp> ha ha
<ibuclaw> and then drifted off into a trip down memory lane
<sogepp> sigh, i got fustated with my 'reboot' problem
<ibuclaw> sogepp, if you ever forget the other, just recite the paraphrase:
<ibuclaw> Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring
<sogepp> well, i can re-installing it, but won't solve the problem
<sogepp> wkwkwk
<sogepp> but the problem is, my dpkg got 'interupted' message
<ibuclaw> dpkg got interrupted...
<ibuclaw> usually that's a fault on your half xD
<sogepp> E: dpkg was interupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem.
<ibuclaw> that message should also tell you to run 'dpkg-configure -a'
<sogepp> i did
<sogepp> see the result http://pastebin.com/LZvZg2Ea
<sogepp> and that's ain't solve my problem
<sogepp> can someone show me how to learn linux system ???
<sogepp> i need to know how it works, and maybe solve my own problem
<sogepp> brb...
<ibuclaw> http://forums.zend.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=8155#p27575
<ibuclaw> *pew*pew*pew*
<ibuclaw> bad package maintainers should learn to package software correctly :~)
<sogepp> thanks, i'll check on it , ibuclaw
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-16
<ibuclaw> sogepp, hint: you can debug shell scripts with 'bash -v'
<vader95> hi, does anybody know how to install an averatec touch screen on 10
<vader95> .10
<ibuclaw> (if you want to find the root cause of the problem)
<sogepp> i got this message
<sogepp> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://repos.zend.com server/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/repos.zend.com_zend-server_deb_dists_server_non-free_binary-i386_Packages)
<sogepp> how to fix it ??
<ibuclaw> sogepp, comment out the duplicate
<ibuclaw> sogepp, it's just a warning though.
<ibuclaw> errors are prefixed with E:
<sogepp> i see
<ibuclaw> sources are kept in /etc/apt/sources.list, or in any file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ibuclaw> can be edited with a text editor (using root privileges)
<ibuclaw> or via software sources app
<sogepp> done
<sogepp> so quiet
<tenach> ...too quiet.
<gstarx90> WHAT WAS THAT
<gstarx90> oops
<sogepp> yeall
<sogepp> let's talkin'
<sogepp> guys
<gstarx90> hi
<sogepp> hi
<gstarx90> hi.
<sogepp> hi..
<gstarx90> hi
<stephen__> Is this the right place for people that have absolutely no idea what they're doing?
<stephen__> Thanks, bubbaloo
<UndiFineD> stephen__, yes
<sogepp> hi too
<sogepp> ha ha
<bubbalooo> stephen__, no problem lots of veyr knowledgeable people on here at times
<bubbalooo> very
<sogepp> guys, have u tried another distro
<stephen__> So, after just switching from Windows, I had a terribly difficult time even getting into irc.
<UndiFineD> so .. what do you want to do ?
<bubbalooo> sogepp, name one I haven't
<stephen__> Well, I got everything set up, and I was wondering how to install .jar files.
<gstarx90> you don't, you just run them
<gstarx90> minecraft?
<gstarx90> :D
<stephen__> Actually, yeah.
<UndiFineD> stephen__, jar is java compiled, and need java runtime envronment
<sogepp> wohoho, nice bubbaloo
<UndiFineD> !jre
<ubot2> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sogepp> so, wich is lighter, opensuse or ubuntu,
<bubbalooo> sogepp, just a friendly little fun. ;)
<stephen__> Alright, you're talking repositories, and exclamation points, and that's past me.
<UndiFineD> hehehe
<bubbalooo> sogepp, I ran opensuse I think not sure about the difference do you have low ram or cpu
<stephen__> the repositories are where all of the applications and updates are held, right?
<gstarx90> yes
<UndiFineD> stephen__, ok, so you need a step by step then
<gstarx90> stephen__: open up the synaptic package manager in system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<gstarx90> search sun-java6, and then install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<sogepp> not exactly, it just my notebook seems getting hot too much when i use ubuntu,
<UndiFineD> gstarx90, I was thinking ubuntu software center
<stephen__> Alright.
<stephen__> It's open
<bubbalooo> sogepp, I just did a Vbox of archbang it is very light and really arch for dummies, I felt right at home.
<sogepp> i use toshiba l510 with core2duo , 2gb ram, and intel gma 4500 graphics card
<UndiFineD> stephen__, Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center , open it and type java
<gstarx90> alright, in the quick search, search sun-java6
<bubbalooo> sogepp, archbang has alive cd
<stephen__> install java6 runtime?
<sogepp> bubbaloo, is it possible to compile a proper driver for intell graphics card??
<gstarx90> install, sun-java6-bin sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-plugin
<UndiFineD> my first entry says : OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime
<bubbalooo> sogepp, I suspect that there are drivers availble from a ppa like xswat but doing it by compiling I just don't know. My cards work out of the box
<UndiFineD> any jre  will do most of the time
<gstarx90> that's why said said synaptic UndiFineD ;)
<UndiFineD> anyway, check it, press install or apply and it gets installed
<stephen__> Alright, I'm a quarter the way there.  Do you know the best place to go to teach the basic commands?
<gstarx90> stephen__: sudo apt-get install <packagename> to install a package
<stephen__> Whenever I ask my friend about how to do anything, he's always telling me "-sudo" and such in terminal, and I'm at a complete loss.  I tried looking different things up, and they're all just confusing as mess.
<UndiFineD> stephen__, we have a mentor programme where people willing can teach you almost anything
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<gstarx90> stephen__: well sudo is an elevation of privileges to do something
<stephen__> gotcha
<stephen__> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stephen__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gstarx90> stephen__: you need to close synaptic
<stephen__> And then the java file stopped installing.
<gstarx90> wat?
<gstarx90> no
<stephen__> I was installing it in the Ubuntu Software Center, and then I tried running the terminal with the "sudo" commands.
<stephen__> It ended the ubuntu software center.  I re-opened it, and now it's done installing.
<gstarx90> alright, try running minecraft now, you might need to set it as executable, right click the file, properties
<gstarx90> permissions, click set program as executable
<gstarx90> and then close that and then right click it again, click open with java
<stephen__> Bahaha. You guys are awesome.
<stephen__> Alright
<stephen__> I'll check out the beginner's team
<gstarx90> stephen__: install graphics card drivers and disable compiz for better speeds
<aveilleux> gstarx90, stephen__: Minecraft's executable is a Java program, but it's not run as an executable. It doesn't need execute permissions to run, since you're actually opening the file in the Java interpreter (which is an exectuable).
<stephen__> I'm running a laptop with an integrated graphics card, idk if that makes any difference.
<UndiFineD> hardly stephen__
<UndiFineD> most graphics cards can do stuff for compiz today
<stephen__> So I still need to install the integrated card's drivers?
<stephen__> And you want me to end the compiz process?
<aveilleux> gstarx90, stephen__: From a command line, you'd want to put the -jar flag (ie. java -jar minecraft.jar), since Java doesn't automagically detect whether or not it's a jar
<UndiFineD> gstarx90, I doubt if disabling compiz is what every user wants
<stephen__> that's what i just did
<gstarx90> it improves some speeds in my experience
<UndiFineD> gstarx90, natty, our next release depends on it
<aveilleux> UndiFineD: Much to my chagrin
<UndiFineD> aveilleux, I can imagine that
<stephen__> how do i start up compiz again?
<gstarx90> odear, so if it's disabled....
<stephen__> It's not disabled, I just ended the process.
<gstarx90> stephen__: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<aveilleux> stephen__: In command line, you can run compiz --replace & #YOU MUST INCLUDE THE AMPERSAND
<UndiFineD> stephen__, system -> preferences -> appearance
<aveilleux> stephen__: Otherwise, what the others have said
<gstarx90> thecapsaresrsbro
<UndiFineD> :) aveilleux
<stephen__> I can't get to visual effects, after I ended compiz, it just threw everything off on my computer..
<stephen__> I think I'm going to restart.
<UndiFineD> no need
<gstarx90> wat
<gstarx90> not bubbalooo too
<gstarx90> ;-;
<UndiFineD> nit-wit,
<nit-wit> UndiFineD, yes
<UndiFineD> can i pm ?
<nit-wit> yes
<gstarx90> hi stephen, welcome back
<Guest53741> Thanks! I guess that was a lesson well learned. ;)
<nit-wit> do I do something to accept or access this a bit IRC, not so savvy
<UndiFineD> Guest53741, is stephen ?
<Guest53741> If you don't know what it is, don't end it. ?
<UndiFineD> <gstarx90> stephen__: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<UndiFineD> <aveilleux> stephen__: In command line, you can run compiz --replace & #YOU MUST INCLUDE THE AMPERSAND
<sogepp> anyone know channel for puppy linux ???
<Guest53741> Okay, cool. And, yeah, Stephen__
<Guest53741> Aw, dang. I didn't save my minecraft levels. xP
<gstarx90> minecraft saves are stored inside your computer
<gstarx90> that is what i don't like about the game :[
<Guest53741> Thanks a ton, you guys.  You made sense of non-sense.
<Guest53741> I'll probably be back eventually. ;)
<FredFlinstone> i need help with making my new ubuntu machine visible on my windows lan
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> FredFlinstone: define 'visible'
<holstein> and 'windows LAN'
<holstein> and we'll go from there
<holstein> you want to share files?
<UndiFineD> FredFlinstone, you need samba for that
<holstein> !samba
<ubot2> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<UndiFineD> nit-wit, is your irc working correctly now ?
<nit-wit> I'm recoginzied but locked out of the ##windows I need to login
<nit-wit> might have been banned who knows lol
<UndiFineD> nit-wit, no you have not been banned
<FredFlinstone> yeah i want to have my windows boxes shares mounted in ubuntu, and vice versa
<FredFlinstone> just installed samba http://www.prash-babu.com/2008/05/how-to-setup-samba-in-linux.html
<FredFlinstone> or i am trying
<FredFlinstone> up to here i was ok, this failed = Step 8: Now type sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart to restart samba
<FredFlinstone> how do i restart samba?
<holstein> you can always logout and back in
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648661
<FredFlinstone> thAt will kill everything tho right?
<holstein> the logout?
<holstein> it will log you out
<holstein> but that link has sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<holstein> in it
<FredFlinstone> Try System->Administration->Services ? i don't have that
<holstein> right
<holstein> that would be for an older verion of ubuntu
<holstein> BUT sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<holstein> should work
<FredFlinstone> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<FredFlinstone> rebooting , brb
<holstein> FredFlinstone: try googling the exact ubuntu verion you have
<holstein> and restart samba
<holstein> i havent used samba in a few verions
<holstein> hey
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-installation
<holstein> sudo restart smbd
<holstein> from
<holstein> !samba
<ubot2> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<holstein> ^^ that would be for 10.04
<holstein> i bet it works in 10.10 though
<FredFlinstone> rebooting , brb
<FredFlinstone> ok i can see the machine from an xp, but i don't see any shares i did auto config in ntfs config for the 4 partitions across 3 drives, first frive has two shares
<FredFlinstone> what is autoconfig?
<FredFlinstone> did i screw up?
<holstein> FredFlinstone: congrats :)
<holstein> you got a good start on it
<FredFlinstone> :)
<holstein> SO, you can see the share you made in ubuntu on XP?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> you can see the box in general showing up
<FredFlinstone> no, i can see the ubuntu machine with only one thing in the list, printers and faxes
<holstein> let me look around
<holstein> there was a package i used
<holstein> a GUI
<holstein> might be gone now
<holstein> this was 9.04 i think...
<FredFlinstone> terminal is ok, long as i know what to do :)
<holstein> yeah, i wont remember any of that though
<FredFlinstone> i have set up my credentials file and user and enabled it and that from that webpage
<holstein> i remember working on permissions for a while
<holstein> let my look at gadmin-samba
<holstein> the package i used is not there anymore
<holstein> i remember having decent luck with pyneighborhood
<holstein> but that was going the other way
<FredFlinstone> path = /media/drive public = yes writable = yes  create mask = 0777  directory mask = 0777  force user = nobody  force group = nogroup
<FredFlinstone> this is my next thing and looks wrong'
<holstein> gadmin-samba is looking a lot like the tool i used
<holstein> BUT i had a book at the time
<FredFlinstone> i think public = no and user = myonlyuser ?
<holstein> that i loaned out
<holstein> the book helped me
<holstein> and i wish i could recall :/
<holstein> FredFlinstone: make a little noise though, im sure some samba guru will be along :)
<FredFlinstone> i can try the samba channel
<FredFlinstone> well maybe someone will come around in one of the channels
<FredFlinstone> #samba seems dead
<holstein> FredFlinstone: you got a loco channel?
<holstein> a local ubuntu team channel..
<FredFlinstone> i doubt it
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<FredFlinstone> path = /media/drive
<FredFlinstone> it wants ? sda or something?
<FredFlinstone> how do i determine this?
<FredFlinstone> the drive is called backups to the windows part of things
<FredFlinstone> path = /media/backups ?
<FredFlinstone> thAT cant be right
<holstein> path should do it
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<FredFlinstone> path = /media/ ...
<FredFlinstone> ok
<holstein> FredFlinstone: OH
<holstein> you want to share a whole drive?
<holstein> you might have to mount it to a directory
<holstein> and share that path via samba
<FredFlinstone> i want to mount all three drives
<holstein> not sure, i didnt try that
<FredFlinstone> share
<holstein> i did a printer
<holstein> and a couple folers
<holstein> folders*
<holstein> no reason why you can mount them /where/ever
<holstein> and share /where/ever
<nit-wit> hajour, thaks for your help
<nit-wit> thanks
<nit-wit> holstein, I lost the open source music channel
<holstein> OH
<holstein> nit-wit: #opensourcemusicians :)
<hajour> your welcome nitwit
<nit-wit> hajour, I'm going to sihn off but i will be back I sure
<nit-wit> sign
<hajour> ok nit-wit :)
<hajour> sleep wel nit-wit
<nit-wit> hajour, :)
<FredFlinstone> sorry holstein  i had to answer the door
<FredFlinstone> i'll check that music channel out myself, sometime
<holstein> FredFlinstone: please do :)
<FredFlinstone> sdb1 , ntfs,  about 1tb is one
<FredFlinstone> path = /media/sdb1
<FredFlinstone> public = yes, i say no?
<holstein> depends i guess
<FredFlinstone> in smb.conf thAT is
<holstein> if i just had 2 boxes on the network
<holstein> and a firewall
<FredFlinstone> i only have one username and pass for all machines
<holstein> and it was a desktop machine
<holstein> i might do public
<holstein> FredFlinstone: shoule be fine then with the user/pass scenario
<holstein> *in theory
<holstein> FredFlinstone: you can always test public
<holstein> and go back afterward
<holstein> and lock it down
<FredFlinstone> ok,. also my nvidia settings will not stay even tho i save it
<FredFlinstone> 1280 goes down to 1024  every boot
<holstein> FredFlinstone: on mine
<holstein> i made a custom xorg.conf finally
<holstein> 10.04 box
<holstein> 64bit
<holstein> i forget the hardware
<holstein> some integrated nvidia GPU
<holstein> i cheated ;)
<holstein> i booted a knoppix disc
<FredFlinstone> i have a msi n210 md512h
<holstein> and the desktop looked right
<holstein> SO i grabbed the xorg.conf from there
<holstein> messed with it a bit
<holstein> and put it in buntu
<FredFlinstone> hmm
<FredFlinstone> and ..
<FredFlinstone> ** (gksudo:2136): WARNING **: Invalid borders specified for theme pixmap:
<FredFlinstone>         /home/fred/.themes/Cillop-Midnite/gtk-2.0/null.png,
<FredFlinstone> how to fix that?
<gstarx90> that depends on the gtk theme
<holstein> yeah, id probably bail on the theme
<FredFlinstone> ok, so for the share  (which may work now) where are my services? i need to either reboot or restart samba
<FredFlinstone> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<holstein> try sudo restart smbd
<FredFlinstone> it is true - file is not there
<FredFlinstone> ok
<FredFlinstone> worked, i think
<FredFlinstone> smbd start/running, process 2192
<FredFlinstone> NOW can see the share but cannot access, does not give login prompt
<UndiFineD> samba needs a windows machine user i think
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i would think you'll get a prompt
<holstein> i think you just set up the users and it 'works'
<holstein> maybe not....
<UndiFineD> so whatever username is used on windows can be made available on samba
<FredFlinstone> from a xp user with creds and without , same result
<FredFlinstone> i tried from one of my boxes, and a friends
<FredFlinstone> mine should have worked at least?
<FredFlinstone> gotta be permissions
<zkriesse> starcraftman: ZERGLINGS!
<MrAnthrope> Someone have a sec to explain what "Connector" means in Sound Preferences under the Input tab. Trying to get my mic to work and there are like 10 connectors and I have no idea which one I need to be using.
<holstein> MrAnthrope: internal mic?
<holstein> or a mic you plug in?
<MrAnthrope> a mic you plug in through a 3.5mm jack
<holstein> MrAnthrope: where do you see 'connector' ?
<MrAnthrope> I get some kind of feedback noise on some of them.
<Mohan_chml> MrAnthrope, Microphone1/line-in
<holstein> could be something specific to your hardware
<MrAnthrope> In the Sound Preferences settings. Input tab.
<MrAnthrope> input volume. Input level. Connector.
<holstein> i have 'internal audio analog stereo'
<holstein> hmmm
<MrAnthrope> analog microphone / input 1 / microphone 1
<holstein> MrAnthrope: is this 10.10 ?
<MrAnthrope> analog microphone / input 2 / microphone 1
<MrAnthrope> 10.04
<holstein> cool
<holstein> thats me too
<MrAnthrope> analog microphone / input 1 / microphone 2
<MrAnthrope> analog microphone / input 2 / microphone 2
<holstein> those labels dont have to be correct
<MrAnthrope> analog line-in / input 1
<holstein> from what i find
<holstein> i usually just do a little trial and error
<holstein> and see if i can find what i need
<holstein> look at
<holstein> alsamixer
<MrAnthrope> some of them back bad noises. But it's not feedback because my mic isn't working.
<holstein> in a terminal
<MrAnthrope> make bad noises*
<MrAnthrope> Yeah I was looking at that.
<holstein> hit F4
<MrAnthrope> I don't have a volume bar over my mic in alsamixer.
<MrAnthrope> That means it's not there, right?
<holstein> and you'll see the 'capture devices'
<holstein> MrAnthrope: not necessarily
<holstein> it could just not have volume control
<holstein> all the hardware is so different
<holstein> MrAnthrope: this is a desktop?
<MrAnthrope> yes
<holstein> what card?
<MrAnthrope> onboard.
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MrAnthrope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544270/
<holstein> yeah, VIA can be a pain
<MrAnthrope> oi
<holstein> i have one that dies when you open sound preferences ;)
<MrAnthrope> Yeah!
<holstein> i mean, the good news is
<MrAnthrope> See I thought it was working.
<MrAnthrope> And then I thought I was crazy.
<holstein> if you want to do anything with a mic
<holstein> you should get an external interface anyways
<MrAnthrope> awha?
<holstein> that being said, we should be able to sort you out
<holstein> do you have a mixer at all?
<MrAnthrope> For strawberry daquiris.
<holstein> hehe
<MrAnthrope> I'm not sure?
<holstein> MrAnthrope: what is your need for a mic?
<holstein> podcasting?
<MrAnthrope> Teamspeak.
<holstein> AH
<holstein> lest try and use your card then...
<holstein> give me
<holstein> aplay -l
<MrAnthrope> I may have a spare audio card around here...
<holstein> and
<MrAnthrope> I have no idea what it is.
<holstein> arecord -l
<holstein> MrAnthrope: that might be the path of least resistance
<holstein> disable the VIA card in the bios
<holstein> and use another one
<MrAnthrope> in bios... hmm...
<holstein> and keep checking back every release or so
<holstein> the kernel team seems to be on it
<MrAnthrope> How do I get to my bios in Linux?
<holstein> its just the info VIA is sharing
<holstein> MrAnthrope: you have to do that when the machine boots up
<MrAnthrope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544272/
<holstein> usually F10 or escape or something like that
<MrAnthrope> Ok so it's the same as in Windows.
<MrAnthrope> Sorry I'm retarded :)
<MrAnthrope> Let me dig around and see if I can find that card and see what brand it is.
<holstein> MrAnthrope: nah
<MrAnthrope> ...afk
<holstein> no worries :)
<MrAnthrope> ok found the card. Now to see if I have any extra PCI slots...
<holstein> MrAnthrope: how did it go?
<holstein> i was going to say, you might want to rule out the software
<holstein> maybe install skype
<holstein> skype has that call testing thing
<holstein> where it records you and you can hear it
<MrAnthrope> Well I put the audio card in but there was no place to disable onboard audio in bios.
<MrAnthrope> And now neither are working.
<holstein> OR just record you mic with gnomre recorder or whatever it is
<MrAnthrope> Sound Preferences doesn't list my hardware.
<MrAnthrope> And lspci doesn't list multimedia audio junk anymore.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> yeah, you probably would want to be able to disable the VIA one
<MrAnthrope> I saw video settings and junk. No audio. it's a very very old motherboard.
<holstein> yeah, sometimes they dont have the option
<MrAnthrope> i guess I will turn my computer off again and take out the audio card and hope my audio magically comes back lol.
<holstein> MrAnthrope: there are a couple more tricks
<holstein> on the VIA chip
<MrAnthrope> ok
<holstein> updating alsa
<MrAnthrope> brb.
<holstein> :)
<MrAnthrope> omg. It's totally working.
<MrAnthrope> All I had to do was threaten it with using another audio card.
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> MrAnthrope: cool
<MrAnthrope> Thanks for your help :)
<MrAnthrope> I wonder what I did.
<holstein> sure, anytime, not sure i actually did anything, but its working :)
<MrAnthrope> lol moral support?
<holstein> hehe
<MrAnthrope> Sometimes I just need a partner in crime and I can figure out this linux stuff.
<holstein> i hear you
<MrAnthrope> And other times stuff just magically starts working.
<holstein> this seems to be a good channel for that too
<MrAnthrope> lol
<MrAnthrope> It's a little too quiet in here but it's good for people who need in-depth help so they don't get lost in the wall of text that is #Ubuntu.
<head_victim> Oooohhhh shiny +v
<tenach> hello head_victim
<head_victim> Gday tekoholic
<head_victim> tenach*
<head_victim> Silly tab
<tenach> head_victim, it's tab fail day, I swear. I keep doing so too
<tenach> hello st33med
<st33med> Hi tenach :)
<head_victim> Alright, well the storm has passed over (http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR663.loop.shtml) so I should head back to bed, work again tonight.
<FredFlinstone> anyone i got a timeout trying to share - //ASUS1/MEDIA	/media/MEDIA	cifs	credentials=/home/fred/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777	0	0
<FredFlinstone> that is suposed to work
<FredFlinstone> it donmt
<FredFlinstone> it don't
<FredFlinstone> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<FredFlinstone> HELP!
<FredFlinstone> i was under the section "Mount password protected network folders"
<holstein> did they mount without the passwords?
<MrAnthrope> The upload/download speeds listed in the system monitor... is that just for my computer, or is that for my whole network?
<holstein> MrAnthrope: depends
<holstein> is it the only computer on your network?
<MrAnthrope> no
<holstein> it'll just be that box
<MrAnthrope> My computer has just randomly started uploading at 50KiB/s
<MrAnthrope> And I have no idea what it's uploading.
<MrAnthrope> XChat says I'm lagging by 10 seconds.
<holstein> update manger?
<holstein> something in the background like that, maybe
<MrAnthrope> Pretty sure I have that set for like 3am.
<holstein> well, you got a firewall?
<holstein> and your not running as root?
<MrAnthrope> ... I killed the update notifier and it seems to have stopped.
<FredFlinstone> i give up
<holstein> FredFlinstone: maybe try opening everything up
<holstein> the samba shares
<MrAnthrope> Why on earth would it be uploading at that speed? I didn't even know my internet connection could upload that quickly.
<holstein> see if you can get it running the way you want
<holstein> unsecure
<holstein> and then lock it down
<FredFlinstone> holstein, do not know what you mean :)
<FredFlinstone> ok first, i have the shares working from ubuntu
<holstein> FredFlinstone: totally, i gave up on samba plenty of times
<FredFlinstone> now i need them working to it
<holstein> that last time i was talking about setting it up
<holstein> everything was working fine
<holstein> and it wasnt that bad
<holstein> that was for someone else
<holstein> and i had already wiped all my windows boxes
<holstein> FredFlinstone: if you have a spare box
<FredFlinstone> WELL MAYBE TOMORROW, I HAVE HAD IT FOR NOW, THANKS FOR YOUR HELP
<FredFlinstone> oops
<holstein> i found freeNAS to be a kind of learning experience
<FredFlinstone> spare box for what?
<FredFlinstone> i have some yes
<holstein> for a freeNAS box
<holstein> doesnt have to be much
<holstein> has a nice web GUI
<holstein> and you can run FTP ssh samba
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> get in from buntu and windows easily
<FredFlinstone> i have been into dos , windows, novell,  since 1982, but linux since 2008 and only when i can find time
<holstein> cool
<holstein> you'll get it then
<FredFlinstone> i am SO fed up with microshaft it's unreal, used to be a dealer for them, i want to eventually help spread ubuntu around
<holstein> hehe
<FredFlinstone> windoww is STILL no good, win 7 is vista #2 (crap #2)
<holstein> works for some i suppose
<holstein> im much happier not having windows running here anymore
<FredFlinstone> well as a win support person i have too many people with problems on new machines to be ok with win7
<holstein> FredFlinstone: you need to share a lot of data?
<holstein> via samba?
<holstein> dropbox works great
<holstein> if you dont have it...
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu/dropbox
<FredFlinstone> i now do av scans and such from win under vmware in ubuntu here
<FredFlinstone> i have about 6tb online
<holstein> yeah... dropbox wont do that...
<holstein> i just had a couple GB i really wanted to sync
<holstein> and some music that i used a server for
<FredFlinstone> i have a small in-my-house repair shop, i also hold client backups
<holstein> http://sockso.pu-gh.com/
<holstein> FredFlinstone: yeah, you dont want to play around with that
<holstein> client backups..
<FredFlinstone> yeah i am just a backup of a backup for them - no contracts , just im a nice guy :)
<FredFlinstone> still dont wanna lose any
<FredFlinstone> want to do a resize and very nervous on a full 1.5tb ntfs, have you used gparted for somthing like that?
<holstein> yeah, but i would do backups
<holstein> i just did a couple resizes today
<FredFlinstone> understood, did you need the backups? :)
<holstein> challenging when you have that much data
<holstein> FredFlinstone: i would
<holstein> i mean, in theory, no
<holstein> but anything could happen
<FredFlinstone> i am gonna move half off first, no room to move it all
<holstein> i usually hang on to backups for a certain amount of time
<holstein> couple months or a year
<holstein> and i tell the folks that
<Hau5Mau5> hi everyone
<tenach> hi Hau5Mau5
<broke_dwn> hello
<Mohan_chml> Hello broke_dwn
<broke_dwn> could i get a bit of help...for a minute?
<broke_dwn> please
<Mohan_chml> Shoot
<broke_dwn> i can't take myself out of the audio group
<broke_dwn> the buttons don't work in the user and groups menu
<broke_dwn> hello?
<Mohan_chml> ah! at the panel?
<broke_dwn> yeah
<Mohan_chml> have you upgraded the machine recently?
<Mohan_chml> or did any changes?
<Mohan_chml> and it works fine with the main account?
<broke_dwn> yeah...
<broke_dwn> i had no sound before that though
<broke_dwn> but never tried removing myself
<Mohan_chml> button works good in any one account?
<broke_dwn> no
<broke_dwn> not in the panel
<broke_dwn> in the user and groups MENU
<broke_dwn> i can't make changes
<Mohan_chml> you mean system->administration->users and groups
<Mohan_chml> and you want to disable audio for some users?
<Mohan_chml> aww buttons in it
<Mohan_chml> give me a minute to look for it
<tenach> broke_dwn, I just replied to your thread;
<tenach> broke_dwn, when you are logged in, you are put into the audio group so that you can hear sounds
<tenach> You are taken out of it when you're not logged in.
<broke_dwn> what thread...
<broke_dwn> jk
<broke_dwn> thanks
<tenach> broke_dwn, so I don't think you need to take yourself out of it unless you are having problems - but even then, I don't think you should really have to do so.
<broke_dwn> ...i have no sound regardless
<tenach> broke_dwn, then taking yourself out of audio won't fix that.
<broke_dwn> ok
<broke_dwn> my soundcard is installed properly
<broke_dwn> i know that
<tenach> What sound card do you have?
<broke_dwn> i thought it was broke
<Mohan_chml> tenach, thread please
<broke_dwn> but the bios sees it
<broke_dwn> and the mic makes sounds
<tenach> Mohan_chml, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10244408
<broke_dwn> but Gnome Alsa doesn't see it
<broke_dwn> ....
<tenach> broke_dwn, is the sound umuted in System -> Preferences -> Sound?
<tenach> broke_dwn, what does it say under the 'hardware' tab on that screen?
<broke_dwn> no
<broke_dwn> no hardware appears
<broke_dwn> but i'll double check
<tenach> broke_dwn, okay.
<broke_dwn> nope
<broke_dwn> not muted
<tenach> broke_dwn, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<tenach> 10.10 ?
<broke_dwn> my sound worked perfectly for a while
<broke_dwn> yes
<tenach> 32bit?
<broke_dwn> 10.10
<broke_dwn> yes
<broke_dwn> i think
<tenach> ok
<Mohan_chml> broke_dwn, please pastebin the result in typing 'lspci' in terminal
<broke_dwn> my laptop is old
<Mohan_chml> !pastebin | broke_dwn
<ubot2> broke_dwn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tenach> Mohan_chml, I would sudo lshw -c sound
<tenach> Mohan_chml, er, either works.
<Mohan_chml> tenach, so what about trying bringing the access to root account and checking?
<Mohan_chml> tenach, (:
<hajour> hai Axlin
<Axlin> hello
<broke_dwn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544337/
<tenach> hmm. it's not showing a sound card Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> :|
<broke_dwn> wow...
<broke_dwn> i know its installed the bios says so
<Mohan_chml> broke_dwn, goto system-> administration -> hardware drivers
<tenach> broke_dwn, I understand. SOmetimes Ubuntu doesn't see things right away.
<broke_dwn> it atttached to the motherboard
<broke_dwn> ...yes ok
<JoeMaverickSett> broke_dwn: additional drivers
<hajour> Axlin,  need some help to ithink
<Mohan_chml> JoeMaverickSett, :P I am at Lucid
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: upgrade!! XD
<Mohan_chml> Nope
<JoeMaverickSett> :|
<tenach> broke_dwn, could you pastebin the results of
<tenach> sudo lshw -c sound
<hajour> uhm anyone can 1 of you help Axlin ?
<tenach> Axlin, what'cha need help with?
<hajour> great thanks:)
<Axlin> hm? i didn't need help with anything
<tenach> hajour, no problem.
<Axlin> you may be mistaking me for somebody else. thanks though
<tenach> Axlin, Okay. :D
<hajour> a ok thought so sorry then
<tenach> Nice to see you here in any case! :)
<Axlin> no worries :)
<Axlin> haha thanks
<hajour> often come s a new one here dont say nothing but need help so ...
<broke_dwn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544344/
<broke_dwn> ...
<tenach> broke_dwn, sorry, should be sudo lshw -c sound
<broke_dwn> nothing...it disapeared
<tenach> Hm. okay.
<broke_dwn> ...seriously
<Mohan_chml> broke_dwn, okay
<tenach> Mohan_chml, can you take over? I'm going to do some research.
<Mohan_chml> it is not identifying your driver
<Mohan_chml> tenach, will give a try :)
<broke_dwn> there are no proprietary drivers on this system
<Mohan_chml> broke_dwn, goto system-> administration -> additional drivers
<Mohan_chml> ah!
<broke_dwn> say the menu of hardware drivers
<broke_dwn> i cant go there
<broke_dwn> i went sudo
<broke_dwn> i dont have that menu
<JoeMaverickSett> broke_dwn: on your gnome-panel, System tab?
<broke_dwn> im in openbox
<broke_dwn> the menu is not paneled
<broke_dwn> ...no luck
<JoeMaverickSett> broke_dwn: try jockey-gtk from the terminal
<broke_dwn> i'd have to log out and log back in...
<broke_dwn> which would be most inconvienient
<broke_dwn> how?
<broke_dwn> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<broke_dwn> it says
<broke_dwn> ...
<JoeMaverickSett> broke_dwn: could you try the command: jockey-gtk from the terminal?
<broke_dwn> i did
<broke_dwn> thats what came up
<JoeMaverickSett> :O
<broke_dwn> what!
<broke_dwn> ....yse u
<Mohan_chml> broke_dwn, your hardware is not detectd
<broke_dwn> so?
<tenach> broke_dwn, is it integrated into your motherboard or a separate card?
<broke_dwn> ...is that bad
<broke_dwn> like explode in your face bad?
<broke_dwn> ...
<tenach> Nope.
<broke_dwn> ahh...damn
<tenach> Is it integrated or a separate card?
<broke_dwn> integrated
<tenach> okay.
<Mohan_chml> broke_dwn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Mohan_chml> may be that will help you
<broke_dwn> i went there
<broke_dwn> doesnt woprk
<broke_dwn> i'll re check
<Mohan_chml> ah!
<Mohan_chml> okies
<Mohan_chml> tenach, then re-install kernel?
<tenach> hang on :)
<Mohan_chml> (:
<broke_dwn> what
<broke_dwn> that would take hours on end...
<tenach> broke_dwn, no it wouldn't.  The kernel is a relatively small piece of Ubuntu.
<broke_dwn> oh
<broke_dwn> :P
<broke_dwn> ok
<broke_dwn> what do i do?
<Mohan_chml> broke_dwn, check whether the link I provided helps
<tenach> Mohan_chml, I don't think it will because Ubuntu doesn't know there's a sound card.
<Mohan_chml> awwh!
<broke_dwn> ...so?
<broke_dwn> ...damn
<broke_dwn> just suffer?
<tenach> broke_dwn, desktop or laptop?
<broke_dwn> laptop
<tenach> What brand and model is it?
<broke_dwn> dell latitude c610
<broke_dwn> ....
<broke_dwn> hello?
<Mohan_chml> I have no arrows to shoot except a re-install or may be try Lucid if it again fails
 * tenach is still looking around
<broke_dwn> i don't have a cd drive anymore
<broke_dwn> :)
<broke_dwn> this sucks big time
<broke_dwn> windows might suck, but at least i can hear people tell me
<broke_dwn> my laptop is old
<broke_dwn> *
<tenach> Okay so
<tenach> your laptop has an ac97 soundcard in it, and there's a bug in 10.10 - checking to see if it was solved.
<Mohan_chml> broke_dwn, try remaining patient =]
<broke_dwn> i am
<broke_dwn> im just trying to humor you
<broke_dwn> ...thank for the help
<broke_dwn> its finals week
<broke_dwn> i'm still here
<broke_dwn> obviously
<Mohan_chml> broke_dwn, try putting a Live USB of 10.10 and check whether the sound works
<Mohan_chml> there is no sound issue in that card recently
<Mohan_chml> we are still checking it
<broke_dwn> cant...boot from usb
<Mohan_chml> why?
<broke_dwn> i cant boot from usb
<Mohan_chml> why?
<broke_dwn> old computer...i've tried
<Mohan_chml> what happened when you tried?
<broke_dwn> ...nothing
<Mohan_chml> you pressed f12 and set the boot option?
<broke_dwn> i dont remeber, nor have a usb to try again
<Mohan_chml> or in the BIOS options?
<tenach> broke_dwn, sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base
<broke_dwn> ...i cant updta my bios without floppy
<broke_dwn> tenach, ok
<tenach> That's the last thing I can think of. Wish I could be of more help.
<broke_dwn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544351/
<broke_dwn> did it work?
<broke_dwn> ....
<Mohan_chml> No
<broke_dwn> lolz, plenty lolz
<broke_dwn> thtas linux for you
<Mohan_chml> broke_dwn, we cant say any other options except a reinstall
<broke_dwn> hes become aware
<broke_dwn> ...there are other option...
<broke_dwn> oh well
<broke_dwn> theres a bug
<broke_dwn> why would i reinstall
<Mohan_chml> if there is something you have done on the back unknowingly, then, a Live CD or USB can check
<Mohan_chml> maybe you played with the dispatcher
<broke_dwn> how would i do that
<broke_dwn> i did prank call 911 before
<broke_dwn> thats about it..
<broke_dwn> any help?
<hajour> hai broke_dwn
<broke_dwn> hi
<hajour> i think there away a moment.
<Mohan_chml> when you had your audio worked and is not working now, then you did something unknowingly on the back
<broke_dwn> how
<broke_dwn> update?
<hajour> a there you are
<Mohan_chml> you had your audio work, when you installed right?
<hajour> ok by :)
<broke_dwn> ...maybe
<broke_dwn> i had sound after that
<broke_dwn> i think
<broke_dwn> yeas
<broke_dwn> yes
<Mohan_chml> broke_dwn, try restarting and get into the older kernel versions
<broke_dwn> ok
<broke_down> it says i have to load kernel first...
<Mohan_chml> you changed something recently?
<Mohan_chml> or deleted some entries?
<hajour> hai timo
<Timo_> hey hajour
<hajour> close to purmerend the beemster
<hajour> do you need help?
<broke_down> no
<broke_down> i dont think i did
<broke_down> i shut down and logged back in
<broke_down> it was broke_dwn
<Mohan_chml> when it says that you have to load kernels first, I think it is missing the kernel
<broke_down> oh...
<Mohan_chml> if you can get into recovery mode, then try setting password for root and give a try
<broke_down> how?
<Mohan_chml> broke_down, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<broke_down> to set password?
<Mohan_chml> yeah you have to set password and then have to login into root
<broke_down> i know my root password...
<Mohan_chml> broke_down, tried logging intot hat account?
<broke_down> no
<broke_down> how
<Mohan_chml> login name root and password you have
<broke_down> but root is not an option
<broke_down> ...
<Mohan_chml> then you have to enable root account from the recovery mode
<broke_down> its late
<broke_down> i'll try again...
<broke_down> how
<Mohan_chml> broke_down, the only way I know is checking with Live CD or USB
<broke_down> good night
<ibuclaw> sudo slap wrists
<Mohan_chml> ibuclaw, you want my super user to do that? :D JK
 * Mohan_chml slaps himself
<nishi> hi
<Mohan_chml> Hello
<nishi> need help with the Ubuntu 10.10
<nishi> top and bottom panels are not getting displayed
<bioterror> alt+f2 gnome-panel
<bioterror> or something like that
<bioterror> should show them
<nishi> got that \
<nishi> showing the error in ~/.xsession-errors
<bioterror> !pastebin | nishi
<ubot2> nishi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> could you pastebin it to use
<nishi> its on my desktop which i cannot take snpshot of
<nishi> if you want i can assist you with specific error
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and say: sudo killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel
<bioterror> you can open terminal with alt+f2
<nishi> already on the terminal now by pressing the alt+f2
<nishi> now what needs be done
<bioterror> Thu13:04 <+bioterror> and say: sudo killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel
<nishi> done that
<bioterror> did you get panels back+
<bioterror> ?
<nishi> error is prompted after issuing the command yu mentioned:
<bioterror> what kind of error
<nishi> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<bioterror> w00t
<nishi> thats the error i m getting
<nishi> what can be done in this case
<bioterror> can you open any programs?
<nishi> like  ?
<bioterror> firefox?
<nishi> how to switch back to the desktop from the terminal now
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> you're using CONSOLE (TTY)
<nishi> yeah
<bioterror> ctrl+alt+f1 is what you pressed
<nishi> yes
<bioterror> ofcourse it doesnt open graphical programs
<bioterror> f7 is X
<bioterror> I never said to use ctrl-alt-f2
<bioterror> I said to use alt+f2 to open "launch" window
<nishi> could you wait
<nishi> guess i messed up
<nishi> basically whats happening is when i log in ...the user gets kicked off and sign in window appears again...after fooling sometime in console ...i can get to GUI but without the panels...
<nishi> now again the same issue is happening
<bioterror> that sounds like you're having a wrong uummmm
<bioterror> session started
<nishi> can log in the User profile but get kicked off immediately even before the desktop loads properly
<bioterror> I think you've had xubuntu or something else installed
<bioterror> and now using ubuntu
<bioterror> and it tries to start xubuntu-session and cant find it and brings back to gdm
<bioterror> check your session settings
<nishi> no thats the UBUNTU 10.10....freshly installed ...was working yesterday
<bioterror> the default can be wrong
<bioterror> make a new default
<nishi> how to check the session settings
<nishi> ???
<bioterror> from login screen
<nishi> yeah those are correct ones
<nishi> whats a user defined session
<nishi> >>
<nishi> digisol123
<bioterror> choose another Ubuntu session
<bioterror> asdasd -another
<bioterror> choose ubuntu session, if there's one named that one
<nishi> i got ubuntu desktop edition ....in session list along with recovery console, user defined session and safe mode
<nishi> which one to choose ....default was ubuntu desktop edition
<bioterror> take the ubuntu desktop edition
<nishi> was using the same earlier
<nishi> sorry the issue is still there... the user gets kicked off...the Desktop appears along with all panels and then returns back to the log in screen
<bioterror> needs more thinking
<nishi> i can get the screen properly with the safe mode
<bioterror> I would delete .gnome2*
<bioterror> could solve problems :D
<Mohan_chml> nishi, just type the commands in the link and give a try
<Mohan_chml> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4663517&postcount=9
<bioterror> Mohan_chml, panels arent problem anymore
<Mohan_chml> aww
<bioterror> seems like she/he cant log in
<Mohan_chml> sorry missed the logs
<nishi> its he ...
<nishi> :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<bioterror> hi fox
<nishi> i can log in with the UBUNTU safe mode and get all panels and stable desktop but with the Normal UBUNTU desktop mode ...it kicks me off
<bioterror> nishi, you really could login to TTY again and do: rm -rf .gnome2*
<bioterror> then try to login again from the GDM ;)
<bioterror> since your installation is new
<bioterror> you dont have much to loose
<nishi> what will this command do...remove the Gnome or what
<nishi> ...
<bioterror> just some gnome configurations
<nishi> ok
<nishi> wait...issueing the command
<nishi> done
<nishi> now what to do
<bioterror> try to login again from the login screen
<bioterror> with ubuntu desktop edition
<nishi> same issue :(
<nishi> digisol123
<bioterror> hard to solve problem if it doesnt prompt anything
<bioterror> hmm
<nishi> is there any issue of intel drivers or something
<bioterror> that has nothing to do with graphics, I think
<bioterror> since your login screen is working
<bioterror> did you do a upgrade or something before it broke up?
<nishi> what if i use KDE with it since the GNOME seems to crash on this \
<bioterror> your choise
<nishi> no upgrades ...clean as a whistle
<nishi> but how to do that
<nishi> can you guide me
<nishi> get a KDE desktop
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> then you have to remove gnome
<bioterror> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<nishi> ok
<bioterror> easy like a monday morning :-)
<Mohan_chml> he is still here?
<nishi> looking at the command doesnt look like much ...;)
<Mohan_chml> nishi, got the problem cleared?
<nishi> nope not yet
<nishi> still working on that
<Mohan_chml> nishi, maybe your home got filled
<Mohan_chml> check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=382213
<nishi> no one partition ...120GB
<nishi> full empty
<Mohan_chml> bioterror, you think there is any luck for that?
<Mohan_chml> nishi, what is the size of the ubuntu partition you have?
<bioterror> Mohan_chml, 2007 :G
<bioterror> hard to say
<Mohan_chml> bioterror, but home can may be filled
<Mohan_chml> brb
<nishi> i m still trying to figure out the huge commands on that link you gave me @bioterror\
<duanedesign> daniels development ucast http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu-development-with-daniel-holbach
<engineer> unity(11.04) is plugin for compiz?
<engineer> unity(11.04) is plugin for compiz?
<nishi> finally started the KDE installation on the system....
<duanedesign> engineer: yes
<harrisonk> I am having some video card driver issues and I need to know where to start looking for a problem
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, your card is not detected?
<harrisonk> it "works" but only lspci shows anything
<harrisonk> I can't run any openGL program
<harrisonk> I tryed running Flight Gear and it gave me a segmentation fault
<Mohan_chml> have you found the packages and tried installing manually?
<harrisonk> packages?
<harrisonk> as in drivers?
<Mohan_chml> for that video driver
<Mohan_chml> whats the video driver? Nvdia?
<harrisonk> what would the packages look like?
<harrisonk> ATI
<harrisonk> ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)
<harrisonk> from lspci
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, is is worthy? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Mohan_chml> I am searching for more solutions
<Mohan_chml> you also do
<harrisonk> I shall look
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/486367
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 486367 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "RV280 Radeon 9200 pro Hardware not fully supported. (affects: 6) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Expired]
<harrisonk> drat
<harrisonk> but it was working before
<Mohan_chml> :(
<harrisonk> how odd
<Mohan_chml> and that bug also was set as expired
<harrisonk> mohan_chml: have you ever used FG? (flightgear)
<Mohan_chml> nope
<harrisonk> it's fun
<harrisonk> it's a flight simulator
 * Mohan_chml is nomming now
<Mohan_chml> xD
<harrisonk> ah what time is it there?
<Mohan_chml> 20:18
<harrisonk> it's 9:54 here
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, I am ahead of you :P
<harrisonk> what day is it where you are?
<Mohan_chml> Dec 16
<harrisonk> the 16th here too
<harrisonk> how does tonight look for me?
<harrisonk> ;)
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, (:
<Mohan_chml> and got any solutions?
<Mohan_chml> try to follow the link I gave
<Mohan_chml> there may be some luck
<harrisonk> I was reading through the link you gave and it doesn't show how to install the new driver
<Mohan_chml> argh!
<Mohan_chml> no how to configure ?
 * Mohan_chml goez there
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch
<Mohan_chml> OMG big LINK :|
<Hau5Mau5> wow, what an ugly url :P
<Mohan_chml> :P
<harrisonk> I went there and am working on it
<Mohan_chml> okies
<harrisonk> I did what it said so be back in a sec
<harrisonk> I ran glxinfo and got this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544459/
<harrisonk> It looks to work
<Mohan_chml> YAY FTW!
<harrisonk> FGrun runs
<harrisonk> (it didn't before
<harrisonk> )
<Mohan_chml> Cool B-)
<Mohan_chml> harrisonk, send me 10 $ for my help :D
<harrisonk> Via paypal?
<harrisonk> :P
<Mohan_chml> lol was kidding
<Mohan_chml> :P
<harrisonk> if you get $10 then Jester needs $20
<pedro3005> I'll take it
<Mohan_chml> O_O
 * Mohan_chml stares at pedro3005 
<harrisonk> (Jester is on irc.flightgear.org #flightgear)
<Mohan_chml> :o
<pedro3005> Mohan_chml, tell me something to code in haskell
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005, get an input from my terminal and display it in yours =]
<pedro3005> Mohan_chml, we call that IRC
<Mohan_chml> but I am not typing at terminal now
<Mohan_chml> :P
<pedro3005> Mohan_chml, i haven't learned sockets :|
<Mohan_chml> its not my fault then :P
 * Mohan_chml points pedro3005 and starts laughing
<pedro3005> Mohan_chml, you don't even know python shut up
<pedro3005> :p
<Mohan_chml> lol xP. actually I forgot :P
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<nirazio> I am new to ubuntu.Can anyone help me??
<IAmNotThatGuy> nirazio, sure =]
<tenach> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nirazio> IAmNotThatGuy: Is there any guide which helps me in migration from windows to ubuntu.
<IAmNotThatGuy> nirazio, I prefer you to look at Ubuntu manual. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<IAmNotThatGuy> nirazio, and you really have to do one thing for the next one month. if you have dual boot, then forget logging into M$ and you will find Ubuntu a good one ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> nirazio: or here; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows :)
<JoeMaverickSett> nirazio: and what IAmNotThatGuy said, too. :) use M$ when it is really necessary.
<nirazio> sure :)
<nirazio> what is repositories in ubuntu???
<IAmNotThatGuy> nirazio, trusted locations to download packages
<IAmNotThatGuy> s/packages/ updates and softwares
<nirazio> can you give some guides for installation and uninstallations??
<IAmNotThatGuy> nirazio, installing a software?
<IAmNotThatGuy> you can find Applications-> Ubuntu Software center
<IAmNotThatGuy> and for updates, system-> Administration-> update manager
<JoeMaverickSett> nirazio: look over these too, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/add-applications/C/index.html
<nirazio> JoeMaverickSett: Thankyou
<JoeMaverickSett> nirazio: you're welcome. happy exploring + using! :)
<nirazio> JoeMaverickSett: Do i want to install any antivirus??
<JoeMaverickSett> nirazio: i don't think so. :)
<holstein> nirazio: i usually suggest trying to run firefox and openoffice on windows
<holstein> maybe some other cross platform apps
<nirazio> JoeMaverickSett: I heared some viruses exist in linux..Is it so??
<holstein> that are in buntu
<holstein> SO when you get there, you find some common ground
<holstein> you'll probably find you dont *need* to install anything for a while
<holstein> nirazio: i dont think its so much that viruses dont exist
<holstein> its an issue of the way the systems are set up
<holstein> in windows the user usually has administrator rights
<holstein> and thats not the case with buntu
<holstein> makes it more challenging to attack
<JoeMaverickSett> nirazio: might be those transmitted through malicious websites or stuff like that.
<holstein> IF your worriedd about it, i say go for it
<holstein> do what makes you feel comfortable
<holstein> am i running antivirus? no
<nirazio> I use thumb drives in my system so do i need antivirus for that??Coz i use it copy some files from windows pc and so on..
<IAmNotThatGuy> nirazio, 1) do download packages from trusted links. 2) do not login as root 3) know about the reason why we have the command "sudo"
<JoeMaverickSett> !sudo
<ubot2> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<JoeMaverickSett> nirazio: sudo ^
<IAmNotThatGuy> that will do it for you and if you follow those, you never have to worry about viruses :)
<bioterror> !flood | JoeMaverickSett
<ubot2> JoeMaverickSett: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, remember to use | ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: :'(
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: bully :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> LOLz
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye
<bioterror> bye
 * meindian523 wonders if anybody could possibly need the help of a stagnated meindian523
<meindian523> :P
<bioterror> could you fix my amd64 natty :)
<bioterror> sun-java6 would be nice also
<bioterror> :)
<meindian523> bioterror, unfortunately no, I no longer have access to a 64 bit box :(
<reaper_> How do I setup a Brothers wireless printer and scanner in 10.10?
<bioterror> !printers
<ubot2> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bioterror> I wasnt sure if that was in there
<reaper_> thanks
<nirazio> what this command will do "sudo usermod -p '!' root"
<reaper_> How do I install i386 architecture
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> soooo.... I installed 10.4 on an sd card but grub2 gives me "no such device" and "cannot get C/H/S values" - what to do from here?
<UndiFineD> o/
<kristian-aalborg> raise my arm?
<kristian-aalborg> :P
<FredFlinstone> anyone - in sharing my win box to ubuntu, where does stuff go to mount and share an ntfs win box, i know fstab needs entries (tried a couple variations from webpages without luck) , is there other files to edit? must be
<reaper_> how do I install 32 bit deb packages on 64 bit system
<FredFlinstone> anyone - in sharing my win box to ubuntu, where does stuff go to mount and share an ntfs win box, i know fstab needs entries (tried a couple variations from webpages without luck) , is there other files to edit? must be
<FredFlinstone> In this WHOLE channel right now no one knows  proper fstab ? no one can correct the page that i used?
<udienz> FredFlinstone: yup, you can ask at here
<holstein> FredFlinstone: should just be fstab
<holstein> i usually test mount several times before adding things to fstab
<udienz> FredFlinstone: win box is Windows OS? sorry in my mind winbox is a router name
<holstein> im not totally clear on 'the page' in question
<holstein> if its an ubuntu wiki, you can update it
<holstein> lunch...
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<ZeRoDeAtH50435_> hey
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, bioterror, phillw---- good evening
<kristian-aalborg> hi ZeRoDeAtH50435_
<kristian-aalborg> I have a Grub2 problem, like I mentioned - I get the "no such device" stuff
<kristian-aalborg> this is a bit tricky, perhaps - the ubuntu that I'd like grub to see is on a CF card via PCMCIA
<ZeRoDeAtH50435_> anyone know how to install 32 bit software on 64 bit system?
<kristian-aalborg> this card, I believe, can not be set to hd1 in bios boot order
<kristian-aalborg> ZeRoDeAtH50435_: which software?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435_> drivers for a brother MFC-255Cw printer/scanner
<ZeRoDeAtH50435_> when I got to install the lpr I get this:http://pastebin.com/fCaaANeA
<holstein> ZeRoDeAtH50435_: i found a chroot environment guide
 * holstein looking
<ZeRoDeAtH50435_> ok
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<bioterror> I think it wont work
<holstein> i didnt do it though
<bioterror> installing some 32bit drivers to 64bit system
<ZeRoDeAtH50435_> I have got it to work on other version of ubuntu before
<holstein> another 64bit install?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: the way i deal with CF card installs on my EEE
<ZeRoDeAtH50435_> yeah
<holstein> i have grub on the cards
<holstein> per install
<holstein> the internal HD has lucid
<holstein> and grub all to itself
<holstein> each install i do on a card, i put grub there seperately
<holstein> and leave grub alone on my internal HD
<holstein> the grub that gets installed to the card lists the lucid install on the HD
<holstein> but i never boot it that way
<holstein> and i just select what i want device i want to but with a button
<holstein> its the escape key on the EEE
<holstein> little bios popup about what device to boot
<nit-wit> holstein, mmm per-session boot, so many people don't know of the magic key prompt, and wave their hands in the air when the computer wont boot per the bios boot list.
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: not possible on this system :(
<holstein> you could go into the bios i suppose
<holstein> its going to be challenging
<holstein> grub is going to *need* that card present
<holstein> or it will get upset
<holstein> AFAIK
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: this machine is from 1997 - fairly simple grub
<kristian-aalborg> however, when I boot to the other ubuntu that I have, the card is not found by df
<holstein> i think you should give some thought to how your going to work around that
<holstein> IF grub is on the internal drive
<holstein> i think your 'married' to whatever card you have in there
<holstein> when you run update-grub or whatever
<holstein> maybe some 3rd patry bootloader is the answer
<holstein> ive used GAG, but not for anything like that
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<bodhizazen> 'lo all
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: something like supergrubdisk (you know what I mean) seems to be a solution
 * holstein has not a clue about super grub disk ;)
<kristian-aalborg> I just found a "rescue mode" on ubuntu 10.10 net
<kristian-aalborg> now I'm prompted to choose which file system to use as root
<holstein> in a grub config?
<holstein> OH, rescue mode
<holstein> i havent used much of the rescue mode features
<holstein> what is the context?
<kristian-aalborg> the context is that I'm fsck'd
<holstein> lol
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> how do you completely remove a file
<iceflatline> rm -f <file>
<FredFlinstone> In this WHOLE channel right now no one knows  proper fstab ? no one can correct the page that i used?
<FredFlinstone> got banned cause  i cant wait days for a answer in ubuntu
<sebikul> FredFlinstone, what do you need?
<FredFlinstone> so help me or ban me now
<FredFlinstone> fedora disc looks shiny :)
<FredFlinstone> anyone - in sharing my win box to ubuntu, where does stuff go to mount and share an ntfs win box, i know fstab needs entries (tried a couple variations from webpages without luck) , is there other files to edit? must be
<FredFlinstone> that wqas yesterday
<FredFlinstone> earlier
<FredFlinstone> In this WHOLE channel right now no one knows  proper fstab ? no one can correct the page that i used?
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: stop moaning
<sebikul> FredFlinstone, please write exactly what you need, do not expect us to guess
<FredFlinstone> same deal , since yesterday no one  can make 10.10 work right fo rme , i think its fracked
<ikonia> or you'll be removed from here
<FredFlinstone> sharing from xp to ubuntu
<aveilleux> FredFlinstone: Yelling at us for help won't help you get results. Not everyone here is actually actively watching the channel. Additionally, the details you're giving us are pretty sparse.
<FredFlinstone> impossibel since 10.10 at this location
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: I've told you, stop rambling, and give people information
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: you've been removed from one channel for this, pull it together
<FredFlinstone> ok i give you what i gave ubuntu guys
<FredFlinstone> mount.cifs //asus1/MEDIA /media/MEDIA -o credentials=/.smbcredentials
<FredFlinstone> and
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> they didn't ask for that
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: stop
<FredFlinstone> in fstab = //asus1/MEDIA /media/MEDIA cifs credentials=/home/fred/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<ikonia> right - I can't be bothered with you any more, no-one asked for that
<FredFlinstone> ikonia, what arfe you smoking?
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: nothing,
<FredFlinstone> i am trying hard and youare just pushiong my buttionsd fort laughs
<sebikul> FredFlinstone, if you are expecting our help, you will not get anywhere talking like that
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: no, you are not listening to what people are asking you and just ramming random information at people and then threatening to use another distro
<FredFlinstone> ever hear of the spirit of xmas, or karma?
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: enough
<FredFlinstone> god what make me so bad
<ikonia> FredFlinstone: another smart comment and I'll remove you from here too
<pleia2> FredFlinstone: you're being horribly rude, we're all volunteers here, if you're not happy with community support you may cosider one of the paid options from canonical
<pleia2> otherwise, please explain exactly what you're trying to do (share windows? a disk on the same machine? over samba? is clicking to find it on the network not working?)
<sogepp> guys, each time i boot xubuntu, the previus app always comes and poping one after another, how to stop this ???
<FredFlinstone> i have no network
<FredFlinstone> its not there, it cant find it
<FredFlinstone> as im times out
<FredFlinstone> as iN times out
<pleia2> FredFlinstone: so first you need to get the network share from windows working?
<collinp> Your rudeness is beyond what is tolerable in this channel.
<sogepp> guys, after i updtein my repos, what happen with downloded repos file ???
<sogepp> update
<UndiFineD> sogepp, when you update your repositories file, it replaces the one currently installed
<sogepp> so, it won't stay on my hdd???
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-17
<sogepp> and become 'junk' files???
<UndiFineD> no, it replaces one for the other, so there is no junk
<sogepp> and what bout this :  each time i boot xubuntu, the previus app always comes and poping one after another, how to stop this ???
<head_victim> sogepp: it's been ages since I used xubuntu but there hsould be something under the administration menu about "startup applications" or "sessions"
<pleia2> "settings" > "session and startup"
<sogepp> err, can't found it guys
<head_victim> pleia2: thanks, I knew what it was just no idea where it was
<sogepp> i've check it on setting
<sogepp> wait, i'm still searching
<sogepp> ok find it, he he
<UndiFineD> :)
<asterismo> hi people
<thewrath> hi
<asterismo> i found a bug, i think one game from ubuntu games repo if installed breaks the grep-status file
<asterismo> that was the conclusion that we arrived with yofel i think
<asterismo> yofel ping
<yofel> pong, which repository was that again?
<asterismo> ubuntu games
<asterismo> let me see the apt lie
<asterismo> line
<drew_> Hello
<drew_> Can someone help me with dual monitors?
<drew_> I just installed 10.04
<asterismo> http://archive.ubuntugames.org ubuntugames main
<asterismo> drew_ shoot
<drew_> no need to shoot
<drew_> I see the same image on both monitors
<yofel> that's not a repository managed by ubuntu, contact the ubuntugames admins
<asterismo> yofel> one of this 3 games, memonix, globulation2 or omnitux
<asterismo> any idea how?
<yofel> since it's the first time I hear of ubuntugames, nope, sorry
<asterismo> drew_ > what box do you have
<drew_> Is this a help room?
<asterismo> i think so
<drew_> Can you recommend another room to help me with dual monitors?
<asterismo> drew_, laptop, desktop? i can try to help you if it's of with you
<asterismo> if it's ok with you
<drew_> Desktop, single video card, two monitors
<asterismo> driver of video card? ATI, NVidia, propietary, opensource?
<drew_> ATI
<asterismo> propietary or opensource?
<drew_> Driver was loaded with install
<drew_> How do I check?
<asterismo> do you have installed the ATI Catalyst Control Center?
<asterismo> because that means you have the propietary
<drew_> no
<asterismo> otherwise go to system > preferences > monitors
<asterismo> do this with your extra monitor plugged
<asterismo> and tell me what you see
<asterismo> drew_, got it?
<asterismo> i was trying to help somebody for the first time, lol
<drew_> Hello
<drew_> I'm back from a bad crash
<drew_> Could someone help me with a dual monitor setup?
<drew_> problem is that the monitors are the same whether look mirrored even when not selected
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> do you get to the system > preferences > monitors?
<asterismo> you can then plug the monitor and hit detect monitors
<asterismo> that will probably detect the monitor plugged within 5 secs of being plugged
<asterismo> then you can try to see if there is a chech item that says "same image in all monitors"
<asterismo> chech the resolution of the both pluggd monitors, (if monitors are the same hardware most likely is expected to work fine)
<asterismo> then hit apply
<asterismo> and try to drag the green and red monitor samples to the correct physical setup
<asterismo> and then try to drag any window within the monitors
<asterismo> do you follow these steps?
<asterismo> drew_ still there?
<asterismo> well, i'm going to have dinner, i hope it helped
<drew_> yes
<drew_> here
<drew_> hmm
<drew_> something is wrong
<asterismo> i'm back
<head_victim> Anyone know how to check a CPU temperature that doesn't involve acpi or sensors-detect (as neither find my p4 3.2 cpu, only 3 MB temp sensors)
<Dutch70> Hi all, this is my first time here. Trying to get info on a freezing problem with 10.04 that didn't exist in 8.04
<head_victim> Dutch70: are you doing anything in particular when it freezes?
<Dutch70> No, I have to keep the visual effects set to "None", then I don't have the problem, but that's no fun. :)
<Dutch70> If I even set it to "Normal" visual effects, It freezes. Sometimes 10 sec, sometimes 10 minutes.
<Dutch70> I had 8.04 set to "extra" with compiz & emerald
<Dutch70> and a lot of things added, I don't understand why 10.04 is different
<head_victim> Ah what sort of video card do you have?
<Dutch70> Intel 82945G Express chipset family
<Dutch70> not a good one for sure, but it worked beautifully with 8.04
<head_victim> Have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307001 seems to explain a little
<sebsebseb>  
<Dutch70> Great head_victim, I'll go through that thouroughly, but also want to let you know that I have another pc, same video card, but 64bit and ubuntu is installed via Wubi, and it works great there also
<head_victim> Dutch70: hope it works. The first thing I usually do is disable those effects.
<Dutch70> yeah, I didn't want it the way I had 8.04, but not ready to drop them all yet. they do kinna get old though.
<head_victim> I have had to resort to a lighter version on my older hardware so I'm used to less "pretty" stuff. I still love gnome but it's too resource hungry for some of my hardware.
<Dutch70> I have an older system with only 256MiB of memory, What system would be good on it? do you think
<head_victim> Well it's a shameless plug but I've found Lubuntu to be what I like to use for older hardware. It's a good mix of usability and lightweight in my opinion. It's not an official derivative yet but working on it.
<Dutch70> I've heard of it, I'll have to check into it. Thanks for all your help. I'm on ubuntu forums quite a bit if you ever go there...my screen name is the same.
<head_victim> Ah I'm always on IRC :)
<head_victim> I find it hard on forums without the feedback, takes too long to get a to and fro help going
<Dutch70> I'm liking this quite well myself, as well as what I see about Lubuntu, may be perfect for my g/f's old computer that she swore was trashed. :))
<Dutch70> ..I dug it out of the storage building after it's been there for years. Had it working in 20 min. with Ubuntu 10.04 from a usb stick, but wayyyy too slow.
<head_victim> Yeah I tried xubuntu and a couple other variants, for me Lubuntu was where I liked the balance.
<Dutch70> I wonder if you can install it with a usb stick though, cause that's all I've got right now.
<head_victim> Yep
<head_victim> Definitely can as long as the PC can boot off USB
<Dutch70> Oh wow!!! it does!
<head_victim> I said it was a shameless plug because I work on the documentation for it :)
<Dutch70> I can have that thing up & running tonight, she wants to give it to her parents, who've never really used one, is it as easy to use as Ubuntu?
<Dutch70> Oh nicee!!!
<Dutch70> website?
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Dutch70> I'm a noob myself, how do you install it with a usb?
<head_victim> Heh hang on I'll find a link
<head_victim> I'm a noob myself
<head_victim> Well I still think I am
<yofel> !usb
<ubot2> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<head_victim> Aww and I went and googled and all, thanks yofel
<head_victim> Those were the 2 links I was just copying :)
<Dutch70> It gets better...LOL
<yofel> the bot is pretty helpful for such things :P
<Dutch70> That's the 2 sites I just used to do a fresh install from 8.04 to 10.04 for Ubuntu, didn't realize you could do it with Lubuntu also.
<yofel> it's the same procedure for all *buntus
<Dutch70> and thanks...both of you
<head_victim> yofel: I keep forgetting about it. Somedays I use it heaps, others I just plain forget
<head_victim> Dutch70: it's what were' here for mate
<Dutch70> Nicee
<yofel> you're welcome
<Dutch70> Gonna eat a burger & do some downloads myself...I will be back, don't know how I managed to avoid this site for nearly 2  yrs :))
<Dutch70> talk to you later
<head_victim> Cheerio
<asterismo> head_victim > what are the special features of Lubuntu?
<head_victim> asterismo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Applications and http://lubuntu.net/about are probably good places to start
<head_victim> asterismo: basically is Ubuntu with lxde.
<asterismo> but does it have the set of apps like XFCE, or GNOME like with Evolution, and stuff?
<head_victim> The first link has a list of apps
<asterismo> head_victim > and is truly faster than gnome? and if it is, is there any benchmark? ram usage statistics? is the code better? or what?
<head_victim> I use it as my web box, for irc, web browsing, chat clients, etc.
<aveilleux> asterismo: It just follows different design principles. Its nature makes it lighter.
<head_victim> I still prefer gnome for my main pc because of it's extended feature set but lxde let me re use an old pc that I wasn't happy running current gnome on.
<asterismo> yeah but why, is gnome not suppose to be light? what difference would be in an email client? they all check for mail, i mean is the same stuff right?
<aveilleux> asterismo: It all depends on how the programmer designed the system.
<aveilleux> asterismo: Like I said they simply follow different paths to achieve the same ends.
<asterismo> so, it's the code
<asterismo> its better
<aveilleux> asterismo: No. Not better or worse.
<aveilleux> asterismo: Different.
<asterismo> better and cleamer code
<asterismo> cleaner
<aveilleux> asterismo: No. That's not the case.
<aveilleux> asterismo: It may run more efficiently, but for different reasons than you're thinking.
<head_victim> It's different that's all. I use them for different purposes.
<head_victim> I'm not a programmer or coder though so I don't know the ins and outs sorry
<aveilleux> asterismo: The big thing in the FOSS world is that no one is trying to be "the best" in anything
<aveilleux> asterismo: They just develop software to suit their needs, and if it happens to help out some other people so much the better.
<asterismo> yeah but it is interesting the look inside of why this app is faster than this other one and does the same thing
<aveilleux> asterismo: They use different methods to do similar things. I shouldn't have said "the same thing", because they don't really satisfy the same needs.
<asterismo> i mean, if it's free software and opensource why guys at gnome do not take the code of some app that does the same thing and use the code for a gnome app
<asterismo> and make gnome faster
<aveilleux> asterismo: Because that's not how it works in programming.
<aveilleux> asterismo: You'd think that, but not really.
<head_victim> They don't to the *same* thing, they do similar things is the best way i can explain it
<asterismo> i'm clearly not a programmer also
<asterismo> but i think that all software efforts should in final instances converge to a cleaner and faster and efficient code
<aveilleux> asterismo: But what about, say... KDE and GNOME?
<asterismo> i mean, that is why linux is better than any other OS in many aspects
<asterismo> the clean code
<aveilleux> asterismo: KDE is Qt-based, and GNOME is Gtk+ based.
<aveilleux> asterismo: They're based on entirely different libraries.
<asterismo> yes i know
<head_victim> asterismo: but that's like comparing a terminal web browser to firefox, they both allow you to browse the internet.
<asterismo> because i have to know if this app is KDE or GNOME in ordr to prevent installation of all KDE libs
<asterismo> lol
<asterismo> but they not allow to do the same thing
<aveilleux> asterismo: Dillo vs. Firefox.
<asterismo> say google chrome, firefox, and epiphany
<asterismo> they do
<aveilleux> asterismo: They use different paths for the same goal
<asterismo> Dillo too may be
<aveilleux> Yes, Dillo.
<asterismo> but programmers should share faster and more efficient codes to improve their softwares
<asterismo> right?
<aveilleux> I specifically chose Dillo because it has a strong userbase
<aveilleux> asterismo: But almost no casual user could use it in the long run.
<yofel> aveilleux: that's what libraries are used for
<yofel> er, asterismo^
<aveilleux> yofel: Tabfail
<yofel> yep :/
<aveilleux> asterismo: Like yofel said, that's what shared libraries are for. They're "shared" codebases for developers to work with.
<asterismo> yes but you have Qt and GTK ones
<asterismo> why is there 2?
<head_victim> Because choice is a good thing?
<asterismo> there should be a QTGTK libs in which the cleaner replaces the bloated ones
<yofel> asterismo: because the developers didn't like how the other one did things and wanted it to be done differently
<asterismo> lol
<aveilleux> asterismo: basically, yeah.
<asterismo> lol
<asterismo> yes choice is a good thing
<aveilleux> asterismo: Look at the visual differences between KDE and GNOME apps, if nothing else. They follow different design principles altogether.
<asterismo> but may be too bifurcation of code and projects and groups that did not like the other group did
<asterismo> it could be dangerous i think
<aveilleux> asterismo: Why?
<aveilleux> asterismo: Projects fork all the time.
<aveilleux> asterismo: Github has a built-in system for handling code forks because of that.
<yofel> asterismo: why? if someone else invents something better than you have, you'll have a reason to make your app better, the world lives from competition and it's usually a good thing
<asterismo> yes but somebody said one time that may be a strategy from propietary software developers to force communities to fork and split them
<asterismo> yes, you are right yofel
<asterismo> yeah but it's like you are talking about competition to outsiders, or say other propietary OS
<asterismo> but not competition between us
<asterismo> i probably get the rest of my life trying to figure this out
<asterismo> and i love this game
<asterismo> since i discovered the OS, i could not leave it, i want to learn more and more, and get things better
<yofel> asterismo: so? At least for KDE and Gnome, the principles the developers follow are completely different, so while both are desktop environments they behave and look pretty different
<asterismo> may be the fact that there are too many choices affects me
<asterismo> lol
<asterismo> that you can't make up your mind
<asterismo> which one is going to be better?
<asterismo> more efficient? or more complete?
<asterismo> god
<asterismo> it's hard, lol
<head_victim> I just pick the one that suits the particular need.
<head_victim> Hence gnome on my main, semi powerful pc and lxde on my underpowered, secondary pc.
<yofel> *shrug*, I use KDE because I like the UI better, but efficiency is definitely not it's strong point, for that LXDE is the best currently from what I see
 * JoeMaverickSett think no one is better, they are great in their own ways, it's just a preference.
<head_victim> Horses for courses as they say
<asterismo> yeah
<asterismo> i want them all
<asterismo> aaaarrggghhhh
<head_victim> Haha then I'd suggest virtualbox :)
<yofel> asterismo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-destkop kubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<yofel> :P
<asterismo> already have
<JoeMaverickSett> yofel: +1 :D
<head_victim> That's where I play aroud until I'm happy
<asterismo> i used to try every linux distro, (until i met ubuntu off course)
<asterismo> and i used to try every desktop enviroment
<asterismo> god
<head_victim> It's the only way you'll know that what you are using is what you want :)
<asterismo> i've been using gnome for like 3 years
<asterismo> now
<asterismo> but it was hard
<asterismo> and sometimes i have my breakdowns
<asterismo> lol
<asterismo> then i say
<asterismo> jesus!, grow up! stick with this that it works!
<asterismo> lol
<yofel> I used KDE with suse for a while, then debian with gnome a bit, gentoo with KDE and ubuntu with gnome till karmic then KDE again
<head_victim> I must admit I've just gotten to comfortable with gnome.
<head_victim> But I'm the very definition of an "end user" so I don't like to chop and change every week just to test it.
<yofel> gnome's nice, I'm just not sure I like what ubuntu is doing with it (haven't tried gnome-shell yet, but I don't like unity)
<aveilleux> Gnome-shell is a little different.
<aveilleux> I don't know how I feel about it yet.
<head_victim> I'm hoping to clean up my vm installs to have a play with natty.
<asterismo> unity?
<head_victim> Running out of hdd on a 2TB /home is abit weird.
<aveilleux> I can't stand Unity.
<yofel> asterismo: the new ubuntu interface for Natty, as well as maverick netbook I think
<asterismo> i think it should be gnome for default
<asterismo> and unity for choice, may be a couple of screenshots in installation progress
<yofel> asterismo: It'll be the other way around, unity default, gnome as 'classic' desktop
<yofel> and as fallback for non-3D graphic drivers
<yofel> since unity requires compiz
<asterismo> yep
<nlsthzn> seems my question not deep enough for #ubuntu... maybe someone here can assit
<nlsthzn> using 10.04 on USB (persistant) @ work but connected to net via proxy, is it possible to set up to use proxy to update the distro?
<bioterror> update uses http or ftp, mostly http
<bioterror> so why not
<bioterror> just do-release-upgrade -d
<nlsthzn> bioterror: But how... I set proxy in System->Prefrences -> Network Proxy... woked for FF but not for anything else :/
<bioterror> should wwork
<bioterror> if you can sudo apt-get update
<nlsthzn> nope... just getting failed to fetch
<bioterror> something wrong with the proxy settings then?
<nlsthzn> strange that I am using FF chatting on freenode then right now :p
<bioterror> nlsthzn, firefox has its own proxy settings. check them
<nlsthzn> bioterror: not set, when I launched FF it was set... when I run apt-get I get "proxy authentication needed" error... for some reason my user name and password don't seem to be working for terminal but it does for FF
<bioterror> weiird
<nlsthzn> maybe need to add domain info (is windows authentication after all)
<JoeMaverickSett> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1440787&postcount=3 might help.
<nlsthzn> JoeMaverickSett: Edited the file, thanks... now reboot?
<nlsthzn> brb (windows noob I am)
<bioterror> logout and login should be enuff
<bioterror> i think :D
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: i was going to say, source ~/.bashrc :)
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> haha
<JoeMaverickSett> or yeah, logout & login would do.
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<nlsthzn> hi, no luck getting the proxy to owrk in terminal btw :/
<nlsthzn> JoeMaverickSett: Thanks for the link but no luck... doesn't work for me
<sogepp> guys, i got message on my notebook, ntldr is missing
<sogepp> and i can't boot my OS, can someone help???
<nlsthzn> sogepp: Windows?
<sogepp> yep, but i use ubuntu too
<sogepp> how could that affect my grub ???
<nlsthzn> sogepp: it can't AFAIK\
<nlsthzn> the missing file seems to be another symptom and not the illness
<sogepp> it's confuse me,
<nit-wit> sogepp, is it a wubi install
<nit-wit> sogepp, did you install Ubuntu from a live windows environment?
<sogepp> nope, i use it double err, actually triple boot
<nlsthzn> sogepp: and none of the OS's can boot now?
<sogepp> yep, just a message : ntldr is missing
<nit-wit> run this script in a ubuntu environment and paste all the text from the generated file to a paste bin and post the link. Also give a better description does anything boot. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<sogepp> means i shoud use live cd???
<nlsthzn> sogepp: looks like it is trying to boot to windows and can't...
<nit-wit> youcan use any ubuntu or most linux environments, so you have no boot capabilities is this correct, for the installed operating systems?
<sogepp> yes, i guess
<sogepp> can i run that scipt with live cd???
<nit-wit> the script will tell us what is where especially the bootloader=mbr info, yes the live cd is fine
<sogepp> wait, i'm working on it
<nit-wit> sogepp, cool no hurry
<sogepp> he he, ok
<sogepp> here we go http://pastebin.com/3SL1zZU9
<nit-wit> thanks hold on
<nit-wit> sogepp,  So when you power on the computer you get a grub screen is this correct
<sogepp> nope, no grub just 'ntldr missing' message
<sogepp> well, i just scanned my win with avg, and it require to rebbot to finish the scan, and when i reboot my notebook,...ta da~
<sogepp> i wonder, how did it affect my grub
<nit-wit> sogepp, okay the mbr is looking at the correct partition, did you have any grub updates before this happened in Blankon Nanggar or 9.10
<sogepp> nope, seems since few days ago my linux had some problems too
<sogepp> soo i often use it
<sogepp> seldom, sorry
<sogepp> rarely
<nit-wit> we can reload grub2 to the mbr with 9.10 as the booting OS hold on I want to look closely at the script, you have grub-lagacy and grub2 chainging to boot
<nit-wit> chaining
<nit-wit> sogepp, you also have two swaps when you only need one
<sogepp> yeah,  wll, i just don't know bout that
<sogepp> :)
<nit-wit> sogepp, did you install startup manager to have a default boot?
<sogepp> what's that
<sogepp> on linux, or win ???
<nit-wit> sogepp, Linux it is a pprogram to modify the grub menu to default to say windows first if you wanted or any of the oprating systems.
<sogepp> not yet
<nit-wit> sogepp, a default the boot
<sogepp> isn't it default app on ubuntu ??
<nit-wit> lets go pm I will give you the command s to relod grub2
<sogepp> never tried
<sogepp> kay
<Raidsong> hey peoples
<Raidsong> can you install linux on a tablet
<Raidsong> :(
<nlsthzn> Raidsong: I guess it would depend which distro and which tablet
<Raidsong> it would have to be a light distro
<Raidsong> the people have changed since ive been here
<nlsthzn> Raidsong: sorry... I am but a little noob and don't want to say something about a subject I have no clue about
<Raidsong> no its cool talk away
<Raidsong> you might spark an idea for me with something you say
<Raidsong> i wanted to get a samsung galaxy since its open source and see how it works
<nlsthzn> well if it is android based I am pretty sure with a little tweaking just about anything will run on it
<Raidsong> im sure but i want a full linux install for a tablet
<Raidsong> just to have one
<Raidsong> im sure you can modify programs to work on tablets
<nlsthzn> as long as it supports an on screen keyboard etc. you should be good to go
<Raidsong> well you could make one
<Raidsong> i dont know if there is a native program for that
<Raidsong> but the real question is touch screen support
<sogepp> yep it works
<Raidsong> what works?
<sogepp> nit-wit thanks a lot
<sogepp> so, that how to fix the grub
<nit-wit> sogepp, your back in
<sogepp> rrr, i have another problem
<nlsthzn> congrats sogepp, nice nit-wit (or did I speak to soon)
<sogepp> my ubuntu won't reboot
<sogepp> "init : usplash post-start process (4589) terminated with status 1"
<nit-wit> sogepp, so which one did you boot to and did you run the sudo update-grub
<sogepp> i did., it finished
<sogepp> and, my 'reboot' problem occured since few weeks ago
<sogepp> that's what make me rarely use my ubuntu
<Raidsong> does anybody use 10.10 64x?
<nit-wit> sogepp, it was 9.10 correct
<sogepp> yep
<nit-wit> sogepp, part of the problem I think is that in the debian it is grub-legacy and there is a windows boot stanza there, when your actually using grub2 as the bootloader with 9.10, it is a bit messed up it is more user nicely said error
<sogepp> errr, how could i find the problem :)
<nit-wit> sogepp, you just need somebody to set you up correctly without the 2 swaps. I would post a thread at the Ubuntu forums myself and a bunch of others do this everyday it is a little easier enviroment.
<sogepp> a ha ha, kay, so basically, the problem is yhe swap ??? can i said that ???
<Raidsong> how did you end up with debian and ubuntu?
<nit-wit> I'm wilee-nilee there so post the latest bootscipt of your setup there and pm me. The best help is really US time during the day. The swap is not the problem but it isn't helping to have it set up improper
<nit-wit> Raidsong, it is this distro http://debianfamily.blogspot.com/2009/06/blankon-nanggar-released.html
<Raidsong> ah
<sogepp> where i can find the boot script
<nit-wit> Raidsong, I just did a archbang install not called arch for dummies but way easier then a regular arch install, and a live cd as well
<Raidsong> i was never a bit fan of arch
<Raidsong> big*
<Raidsong> but i love me some gentoo
<nit-wit> the bootscript is what you ran before for the paste bin. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<nit-wit> sogepp, sorry you got that script url
<sogepp> kay
<sogepp> yep
<nit-wit> sogepp, when we are trying to fix boot problems sometimes it needs to be run after changes to see whats different
<nit-wit> sogepp, so are you in the no grub menu again situation
<sogepp> kay, how did you learn all that thinks ??
<sogepp> no, the problem is when i want to reboot, or shutdown
<sogepp> grub is fine,
<nit-wit> sogepp, so what happens then
<sogepp> it just stuck on black page
<sogepp> nothing happen, i nned to use REISUB
<Raidsong> when does it stick?
<nit-wit> sogepp, doesn't shutdown or reboot
<Raidsong> i think i had a box with this problem
<sogepp> yep, but it works fine with windows
<sogepp> just m,y ubuntu and blankon
<sogepp> *my
<nit-wit> If grub is working now then the script isn't really necessary I thought is was a no boot situation again
<nit-wit> sogepp, does it do this in both Linux setups?
<sogepp> yes
<sogepp> it occure after i didn't use my linuxs several days, weeks actually
<nit-wit> sogepp, IRC is helpful but I wouldn't hestate to use the forums and have the autoemail on so you can respond if another does. Just explain the problems.
<nit-wit> hesitate
<sogepp> okay, :)
<sogepp> tell me nit-wit , how did you learn all that thinks
<nit-wit> sogepp, sda8 and sda10 are both swaps I would remove one with the live cd. You have to right click both of them to turn them off to remove one
<sogepp> kay, then, can i set up new swap with gparted ??
<nit-wit> sogepp, just lurking the forums and a fascination with it. I am only a computer user of 3 years, I'm 48 though returned to college and needed a word processors, just happened to get open source first.
<sogepp> if i delete one of the swap, then one of my linux will loose the swap, so i need to set up new one , don't I
<nit-wit> sogepp, no one swap will cover both
<sogepp> is'it automatically detect the swap ???
<sogepp> wow, yo're 48 already, nice talk with you pops, :)
<nit-wit> sogepp, the swap is for stuff running it basically empties on rebooting I believe, very simple explanation really
<nit-wit> sogepp, I have most of my teeth still.;)
<sogepp> ha ha,
<Raidsong> 48 is the new 30
<sogepp> i see
<sogepp> huh, what's that ???
<Raidsong> the first human to live to 150 is alive today
<nit-wit> sogepp, I never use the oh you young whipper snapper phrase ...yet
<sogepp> ha ha ha, got that
<Raidsong> or should i say that will live
<sogepp> seems this channel pretty quite , right??
<sogepp> not as crowd as ubuntu
<nit-wit> sogepp, first help I have actually done on this channel
<sogepp> well, i just found this channel yesterday
<sogepp> the day after yesterday, actually
<sogepp> nit-wit pops :) do you have blog ???
<nit-wit> sogepp, I have about 7 channels I have in my favorites list all computer channels except a opensourcemusicins one
<Raidsong> tai jūsų gimtoji kalba?
<sogepp> what are those???
<sogepp> what language is that, raidsong
<nit-wit> sogepp, no blog I'm a college student and just to lazy, i spend my time trying to help others
<Raidsong> nevermind
<sogepp> nice one, i hope i can help other too
<sogepp> Raidsong : ???
<Raidsong> sogepp: its lithuanian
<nit-wit> sogepp, ##windows #archbang#archlinux#opensourcemusicians#ubuntu#ubuntu+1 and this one
<sogepp> so, what's make it different with ubuntu channel
<sogepp> Raidsong: so you from there ???
<Raidsong> no
<nit-wit> sogepp, not much in the overall scheme of things
<sogepp> then why make 2 channel, isn't it made by the same ubuntu team ???
<nlsthzn> this is for beginners ;)
<Raidsong> go beginner!
<sogepp> #opensourcemusicians
<Raidsong> they use open source  intruments
<nit-wit> sogepp, I'm a former musician
<sogepp> so, here where i belong huh, haha
<sogepp> i see, so u use opensource app for your job, nit-wit
<head_victim> I'm in 19 channels and 13 are Ubuntu related, 5 are other linux related and there is one social channel :/ I think I have a problem.
<Raidsong> head_victim: yes you do
<nit-wit> sogepp, no actually I intend to get a midi saxophone soon though, I used to play Jazz profesionally but many genres really
<sogepp> wew, i really messed with music, can't read any not
<nit-wit> sogepp, doesn't matter if you can read it is about the creative expression at least for the expression.
<sogepp> i guess so, :)
<sogepp> so, how did you related to 'opensource' and your music nit-wit
<nit-wit> sogepp, in some ways the open source idea is like a group of jazz musicians. You have a script=song and you all individually add your part to it and in response to the others work their doing. True democracy really equality to some extent
<sogepp> wew, such phylosophy
<nit-wit> sogepp, it is all mathematically based although math is my weakest area but I think abstractly so it all sort of works together
<nit-wit> brb
<sogepp> kay guys. nit-wit pops, it's my pleasur to 'see' you here, thx for the help...
<sogepp> i need to go,
<sogepp> bye...see you later
<shahan> problem with XAMPP
<duanedesign> neat. I am starting to get too many things in my Panel. http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2010/12/how-to-measure-your-internet-speed-in.html
<shahan> duanedesign, Netspeed
<svaksha> hi, any smartmontool users here?
<UndiFineD> svaksha, mmm like System -> Administration -> Disk Utility ?
<svaksha> After my last ubuntu update, smartctl has been behaving erratically and does not let me stop the disk head (un)parking. any idea why this weirdness occurs?
<svaksha> UndiFineD: no, i installed smartmontools
<svaksha> on lucid
<svaksha> when i'm trying to get the laptop disk head to stop the constant (un)parking, that is
<UndiFineD> I have just installed it
<UndiFineD> no idea how it works
<svaksha> oh, you need to give commands to stop the disk spinning, control temperature, etc..
<svaksha> UndiFineD: are you usign the laptop now?
<svaksha> using*
<UndiFineD> no I have a server with sata smart disks
<svaksha> a word of warning if its the laptop, stopping the head parking means you cannot use the laptop while in motion (travelling, moving , etc)
<svaksha> UndiFineD: try the command "smartctl -help"
<UndiFineD> however, you reminded me to check my primairy disk health staus and I found 62 bad sector :/
<svaksha> UndiFineD: glad i could help :) but i'm looking for help actually
<svaksha> UndiFineD: do you see "Load_Cycle_Count" while checkingthe disk?
<svaksha> when i restrict that count my laptops hard disk life increases (but at a price, more power/heat)
<svaksha> more power/heat consumption
<svaksha> UndiFineD: http://svaksha.com/post/2008/hdd-health
<UndiFineD> mmm i see no load cycle count, but this disk is 2 years old already and the system has been restarted > 256 times
<svaksha> UndiFineD: did you run the command in my blog? can you tell me the ID# or attribute
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544819/
<UndiFineD> svaksha,
<svaksha> UndiFineD: try this, smartctl -s on -a /dev/sda
<svaksha> UndiFineD: you are running it as root? yikes
<UndiFineD> sudo bash :)
<svaksha> phew
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544820/
<UndiFineD> I am too lazy to type sudo all the time
<UndiFineD> duanedesign, I really need a longer history in cli companion :P
<svaksha> hmm..no LCC on desktop disks
<svaksha> i assume the hdd manufacturers dont have the head parking/unparking feature on desktop disks
<svaksha> so while that feature is available in smartmontools it cannot be implented
 * svaksha wonders if she made sense
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> could be an issue of chipset too svaksha
<UndiFineD> this machine 8 years old
<sogepp> nit-wit
<svaksha> UndiFineD: doubt it, as i've been running this for 3 years now
<svaksha> sogepp: ?
<UndiFineD> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sogepp> nothing,
<svaksha> UndiFineD: fwiw, it (LCC) does not work on my desktop too
<duanedesign> UndiFineD: hello
<UndiFineD> hey duane
<duanedesign> oops thought i was in team, oh well
<duanedesign> UndiFineD: whatcha need? longer history?
<UndiFineD> yes please
<UndiFineD> at least twice current size
<duanedesign> UndiFineD: is that the scrollback?
<UndiFineD> yup
<duanedesign> i totally agree
<duanedesign> UndiFineD: in fact it is what i am working on right now :)
<UndiFineD> oh great
<duanedesign> UndiFineD: i am trying to make a Preferences Panel
<duanedesign> UndiFineD: set the default encoding, bg color, etc
<duanedesign> UndiFineD: thank you for taking the time to let me know. I like to hear how people are using it and what they want.
<UndiFineD> I use it all the time, I made it my default
<UndiFineD> and daily too
<duanedesign> UndiFineD: i really like to be able to store commands as i come across them
<duanedesign> some i may never even use, but i have them just in case :)
<UndiFineD> duanedesign, maybe we should take this in private / other channel
<duanedesign> wecan hop over to -team
<UndiFineD> okee
<bolod_chasha> Hi can anyone give me some advice?
<rahul27> bolod_chasha, a bird in hand is better than two in a bush
<rahul27> :)
<rahul27> hows that ?
<rahul27> :)
<bolod_chasha> lol
<bolod_chasha> I didnt get it :/
<rahul27> bolod_chasha, never mind
<bolod_chasha> rahul27, r u here to help me? -.-
<rahul27> bolod_chasha, am in a meeting right now, will get to you once that is done
<bolod_chasha> rahul27, ok
<rahul27> in the meantime you could ask someone else
<bolod_chasha> z
<bolod_chasha> anyone else here can help me out?
<drubin> bolod_chasha: help you with what?
<drubin> we can't tell you if we can help unless we know what we are expected to help with
<bolod_chasha> drubin, I have an unsupported USB Wimax Shuttle modem
<bolod_chasha> drubin, I need to know how to make it work :/
<drubin> bolod_chasha: your exact version and what version of ubuntu you are using
<drubin> (but I can't help because I have no idea what a wimax shuttle modem is) but others might with more info
<bolod_chasha> drubin, I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<bolod_chasha> if anyone can help then pls let me know
<drubin> bolod_chasha: be patient  sure some one will be able to help
<bolod_chasha> drubin, ok
<pip_> hey folks, does anybody know anything about loading a module into a kernel.  I'm trying to work around an acpi=off issue
<drubin> pip_: is this part of install or just into an already installed system?
<pip_> already installed.  I can't install without setting acpi=off
<pip_> i can probably live with it as it is, I don't like not knowing how much battery I have though. BTW it's a laptop I'm using
<shahan_> problem with removing LAMPP
<stlsaint_mobile> what is the problem
<shahan_> stlsaint_mobile, wait... I am doing a job on that prblem... informing within few minutes
<stlsaint_mobile> :l
<shahan_> stlsaint, I want to completely remove my LAMPP installation
<shahan_> as its doing a lot of problem
<shahan_> stlsaint_mobile, dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall$ | cut -f1 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge
<shahan_> stlsaint_mobile,  I have paste this code on terminal
<shahan_> and tried to completely remove the LAMPP
<stlsaint_mobile> if you look on the Ubuntu wiki guide for lamp on community pages it gives command ti remove it
<shahan_> but It seems didnt removed
<stlsaint_mobile> I am on phone and can't go digging for it
<shahan_> hmm
<shahan_> ok
<stlsaint_mobile> and lamp is just a group id apps
<stlsaint_mobile> remove each app and you will have removed lamp
<shahan_> stlsaint_mobile, when I type http://localhost   its still showing "Its working"
<stlsaint_mobile> you have not removed Apache
<franknstuff> I've had problems getting my wireless up on my laptop (ubuntu via wubi) - is there a problem with using a Gigabyte GN-US23L wireless adaptor ?
<stlsaint_mobile> you may want to search for any bugs with that adapter
<franknstuff> OK - thanks
<franknstuff> oops - fatfingered it - the adapter is actually a Gigabyte Gigabyte GN-WS32L-RH - I found some things on thegeekoftheworld.com - thanks!
<franknstuff> gnome-session-save doesn't seem to work on my install (10.04) - any ideas?
<jdeslaur> so i have a hp dv1000 laptop ~ 5 years old and I can't seem to get lucid on it
<jdeslaur> it appears to be a video issue
<jdeslaur> anyone ever experienced this
<pleia2> jdeslaur: does the installer not finish, or..?
<pleia2> I have to use the alternate installer on some of my older systems
<jdeslaur> i dont even get to the installer
<pleia2> ok, you'll want to try the alternate installer
<jdeslaur> i get the boot screen then the screen turns black
<jdeslaur> IRC it works the same with wubi
<pleia2> the alternate installer is text-based, so you don't have to worry about graphics until after the install, at which point you can actually tackle the graphics problem if it persists (can't really with the install media)
<jdeslaur> ah nice
<pleia2> it's a separate iso though, lemme find you the link
<jdeslaur> thanks
<pleia2> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<jdeslaur> active directory is out smarting me
<UndiFineD> apt-get --purge remove msad
<bioterror> apt-get purge sadkasd
<bioterror> they invented purge command
<_spacer_> can i ask a server related question here?
<bioterror> why not
<bioterror> !ask | _spacer_
<ubot2> _spacer_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_spacer_> ok so i am trying to access my ubuntu server vi ssh
<bioterror> via
<bioterror> yes
<_spacer_> i cannot, i could yesterday
<_spacer_> as far as i know nothing has changed
<bioterror> does it reply anyting?=
<_spacer_> i cannot even ping it
<_spacer_> but it does serve web pages no problem
<bioterror> hmm
<_spacer_> i can access my router set up
<bioterror> sounds weird
<_spacer_> i have mucked about with the forwared ports and still nothing
<_spacer_> it is weird, thats why i have come here
<bioterror> ssh should be on port 22
<_spacer_> i was able to connect via 5901 up untill yesterday
<bioterror> what
<_spacer_> i was able to connect via 5901 up untill yesterday
<bioterror> you have ssh on port 5901?
<_spacer_> was
<_spacer_> no good?
<bioterror> can you access that computer locally atm?
<nlsthzn> hey, silly question (as I am pretty sure I know the answer) - can Natty be run in Virtualbox with Unity enabled (or is the lack of 3D going to make than impossible)?
<bioterror> or are you away
<_spacer_> nope i am remote
<hobgoblin> nlsthzn: I think it might possibly be a bit of an issue
<bioterror> _spacer_, can you telnet to that port and confirm that sshd answers?
<nlsthzn> ... so I guess I am wasting my time "testing" it out in Virtualbox then :/
<_spacer_> ok nevermind i tried on 22, all good now
<_spacer_> im in
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> your configuration has been replaced by new one or something like that
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<_spacer_> thanks for your help,what file would that be?
<hobgoblin> nlsthzn: you could always try :)
<hobgoblin> not sure if the 'pretend' 3d in vbox would count
<nlsthzn> hobgoblin: well, it is installed, just updating it, then going to install guest-additions... then I guess we will see :)
<hobgoblin> let em know - I really can't be bothered to sort out a real natty install just yet :)
<bioterror> _spacer_, /etc/ssh/sshd_config maybe?
<bioterror> spacer, if you say you have used port 5901
<_spacer_> ok i'll have a look there
<_spacer_> thanks
<bioterror> hi IAmNotThatGuy
<Mjiig>  http://www.minecraft.net/play.jsp does that applet work for anyone? for me it stops on a black screen in both ff and chromium
<MrAnthrope> Does the Run dialog come up?
<Karti> Hi all, having trouble renaming a server. After searching I have changed /etc/hostname which does it but I appear to loose my eth0 afterwards - Any ideas?
<Mjiig> MrAnthrope: sorry i missed you, it does, i click ok, then it goes black
<bioterror> Karti, cat /etc/hosts
<MrAnthrope> Hmm that is odd.
<ibuclaw> Mjiig, I'll ask a minecraft player =)
<MrAnthrope> I play minecraft :P
<MrAnthrope> But I didn't have any problems at all.
<MrAnthrope> Loaded right up after I installed Java.
<ibuclaw> Mjiig, has it ever worked?
<Mjiig> i can run the alpha version if i download it, but i'd quite like to try the free version before paying for the alpha
<Mjiig> nope
<Mjiig> but this is the first time i've tried
<ibuclaw> probably missing a package
<ibuclaw> ie: openjdk
<MrAnthrope> Which java are you using?
<MrAnthrope> The open one or the sun java?
<Mjiig> MrAnthrope: not sure,  i think i'm using the open one
<MrAnthrope> Mkay. I'm using sun-java
<MrAnthrope> Go into synaptic and type sun-java into the search.
<Mjiig> about:plugins says iced-tea
<MrAnthrope> Yeah I actually tried that one and had to uninstall it.
<MrAnthrope> Because it borked sun-java.
<MrAnthrope> So that may be your problem.
<ibuclaw> yep, sun-java is the one to use
<ibuclaw> (he just replied)
<bioterror> ahhh, that perfect and nice propietary piece of software
<MrAnthrope> lol
<Mjiig> bioterror: if it works...
<bioterror> Mjiig, have you ever heard someone saying that opensource java works?-)
<ibuclaw> although the package should be renamed
<ibuclaw> s/sun/oracle/
<bioterror> hah
<MrAnthrope> Mjiig you want sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jre from synaptic.... and I think one more...
<MrAnthrope> Yea, sun-java6-plugin
<ibuclaw> usually installing one installs them all
<MrAnthrope> Oh does it?
<ibuclaw> dependencies
<MrAnthrope> Cool.
<ibuclaw> actually... sun-java appears to not be in natty ^_^
<Mjiig> those are in partners right?
<Karti> bioterror, sorry for the delay. woul dyou like a paste bin address?
<ibuclaw> Mjiig, maybe...
<bioterror> Karti, edit that
<ibuclaw> I don't think I have all repositories enabled... but then again I don't _need_ all enabled.
<bioterror> partner is needed
<bioterror> for the java
<Mjiig> i just noticed an upgrade bug... when i try to enable partner rep
<Party> hi
<Mjiig> * repo with the GUI it enables the karmic one. I wonder if that's been reported
<MrAnthrope> what is 'natty'?
<MrAnthrope> natty lite?
<MrAnthrope> lol. I'm going to make a wild guess not.
<bioterror> Mjiig, you've something wrong in your /etc/apt/sources
<bioterror> Mjiig, I wouldnt call it a bug
<MrAnthrope> I hve VLC set to my default media player in Preferred Applications but some things still open with Movie Player when I double-click them. I have to r-click and select VLC manually.
<Mjiig> bioterror: since i've never touched the partners line in the file until now, i don't think that's it. my guess is that it forgot to change them when i upgraded since they are commented out
<MrAnthrope> What's the deal, yo?
<bioterror> Mjiig, did you upgrade with do-release-upgrade?
<Karti> bioterror, I have two clones. I have changed the /etc/hosts and /etc/hostnames on the two clones but I have lost both eth0 on each. The original is fine with lo and eth0 :(
<Mjiig> once with do-release-upgrade, once with the GUI
<kristian-aalborg> hmmm..... can I make my mbr simply point to (the mbr) of another drive?
<ibuclaw> do-release-upgrade is awesome
<ibuclaw> Mjiig, one option to note down:
<ibuclaw> do-release-upgrade --sandbox
<ibuclaw> mounts an aufs overlay over your entire system and does a release upgrade
<ibuclaw> all is kept in memory, and never saved to disk. =)
<Mjiig> ibuclaw: is that so that the changes aren't permanent, so you can check stuff out before committing
<ibuclaw> Mjiig, yep
<Mjiig> ibuclaw: interesting, i'll have a look at that when natty comes out
<ibuclaw> basically, it's what a LiveCD does
<ibuclaw> mounts a load of aufs over the "read-only" disk image of the system.
<ibuclaw> aufs = another union file system
<Mjiig> thanks for that, something for me to read up on :)
<ibuclaw> on the note of natty
<ibuclaw> duanedesign, can you login to normal desktop yet? :)
 * ibuclaw 's system is still holding back from upgrading packages
<Mjiig> how can i make sure ff is using the sun java rather than the open one?
<ibuclaw> Mjiig, about:plugins
<Mjiig> about:plugins says it's using iced tea
<MrAnthrope> iced tea is trash, I uninstalled it.
<Mjiig> is there a way to make ff use sun without uninstalling iced tea?
<MrAnthrope> All it did is mess everything up.
<ibuclaw> and make sure you restart the browser =)
<MrAnthrope> I didn't keep it long enough to figure that out, Mjiig.
<Mjiig> ibuclaw: have restarted
<Mjiig> still using iced tea
<MrAnthrope> OpenJDK is the open source java.
<MrAnthrope> I have no idea what iced tea is supposed to be.
<Mjiig> i'm pretty sure iced tea is the plugin for OpenJDK
<MrAnthrope> That would make sense.
<ibuclaw> Mjiig, I think it's based on
<Mjiig> thankyou very much everybody, got it going now :)
<Mjiig> (and all i had to do was completely replace OpenJKD :) )
<MrAnthrope> yay :)
<MrAnthrope> Enjoy minecraft.
<Karti> bioterror, Th eactual problem was that the VMClone changed the eth0 to eth1 :) Freaky but looks like a few answers from teh net
<kristian-aalborg> hi again... can someone help me save grub4dos?
<kristian-aalborg> I have slitaz on hda and ubuntu on a compact flash disc via pcmcia... what should I add to menu.lst?
<ibuclaw> kristian-aalborg, can't say for sure.
<kristian-aalborg> hi ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> it'd be best to bootup, and when grub loads, go straight into interactive mode
<kristian-aalborg> one moment
<ibuclaw> from there, you'd be able to *probe* the devices
<kristian-aalborg> yup... I tried that but couldn't figure it out
<kristian-aalborg> ok, in grub command line now
<ibuclaw> vague memory tells me:
<ibuclaw> find /boot/grub/stage2
<ibuclaw> or find /boot/grub/stage1
<kristian-aalborg> both gives (hd0.1), then appear to freeze
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-18
<kristian-aalborg> ibuclaw: I got the super grub rescue cd
<thewrath> ?
<thewrath> anyone home?
<kristian-aalborg> thewrath: no
<kristian-aalborg> :P
 * thewrath comes to kristian-aalborg and gives them a "Gibbs" head slap
<kristian-aalborg> as in Brothers Gibbs, the Bee Gees?
<thewrath> no NCIS Special Agent LeeRoy Jeathrow Gibbs
<kristian-aalborg> ah okay... the other thing would undoubtedly be painful, though
<reaper_> anyone know how to recover a password for a achieve
<UndiFineD> reaper_, meet john
<reaper_> ?
<UndiFineD> john is a cousin of jack
<UndiFineD> the ripper
<reaper_> right
<UndiFineD> which happens to be able to guess passwords
<reaper_> ok
<UndiFineD> i found it funny with your name reaper_
<UndiFineD> but john is real
<reaper_> ok
<aveilleux> reaper_: You mean like passworded RAR archives?
<reaper_> yeah
<reaper_> rarcrack doesnt work
<aveilleux> reaper_: Why don't you have the password? Most times you find on you generally get the password from the uploaded 9_9
<aveilleux> uploader*
<aveilleux> one*
<reaper_> yeah well not this time
<reaper_> have to pay to get a password
<aveilleux> From... what
<reaper_> a movie
<aveilleux> reaper_: Piracy is not condoned on these channels.
<reaper_> its not piracy if you own the movie
<aveilleux> reaper_: Then make a digital copy yourself.
<reaper_> the one i have is all messed up and will not play
<aveilleux> reaper_: Have you tried disc recovery solutions like Disc Doctor, etc?
<reaper_> no
<reaper_> their is no hope for the disk
<reaper_> a friend had a copy of it and sent it to me only problem is that we cant remember the password
<aveilleux> reaper_: The distribution of media from one person to another is still technically piracy, even though you legally own a copy of it. You're licensed to make backups of /your/ copy, not take copies from other people. It's very tricky, legally.
<reaper_> yeah true
<head_victim> aveilleux: also in some parts of the world making backups that change the format are not acceptable eitiher (eg backing up a CD to mp3/ogg)
<aveilleux> head_victim: True that.... sadly
<head_victim> aveilleux: The hard part is I'm sure the laws are all slightly different from place to place making what some people think is ok not ok for others.
<head_victim> I'm not even 100% certain the limits in my own country as it's all so confusing.
<reaper_> very true
<hakimsheriff> am I allowed to use a luanchpad account as an open id on oter websites not realted to Ubuntu>
<pleia2> yep
<aveilleux> hakimsheriff: Yes
<hakimsheriff> okay thx
<aveilleux> hakimsheriff: Though you might have to change the https: with http:
<aveilleux> hakimsheriff: Some sites can't parse https: properly.
<hakimsheriff> thx
<hakimsheriff> <re you guys part of the ubuntu beginners team?
<hakimsheriff> **are
<Dutch70> what would be the purpose of doing that?
<aveilleux> hakimsheriff: I'm a Padawan, not really a full member
<hakimsheriff> wait lets talk un #ubuntu-beginner team
<aveilleux> Dutch70: Changing the https: to http:? Some websites that use OpenID authentication can't properly handle https: referrer URLs, so changing it to http: makes it work. Launchpad automatically forwards to the encrypted https: address to log in, though.
<Dutch70> sorry, should of been more clear...what is the purpose of using a launchpad acct as an open id on other websites? Not exactly sure what an open id is.
<hakimsheriff> It lets you login to the website without having to create a account on that website
<aveilleux> Dutch70: OpenID is a system that enables user to use a single account to login to many websites.
<hakimsheriff> Like "connect with facebooK" thing
<aveilleux> Dutch70: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenID
<Dutch70> oh...lol, sweet
<Dutch70> Thank you
<Dutch70> nice peice of info
<hakimsheriff> is it better to dual-boot or use a virtual machine to play games that can only be played on windows and don't work with wine?
<aveilleux> hakimsheriff: Dual-boot. Virtualization MURDERS the video performance.
<Dutch70> Does anyone have any idea why I would be able to run Ubuntu 10.10 from a live usb on an older pc, but Lubuntu seems to get stuck on the load page with the 4 dots...still flashing?
<hakimsheriff> thx a lot
<head_victim> Dutch70: I had a problem with that screen where it wouldn't find the correct drive. When it's sitting on that screen press an arrow keey and it should drop you to cli and you can see the errors coming through. If you can then google what seems to be coming through that should help;
<Dutch70> Hey head _victim...I was wondering if you'd be on here tonight...I'll give that a try
<head_victim> Depends on when tonight is for you, it's just about 1pm here
<Dutch70> lol
<Dutch70> it's 9:51 here...Fri night of course
<head_victim> And I'm just about to head off for the afternoon but should be home tonight. Just not sure how much I'll be at the pc.
<Dutch70> So  far I just have a flashing "=" sign in the upper left hand corner
<Dutch70> without the quotations that  is
<head_victim> Yep, depends on how old the PC is as to how long it takes.
<Dutch70> Well...in the mean time, the thread you gave me "yesterday" lol...worked great!!! And I'm lovin my pc once again!!!
<head_victim> Hah good to hear
<head_victim> See my trick is that I don't know tonnes of stuff but I have spent so much time googling problems I've had that I've learnt how to find stuff pretty well :)
<nit-wit> head_victim, don't give away the secrets. ;)
<head_victim> nit-wit: hahaha sorry I'll keep it ot myself next time ;)
<head_victim> But yeah, I don't work in IT, I don't know how to code or program, but I do know how to drive google :)
<nit-wit> head_victim, I use google to find links at the Ubuntu forums where I actually help others or so they think anyway
<Dutch70> lol...I'm a regular at the Ubuntu Forums & never found that thread.
<nit-wit> Dutch70, if your loving your pc make sure you wipe it clean for other users. ;)
<Dutch70> lmaoooo
<Dutch70> nicee...touche'
<aveilleux> nit-wit: awwwwwwwwwwww horrible pun
<Dutch70> not so much...here
<Dutch70> my g'f thought it was cute
<nit-wit> sorry I couldn't resist
<head_victim> Dutch70: well I'm sorry I ihave to head out but what I'd suggest is when that screen hangs just fress a few keys, from memory the arrow keys worked) until you f ind one that drops you to cli so you can see what problems it's havving. Google them and it should help. If you're still not having any luck someone in here the main lubuntu channel, their mailing list or the forums should be able to help out.
<Dutch70> ok...do I need to reboot if it doesn't go anywhere or do you know of a shortcut?
<head_victim> If it doesn't hit that screen I'd just reboot
<head_victim> Bearing in mind the older the PC is the longer it will take to get there
<Dutch70> alright thanks
<head_victim> No worries sorry I can't stay but need to work on my resume and I need to head over to my folks as my dad does lots of hiring of staff so he helps me write it.
<Dutch70> good luck
<qu1nn1> newb tried the ubuntu live on a HP Pavilion dv1000 laptop ...impressed
<qu1nn1> wifi, sdcard, got the network share, network printer, all with no problem.  Unplugged the AC to run on battery and POW! shut down immediately
<qu1nn1> looked at the settings for power management and nothing seemed out of the ordinary.... bug?
<pleia2> yikes, that shouldn't happen!
<pleia2> sounds like a bug :(
<qu1nn1> I am beta testing OS's as I am sick of xp.
<holstein> anyone awake?
<holstein> i made a GPG key a year ago at least
<holstein> i think im going to have to do it again :/
<holstein> im trying to learn how to upload to a PPA
<bioterror> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<bioterror> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<holstein> thanks
<holstein> what if im running debuild?
<holstein> and one of the messages at the end is saying "gpg: no secret key available"
<holstein> is that for me?
<holstein> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
 * holstein found a forum post...
<holstein> Not enough random bytes available.  Please do some other work to give
<holstein> the OS a chance to collect more entropy! (Need 277 more bytes)
<holstein> what qualifies as "work"
<holstein> ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> holstein, type something
<IAmNotThatGuy> when you see Need 277 more bytes)
<IAmNotThatGuy> random stuff
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Need 282 more bytes
<holstein> it got worse ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> just type. it doesnt matter
<IAmNotThatGuy> brb in few minutes
<holstein> thanks
<PCChris> If I'm setting up an openVPN connection in NetworkManager (from nm-applet), what is the best way for nm to access the certs and keys that are in a protected directory?  Should I just copy these or change the permissions on the files?  As in, should I do either one of the latter two options or something else entirely?
<PCChris> (I know not the *right* place to ask necessarily, but this channel seems more active than the official NetworkManager channel, which I posted to as well)
<hobgoblin> hi PCChris - you might well have to hang about for an answer - in the meantime have you looked on the forum or in the wiki's?
<PCChris> I actually have not tried searching those yet....have tried the Google with no success, not quite sure what I should search for
<PCChris> hobgoblin, ^^
<hobgoblin> me neither ;)
<hobgoblin> http://crunchbang.org/ubuntu-search-engine/
<hobgoblin> start with vpn I guess - it'll get you to a wiki to start with
<PCChris> hobgoblin, k thanks
<hobgoblin> welcome - sorry I can;t be of more help - but I didn't want you to think we were ignoring you
<PCChris> hobgoblin, no problem, might just have to try #nm some more times and see if I ever get a response
<PCChris> hobgoblin, mostly concerned about people hijacking my private client key...though I just realized if they break into my Ubuntu box somehow then unless I change from the default "user you setup initially is a sudoer" behavior they can probably get to the file no matter what anyway
<sogepp> yo guys
<hobgoblin> PCChris: a thought occurs to me - have a look at this guy's forum threads http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 and also his blog - there is a vpm over ssh which might point you in the rigth direction http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/VPN-Over-SSH
<hobgoblin> PCChris: but I hasten to add that I wouldn't know for sure ;)
<PCChris> hobgoblin, ok thanks again..will look into those
<hobgoblin> hi sogepp
<sogepp> hi hobgoblin :)
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, helo hob
<nit-wit> hello
<jerk> my problem is like this: there are three audio I/O ports in my pc. only the middle one works as an audio output-- but i want at least two ports to work as audio outputs, one for the speakers and the other for the headphone. using ubuntu 10.04. can you help plz?
<reaper_> anyone up in here
<nit-wit> reaper_, yeah
<nit-wit> reaper_, common man spit it out.;)
<reaper_> need to fix drivers to play a mmo
<nit-wit> come on man
<reaper_> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<nit-wit> reaper_, mmo?
<reaper_> yeah regnum Online
<nit-wit> reaper_, driver fro the graphics
<reaper_> cdyeah
<nit-wit> reaper_, run this in the terminal and pastebin it   lspci | grep VGA
<nit-wit> reaper_, or is that what the info is
<reaper_> http://pastebin.com/zqX6Qydm
<nit-wit> reaper_, I usualy add this ppa for intel drivers, it might get you closer thats the most I know. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<reaper_> ok thanks
<nit-wit> reaper_, there aemore unstable ppa as well
<reaper_> ok
<jose> what version of ubuntu should I install on a laptop pentium III 1.13 ghz, 512MB ram, 30 GB HD
<bioterror> Lubuntu 10.10
<jose> thanks
<andrew_46> bioterror: Standard Ubuntu will not run on this?
<bioterror> sure it will run, but lubuntu will be _fast_
<bioterror> but I would suggest more from for the gnome
<bioterror> more ram
<bioterror> it's recommended to have 1GB of RAM for the vanilla ubuntu
<andrew_46> bioterror: I will admit I have not used Lubuntu, sounds like an interesting project
<bioterror> andrew_46, I suggest to try it out ;)
<andrew_46> bioterror: Just checking out the website now :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<andrew_46> duanedesign: hello :)
<duanedesign> yes Lubuntu is nice.
<duanedesign> hello andrew_46
<andrew_46> I will admit to being a pretty solid xfce user, but there is always time for something different :)
<duanedesign> i am not sure how different XFCE is from LXDE, I imagine they are fairly similar experience. But i have not used XFCE so i am assuming :)
<bioterror> xfce was fast on version 3 ;)
<andrew_46> I used Xubuntu for a long time a while back, although I believe it is not exactly thriving as focus is on gnomr
<andrew_46> gnoe
<andrew_46> ahhhhhhhh!!!
<andrew_46> gnome
 * andrew_46 will learn to type one day
<bioterror> but I'm off for the music concert, laters
<andrew_46> bioterror: see you :)
<doez> Hi
<doez> Anyone play world of warcraft here?
<pedro3005> I used to
<doez> Did you have any problems with the framerate?
<pedro3005> I used to run it with wine at ~ 60 fps
<doez> sick
<doez> How much tweaking did you have to do?
<pedro3005> practically none
<pedro3005> I ran it with a geforce 8800
<doez> Oh, I'm with AMD's 6870 and cant seem to get it to run even
<doez> Before i installed the drirvers manually i could at least run it with 1 or 2 fps
<doez> I thought the problem was that i ran 64 bit linux, but when i googld it showd up that it was no problem
<pedro3005> and the same card worked perfectly on windows?
<doez> Oh yes.
<doez> Says here I have to run it in windowed mode, and add some wow binary stuff to wine.
<doez> Did you do that?
<pedro3005> I'd run it in fullscreen o_O
<pedro3005> but I remember I did a little tweaking
<pedro3005> change a wow setting
<pedro3005> oh yeah
<doez> And just copying over the windows install to the wine folder works, yes?
<doez> The OpenGL, yeah
<doez> I did that.
<pedro3005> yeah
<doez> Both the wtf config and the regedit one
<doez> I tried adding the .exe file to winecfg, no luck
<doez> Got any ideas?
<doez> glxinfo | grep rendering, gives me nothing in the terminal
<pedro3005> #winehq maybe
<doez> already there asking :)
<nirazio> hi can anyone say me the difference between client and server environment???
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> you mean Ubuntu Desktop Edition and Ubuntu Server Edition?
<nirazio> yes
<hobgoblin> nirazio: the server edition is optimised (afaik) for use as a server - desktop more for normal use - server has no gui
<nirazio> oke :)
<hobgoblin> there are other differences - best thing to do would be look at ubuntu.com and google
<bioterror> server is minimal installation optimized to be a server
<bioterror> but you can say sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> or what ever desktop
<hobgoblin> yes
<hobgoblin> sorry - thought that was nirazio asking lol
<doez> I cant seem to run world of warcraft with wine, can anyone help me?
<nirazio> Can anyone help me in setting up vsftpd??
<IAmNotThatGuy> doez, you should try #winehq channel
<doez> I've been there already
<IAmNotThatGuy> nirazio, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<IAmNotThatGuy> doez, we mostly prefer to not to use wine. so most of us dont have knowledge about it.
<IAmNotThatGuy> pedro3005, still here
<IAmNotThatGuy> ?
<doez> Is there an alternative?
<IAmNotThatGuy> no wine = no .exe
<doez> Kay.
<vipul> IAmNotThatGuy,  is there any new version for wine?
<doez> 1.2.2 is the stable one
<doez> 1.3.9 is the develop one
<nirazio> IAmNotThatGuy, when i restart it says Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service vsftpd restart
<vipul> humm.... wine supoort .exe file under linux right
<doez> It does, to some extent
<vipul> doez,  what do you mean by some extent? can you explain it
<doez> Taken from my own experience I cant get anything to run under wine.
<doez> Except spotify.
<doez> It's tricky, basically.
<vipul> ok
<doez> From what I've heard, it is possible with a lot of tweaking.
<doez> And searching.
<doez> And testing.
<doez> Trial and error I guess.
<vipul> ok i  have some question related to account password changing in ubuntu
<duanedesign> yeah some apps do better under wine then others
<vipul> well just now 20 mins before i have login to my root user with sudo -s and then password then i try to change my account password with this command <passwd> <--- and it shows me a result you password hav been successfully updated
<vipul> but when i try to login with new password in root user i am unable to log in it ? why
<vipul> but when i used this command sudo passwd  <---- and changes my password
<vipul> it works
<vipul> i want's to know the exact diffrence between this 2 comands
<duanedesign> passwd would change the password for your user account. sudo passwd would change the password for the root account?
<duanedesign> doez: does any of this help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<doez> It does not I'm afraid.
<doez> Really tho I think it's driver related.
<duanedesign> doez: i figured you had probably seen that
<doez> Thanks tho.
<doez> Do you know how to install video drivers?
<doez> Or how to check if I even have them installed
<JoeMaverickSett> doez: this might help, have a look; http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20549 (about WoW)
<doez> Thank you. Though I don't see anything related to my problem.
<duanedesign> doez: what do you get from this command:  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<doez> "06:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress) [1002:6898]
<doez> "
<doez> Any good?
<duanedesign> i am looking to see which driver that is
<doez> In synaptic or their website?
<duanedesign> doez: ok
<duanedesign> doez: yeah there is a pdf that lists the card supported by the flgrx driver. http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/catalyst_104_linux.pdf
<duanedesign> if its not supported by it then you use the open source driver
<duanedesign> looks like your card is
<duanedesign> doez: do any drivers show up under System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<doez> Yes I found a driver for my card on their website
<doez> Hold on.
<doez> Says here I need to activate the driver.
<doez> Should I?
<doez> It's the FGLRX one.
<duanedesign> yes. that is the flgrx driver. Better 3d support
<doez> Alright, I'll reboot and see if it did the trick.
<doez> Cookie to you for now.
<doez> Thanks.
<duanedesign> cool
<JoeMaverickSett> my ATI seems to work better with the open source driver. :)
<doez> duanedesign: Had to format my computer after applying those video drivers. It wouldn't let me start it.
<doez> Guess I'll try again.
 * holstein waves
<holstein> how do i file a bug against lucid-backports?
<holstein> im trying to add 'lucid-backports' to the 'in what package did you find this bug' field
<holstein> and that doesnt seem right...
<hobgoblin> backports is a repo - I'd file it against the package you have the bug in
<holstein> i'll try that
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rakarrack/+bug/691937
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691937 in rakarrack (Ubuntu) "bug report for backporting (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress]
<holstein> i think thats clear
<holstein> i'll drop it in ubuntu-bugs too
<holstein> see if im doing it properly
<slashedice> hi all
<slashedice> anyone mind helping me with a install problem of 10.10?
<holstein> slashedice: sure
<holstein> whats up?
<slashedice> okay, i was able to get ubuntu installed on my laptop no probs, and thats how im actually talking to you right now, but my desktop is being a pain
<slashedice> every time I go to install on my desktop, it will show the 4 blinking in succession lights, and then suddenly they will all go solid and will never load
<holstein> slashedice: how did the live CD run?
<slashedice> i think thats the one i downloaded
<holstein> try getting to the desktop from the LIVE setup
<slashedice> thats the one where it will basically load off the cd and give you a basic desktop correct?
<holstein> slashedice: its the usual download
<holstein> if you didnt search around for a different disc
<holstein> thats more than likely the one you have
<holstein> you'll see 2 options at some point
<slashedice> yeah thats how my laptop started, and that disk worked fine, just not so good on my desktop
<holstein> install or run live without changes
<slashedice> yeah i cant get there
<holstein> AH
<holstein> so you choose 'run live'
<holstein> and no dice?
<slashedice> well when my comp boots, it doesnt give me that option
<slashedice> it just automatically starts doing its thing
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> this will be when the CD boots
<holstein> slashedice: you remember when you did the lappy install
<holstein> there was something graphic that poped up
<holstein> and said install or run live
<holstein> thats what you need to get too
<slashedice> yeah it hangs up at the boot ubuntu screen
<holstein> slashedice: im not sure if your acutally booting the CD or not
<holstein> slashedice: AH
<hobgoblin> slashedice: how much ram - what graphics card on the desktop
<holstein> lets assume that its the graphics card for a moment then
<slashedice> its a nvidia 250 gt and i have 8 gigs of ram
<holstein> hobgoblin: what has happened with 'safe graphics mode' ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> slashedice, you installed 32 bit OS?
<holstein> i havent acutally used the 10.10 live CD
<slashedice> no i grabbed 64 bit
<IAmNotThatGuy> you have a live CD/ USB now?
<hobgoblin> when you first get the cd to boot hit any key and you should then see the different options
<slashedice> yeah,  i had no probs installing on my laptop with it
<hobgoblin> might need nomodeset or something
<slashedice> yeah i can get there
<slashedice> but then it locks up at the ubuntu boot screen
<IAmNotThatGuy> hobgoblin, I believe its nomodeset issue
<hobgoblin> then explain to slashedice how to use it :)
<slashedice> ok, let me fire the desktop up
<slashedice> one sec
<slashedice> ok it booted and i hit f6, and theres a screen that says try ubuntu without installing, install ubuntu, check disc for defects, etc
<IAmNotThatGuy> hobgoblin, gpated is the only way I know =]
<slashedice> thats the screen i should be at, correct?
<hobgoblin> add it to the kernel option - not sure which it is off hand
<slashedice> theres a bunch of f key commands, like f6 other options and nomodeset is there
<slashedice> select that one?
<hobgoblin> can but try
<slashedice> ok im gonna give it a go
<hobgoblin> it might also be useful to remove quiet and splash then you might at least see what it hangs on
<IAmNotThatGuy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604305
<slashedice> ok its booting and boot screen is not pretty anymore lol
<slashedice> its still blinking through the 4 dots though
<slashedice> ok it says unreliable cpu thermal sensor; monitoring disabled
<slashedice> ok it loaded this time
<slashedice> im sitting at the desktop
<slashedice> thanks for all the help
<hobgoblin> cool
<hobgoblin> once you have installed - don't reboot straight away - you can add nomodeset to the grub defaults - you might just end up with a non booting desktop
<slashedice> ok, is that something to watch out for with all nvidia cards?
<hobgoblin> no - mine works fine without - but it's a bit older
<slashedice> ok, is that thermal sensor stuff something to be worried about?
<hobgoblin> not any idea :)
<holstein> slashedice: i did that on my server box
<holstein> about a year ago
<holstein> and it hasnt caught fire yet ;)
<holstein> the bios will still be 'doing its thing'
<holstein> if the CPU gets hot or something
<sogepp> nit-wit
<Herr_Gunter> hello
<Herr_Gunter> i need some help
<sogepp> guys, how many method we can use to return grub2 on ubuntu ??
<UndiFineD> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<reaper_> anyone know of a program for ubuntu that will let you record video as you watch it
<holstein> reaper_: vlc transcodes
<holstein> what are you trying to accomplish?
<reaper_> like when I watch a vid I may wait to record it
<holstein> you probably already have the file if your watching it
<reaper_> not live from the Internet
<holstein> as a creator of media, i would say request a copy from the content creator
<reaper_> like youtube
<holstein> yeah, email and ask for a copy
<holstein> the author may not want you to copy it
<reaper_> true but if that was the case they probably shouldnt have put it on the Internet
<holstein> that doesnt make it 'right'
<reaper_> true
<reaper_> has anyone played Regnum Online?
<reaper_> having trouble running Regnum Online says Unsupported video card can anyone help with this/
<holstein> reaper_: what video card do you have?
<holstein> more importantly, what driver are you using
<holstein> probably have to use a proprietary driver
<reaper_> mobile chipset
<sogepp> have you ever compile driver for intel video card???
<reaper_> no I try and it did work
<sogepp> i can't play game properly with ubuntu, i wonder that my graphic card too low for ubuntu
<reaper_> my laptop isnt a year old yeah so I know thats not my problem I can play Doom 3 with no problem
<holstein> reaper_: what graphics card do you have?
<holstein> intel is usually pretty well supported driver wise
<holstein> but not great performance wise
<holstein> if its nvidia, i think you'll need the proprietary driver to 'have any fun' ;)
<sogepp> mine too, but it can't play even alien arena, seeesh,
<holstein> although, i use the open one on my studio box
<holstein> with nvidia
<reaper_> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<holstein> yeah, so thats prolly just what you get then
<holstein> with that hardware
<reaper_> yeah in win7 i think it comes up as using ATI but not 100% on that
<reaper_> http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/forum/showthread.php?t=56251
<Yorvyk> reaper_, what laptop do you have, some have two video devices in them
<reaper_> sony vaio
<Yorvyk> reaper_, which model
<reaper_> VGN-NW240F
<Yorvyk> reaper_, It is just the Intel video and not one of the two video ones
<reaper_> ?
<Yorvyk> reaper_, with you saying win7 may be using ATI I thought it may have two video cards in
<reaper_> o ok
<reaper_> got it
<reaper_> to work
<Yorvyk> Some do have a mobile graphics chip to save power and a 3d chip for when you want to play games or something but it drains the batteries very quickly
<reaper_> yeah i think so
<reaper_> ok I got pass the video card error not it say cant open file 'game.cfg' (error 2 No such file or directory)
<Yorvyk> which is more fun, playing the game or getting it to run :)
<reaper_> get it to run
<Yorvyk> reaper_, do you have game.cfg in he appropriate folder
<reaper_> its ok got it to run
<Yorvyk> Persistence pays,  have fun :)
<reaper_> yes it does, I will and thanks
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> anyone got experiences with symlinking /var /bin /swap etc?
<kristian-aalborg> I have sort of limited space, thus I'm thinking about doing this
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: That seems like it would royally screw up the system.
<kristian-aalborg> aveilleux: why?
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Because 1. you need those files, and 2. symlink to what?
<kristian-aalborg> I have a second hdd that I can't boot from - I'd copy things there, then symlink to them
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Why bother symlinking? Just mount them as /whatever.
 * kristian-aalborg is dumb
<kristian-aalborg> aveilleux: that seems to be the more clever solotion, yes
<kristian-aalborg> I'll do it after install
<kristian-aalborg> having  a system spread out over several hdd's is not optimal, of course... but I kind of hope it will make it faster since the second hdd is CompactFlash
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Actually, spreading the system out like that can increase system read/write times.
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<asterismo> hi people
<kristian-aalborg> aveilleux: here's the scenario, any input you may have is appreciated
<asterismo> i was wondering if anybody knows of some irc channel about web applet development
<kristian-aalborg> I have one 4g hdd and one 4g compactflash
<asterismo> it's for a friend of mine
<kristian-aalborg> on these, I would like a minimal ubuntu + slitaz + whatever... this machine is there to play with, not be practical
<kristian-aalborg> so, I split the hdd in two and put slitaz on it and I'm in the process of putting ubuntu on the second half
<kristian-aalborg> I'd like to take advantage on the extra 4g for more than media files, of course
 * asterismo is wondering about web applet development channel on the IRC
<kristian-aalborg> asterismo: #web here on freenode
<asterismo> thanks kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> yw
<kristian-aalborg> aveilleux: how'd you go about something like that?
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Set up the partitions normally, then use a LiveCD to copy the data. Once you're done with that, edit /etc/fstab to reflect the new mounts.
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: I'm a little busy so I can't really get into it right now, hopefully someone else can walk you through it
<asterismo> kristian-aalborg > do you know any other web development channel? thanks in advance
<kristian-aalborg> thanks aveilleux - I'll look into it
<asterismo> maybe a java one
<kristian-aalborg> asterismo: nope, sorry - have you tried simply /JOIN #java ?
<asterismo> kristian-aalborg > I'll try that thanks
<kristian-aalborg> not sure anything's there - if no luck, try googling it
<sogepp> guys, how to register my id on freenode???
<aveilleux> sogepp:  /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<sogepp> thx
<yofel> kristian-aalborg: just as a side note, you could try to make LVM treat both the hdd and compact flash as one virtual drive, I never tried that with a CF though
<kristian-aalborg> hi yofel
<kristian-aalborg> I'm 90% through installation, should this have been done during partition perhaps?
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Yes
<yofel> yes, actually before that
<kristian-aalborg> that makes it easy, then ;)
<kristian-aalborg> the thing aveilleux suggested seems rather straightforward, though
<yofel> yep, and I would recommend that too if you use regular partitions
<ibuclaw> btrfs allows you to create a filesystem that spans multiple devices
<ibuclaw> ie: mkfs-btrfs /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<kristian-aalborg> hi ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> though it's still in development.
<kristian-aalborg> hurm
<ibuclaw> and commit speed is no way near as nice as ext4
<kristian-aalborg> I don't really want my /bin to be "in development" ;)
<ibuclaw> kristian-aalborg, when I'm ill, I don't really want to go to "a practice" ;)
<ibuclaw> at the end of the day, you either testing or being tested. =)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-19
<thewrath> hey all!
<reaper_> My Internet download speed is slower then what it is in Win, any ideas on how to change this?
<reaper_> or how do i check to see what is using my internet to slow it down
<holstein> reaper_: how are you determining its slower?
<reaper_> it runnings in win7 at 80kbps on here its 50kbps
<holstein> right
<holstein> where are those #'s coming from?
<reaper_> the 80kbps is what my internet downloads at and the 50kbps is what im watching it run at
<holstein> i guess what im getting at is
<holstein> what is reporting those figures to you?
<reaper_> well my web browser and terminal
<holstein> so, a speed test?
<holstein> in the browser
<holstein> the same test on both OS's?
<holstein> i suppose if its wifi
<holstein> it could be a wifi driver issue
<reaper_> the speed i got when i got my internet installed
<reaper_> yes
<reaper_> need had problem until 10.10
<holstein> check and see what driver you had before
<holstein> is it a broadcom chip?
<reaper_> yeah think so
<reaper_> and my internet runs on different wired or wireless
<holstein> wired *should be faster
<holstein> i would expect that
<holstein> with G
<reaper_> its not runs the same I checked
<reaper_> this one speed test says its at 600kbps
<reaper_> when I use the update manager it downloads like it should but if I download from my browser or terminal it doesnt download like it should
<holstein> i would say, sleep on it
<holstein> and test some more later
<reaper_> yeah I have been at this for days
<holstein> maybe set up some local tests on your LAN
<holstein> that you can trust %100
<reaper_> unless it has nothing to do with my internet it the server that im downloading from
<holstein> yeah, setting up something locally will reduce the variables
<reaper_> that has to be what it is
<reaper_> because the update manager is downloading at what it should be
<holstein> i wouldnt lose slee over it
<holstein> sleep*
<reaper_> im not going to it is what it is
<holstein> :)
<jacky12345> im looking at creating an ISO from my bootable windows C:, and i believe the only proper way to go about this is to get a live CD going with an ISO creator utility. is this possible?
<aveilleux> jacky12345: You mean making a Windows LiveCD?
<jacky12345> Well, i want to move my existing Windows machine to a virtual server. My virtual server software: VMWhere will open an ISO to create my virtual machine...
<jacky12345> I don't know of any windows ISO creating utilities that create ISO from the C: so it looks as if I might have to use a nix live CD with an 'ISO creation' utility.
<nit-wit> jacky12345, different drivers all kinds of stuff Its been done but not beginners work
<jacky12345> That way, my windows OS isn't running therefore there will be no 'open files' so i can, in theory, create an ISO from my C: and save it to my D:
<aveilleux> jacky12345: The way Windows is designed makes it very hard to create LiveCDs from it.
<jacky12345> but surely i can boot from my dvd drive with ubunto, and run a ISO creation program..no?
<jacky12345> ...or am i dreaming?
<Cheri703> I've never heard of that being possible
<Cheri703> maybe with some sort of ghosting software? but...not to make an iso from an existing installation
<jacky12345> oh
<nit-wit> jacky12345, I have seen on the web where everything is true of course people claiming to have moved the MS to a virtual, different manner then a ISO though I believe.
<holstein> yeah, clonezilla or similar
<jacky12345> clonezilla eh?
<holstein> still, getting xp to be 'happy' after the move
<holstein> thats going to be the trick
<jacky12345> holstein, so much for MS 'virtual' concept/definition eh?
<holstein> its not like linux where most drivers are in the kernel
<holstein> and you can just jump ship anytime you want
<holstein> you might be able to clone the install
<Cheri703_> jacky12345: you can install a fresh windows setup in a vm
<nit-wit> holstein, that would be the best guess,  have tried it my W7 setup to Vbox couldn't get it to work.
<Cheri703_> but not take your existing
<holstein> move it and run some restoritive install
<jacky12345> oh wow - i thougt that this was a somewhat 'common' thing to do and that there would be some type of software, but this looks like a major damn project
<holstein> where your data *should still be in place
<holstein> jacky12345: with linux, its easier
<holstein> i think , unless you have a whole bunch of custimization going on
<holstein> just do the fresh install
<holstein> in whatever vitrualization your going to be using
<holstein> then you can easily move that install to another machine running the same vitrualization environment
<holstein> anytime you want
<Cheri703_> ubuntu is SUUUUPER easy
<Cheri703_> for moving things around
<Chilldy> Hello?
<Chilldy> First of all I'm using a VPS and using tightvnc on it for the game Minecraft.I was told to use this command for an update. It took about an hour. After it was done I restarted and now I can't start my VNC server. -Using a VPS btw. Normally on a fresh boot it uses around 15mb of ram a little less now it's stuck at 2mb - 4mb. When I try to start the VNC it goes to about 9mb which is supposed to go around 350 to 400mb.
<Chilldy> Here is the command I used
<Chilldy> apt-get install python-software-properties -y; cd /etc/apt; rm sources.list; wgethttps://allgamer.net/files/sources.list; gpg --keyserver pgpkeys.mit.edu --recv-key C90F9CB90E1FAD0C && gpg --export --armor C90F9CB90E1FAD0C | sudo apt-key add -; apt-get update -y; apt-get install zip screen htop -y; apt-get upgrade -y; apt-get install libmono-corlib2.0-cil libmono-system-runtime2.0-cil libmono-system-web2.0-cil libmono-windowsbas
<Chilldy> After that update I noticed the desktop became lower quality I thought it was normal so I restarted the server and now I'm having that problem
<jackoriper> hi
<jackoriper> cable internet ( ethernet plug ) is directly connected to laptap for internet, how to setup or do settings , so that internet to work on ubuntu 10 ? ( local  internet  provider is fan to XP only ), but im ubuntu in our region.
<Cheri703> jackoriper: please ask your question in one channel at a time
<holstein> jackoriper: you have access to a router?
<jackoriper> holstein: no, local service provider has just provided a cable into our house.
<holstein> well, an easy way to deal with that, assuming you want to run more than one computer is to get a router
<holstein> im trying to find the info you would need...
<holstein> its do-able
<holstein> ive just always had a router
<Chilldy> Anyone have any idea about my question earlier?
<holstein> Chilldy: how does that game run via VNC ?
<Chilldy> I'm running my game server through VPS and it requires a VNC so that I can remote connect from my desktop
<holstein> AH
<holstein> how *well* does that game run via VNC
<holstein> ?
<Chilldy> It runs just fine. It's been running almost 2 months flawlessly and just when I ran that big command of updates I can't load the VNC server anymore
<holstein> where did you get that command?
<holstein> Chilldy: are you otherwise up to date on the machine?
<Chilldy> From the Minecraft gaming forum
<holstein> with packages?
<Chilldy> This is the command I used
<Chilldy> apt-get install python-software-properties -y; cd /etc/apt; rm sources.list; wgethttps://allgamer.net/files/sources.list; gpg --keyserver pgpkeys.mit.edu --recv-key C90F9CB90E1FAD0C && gpg --export --armor C90F9CB90E1FAD0C | sudo apt-key add -; apt-get update -y; apt-get install zip screen htop -y; apt-get upgrade -y; apt-get install libmono-corlib2.0-cil libmono-system-runtime2.0-cil libmono-system-web2.0-cil libmono-windowsbas
<holstein> maybe the updates are expecting you to have newer version of packages installed
<holstein> i still would not expect that to effect the VNC connection
<holstein> BUT it wouldnt hurt to just check for updates
<JoeMaverickSett> !pastebin | Chilldy
<ubot2> Chilldy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> and read though the list
<holstein> and see what is available
<Chilldy> Read through what list?
<holstein> the list of availalbe updates for your vitrual server machine
<Chilldy> How do I do that?
<holstein> well, i dont have a VPS
<holstein> but i run
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> and
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade *if i want the updates
<holstein> but you might want to check with your host
<Chilldy> Okay I will see if it does anything I remember typing those in an it didn't do anything
<holstein> and see how they suggest you do that
<holstein> Chilldy: is there some functionality you need in the update?
<holstein> this might be one of those lessons - 'if it aint broke' ;)
<holstein> i break things updating all the time though
<Chilldy> Okay I get this
<Chilldy> Could not resolve 'archive.canonical.com'
<Chilldy> when I run sudo apt-get update
<holstein> probably need to sort that out
<Chilldy> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg
<holstein> might want to upgrade to lucid anyways
<holstein> the long term support
<holstein> that might just make things worse though ;)
<Chilldy> I don't want to lose anything on the server so I wont be reinstalling the OS
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> back it up
<holstein> you never know what you'll be doing to get that game working
<holstein> minecraft forums?
<Chilldy> I thought linux was so much better and that I agree it's just SOOO much more complicated then windows o.O
<holstein> http://www.minecraftforum.net/
<holstein> well, your doing something rather complex with it
<Chilldy> I've tried everywhere and I'm waiting from a response to those that own the server, but I don't think they know and are taking a long time to respond
<holstein> and your mot familiar with the package manager
<Chilldy> I've already posted ont he minecraft forum
<holstein> i mean, to each his own, i say
<holstein> but i think its more what ever you get used to
<holstein> i mean, how is your windows VPS doing?
<Chilldy> My windows vps is fine?
<holstein> maybe you can run it on there ?
<Chilldy> Like I said this all started right after that long line of updates and restarting
<holstein> maybe they have better windows support?
<Chilldy> They do, but I don't want to run a server on my computer
<holstein> maybe try #ubuntu-server
<holstein> its quiet in there though, you might have to wait around a bit...
<Chilldy> It was quiet in here for a while :P
<holstein> good luck
<Chilldy> Thanks anyways
<JoeMaverickSett> Chilldy: i've not much of a techie, but i think you'd have to reconnect the VNC to re-gain access.
<JoeMaverickSett> *i'm
<Chilldy> I did reconnect it
<Chilldy> I sued this command
<Chilldy> used*
<Chilldy> tightvncserver -geometry 800x600
<Chilldy> I use it everytime I reboot the vps
<holstein> whats the connection like without arguments?
<Chilldy> And I don't get an error. When I look at the ram usage normally it hits about 350mb to 450mbs but for some reasont he ram is staying at 9mb
<Chilldy> It's as if it isn't even loading
<Chilldy> I also noticed after I ran the long line of updates my desktop background became lower quality
<Chilldy> So now when I restart the VPS the ram usage stays stuck at 2mb rather then 15mb it would normally be at on a reboot
<Chilldy> I've also tried running the command startx
<Chilldy> to no avail
<Chilldy> I get Fatal server error: xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<Chilldy> o.O
<Chilldy> !pastebinit
<ubot2> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Chilldy> Wondering if anyone here can help with a huge problem I have have running this command http://paste.ubuntu.com/545493/
<Chilldy> I have after running*
<CensoredBiscuit> Hold on
<CensoredBiscuit> Thats a pretty loaded command'
<CensoredBiscuit> any feedback?
<Chilldy> Yeah It was supposed to do a ton of updates
<CensoredBiscuit> Whats the problem?
<Chilldy> As it did but it ended up I can't run my TightVNC server
<CensoredBiscuit> any error message?
<Chilldy> It loads fine when I type "tightvncserver -geometry 800x600"
<Chilldy> But I noticed that the Ram usage doesn't move
<Chilldy> After I had ran that long list of updates only real things I noticed was the desktop GUI and went to lower quality
<Chilldy> When I restarted thats when i ran into the issue
<Chilldy> With a full reboot of the VPS the ram used to stop at about 15mb now it's stuck at 2mb. And when I ran the VNC server it would normally hit 350mb to 450mb
<Chilldy> Now it just gets stuck at around 9mb
<CensoredBiscuit> Let me take a look at that command
<Chilldy> Okay
<CensoredBiscuit> I would also never run a huge command like this..
<CensoredBiscuit> Its difficult to troubleshoot
<Chilldy> I was just told it was a bunch of updates.
<CensoredBiscuit> you were told?
<Chilldy> Yes
<UndiFineD> o/
<Chilldy> I mean does the command not look like a bunch of updates?
<CensoredBiscuit> Half of these- if not all were from funky websites.
<CensoredBiscuit> these  programs could be anything
<Chilldy> Is there a way to revert back?
<CensoredBiscuit> do you have backups?\
<hajour> CensoredBiscuit, in short what is the problem
<Chilldy> I assumed there would be auto backups? o.O
<UndiFineD> Chilldy, that command is so large it does not fit the pastebin
<Chilldy> "apt-get install python-software-properties -y; cd /etc/apt; rm sources.list; wgethttps://allgamer.net/files/sources.list; gpg --keyserver pgpkeys.mit.edu --recv-key C90F9CB90E1FAD0C && gpg --export --armor C90F9CB90E1FAD0C | sudo apt-key add -; apt-get update -y; apt-get install zip screen htop -y; apt-get upgrade -y; apt-get install libmono-corlib2.0-cil libmono-system-runtime2.0-cil libmono-system-web2.0-cil libmono-windowsba
<Chilldy> That's the whole commands
<UndiFineD> well I do not know allgamer.net
<CensoredBiscuit> now he cannot run TightVNC and the GUI looks oddd and etc.
<UndiFineD> but I see the fault
<Chilldy> The GUI looked of low quality after the update
<Chilldy> then I restarted
<Chilldy> and I can't load the vnc server
<Chilldy> What's the fault UndifineD?
<UndiFineD> it is with wget
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545499/
<Chilldy> Any idea what I should do?
<UndiFineD> it is a weird way to get around making a ppa ....
<UndiFineD> also ... they replace your sources.list
<UndiFineD> so you get stuff they decided
<UndiFineD> Chilldy, what do you want to achieve now ...
<Chilldy> I just want to get it working again.
<UndiFineD> so ... what is wrong atm
<Chilldy> I have no clue where to start other then reinstalling Ubuntu
<Chilldy> Well
<Chilldy> With a full reboot of the VPS the ram get's stuck at 2mb's it used to go to around 15mb. When I started my VNC server it would bump up the ram to around 350 to 450mb now the ram stays at around 9mb
<Chilldy> I run this everytime I start the VPS "tightvncserver -geometry 800x600"
<Chilldy> And I get no errors, but it seems as if it doesn't load
<Chilldy> And I can't connect to it
<UndiFineD> you can connect to ssh ?
<Chilldy> I don't know if it's SSH but I'm able to connect to the console through the VPS Control Panel
<Chilldy> I'm still able to use the Terminal
<UndiFineD> ok
<UndiFineD> could you pastebin the content of the sources.list ?
<Chilldy> How do I do that?
<UndiFineD> copy the text from terminal and paste
<UndiFineD> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hajour> UndiFineD, you  are tired and i have asked others to help Chilldy
<UndiFineD> :)
<hajour> good night UndiFineD :)
<UndiFineD> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chilldy> Your elaving?
<Chilldy> leaving*
<hajour> Chilldy,  there comes a other for you
<hajour> UndiFineD,  have not yet slept and its almost 8.00 in morning here
<hajour> ok?:)
<Chilldy> i don't have a sources list these are it in apt folder   sources.list.save and sources.list.d
<UndiFineD> aha
<Chilldy> o.O
<Chilldy> What does that mean?
<hajour> that that explains things
<Chilldy> Can that be fixed?
<UndiFineD> Chilldy, run this:
<UndiFineD> cd /etc/apt
<UndiFineD> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/a/sources.list
<Chilldy> I get this error  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/a/sources.list
<Chilldy> Resolving dl.dropbox.com... failed: Name or service not known.
<Chilldy> wget: unable to resolve host address `dl.dropbox.com'
<UndiFineD> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Chilldy> Okay I got nameserver 4.2.2.1 nameserver 4.2.2.2
<UndiFineD> your dns seems broken
<UndiFineD> ps aux |grep dns
<UndiFineD> I think dnsmasq is not running
<Chilldy> copy paste that?
<UndiFineD> yup
<Chilldy> root     10096  0.0  0.0   1784   548 ttyp0    S+   09:49   0:00 grep dns
<Chilldy> That's what it came up to
<UndiFineD> /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<Chilldy> -bash: /etc/init.d/dnsmasq: No such file or directory
<UndiFineD> ok now i am really stuck
<UndiFineD> /etc/init.d must have some sort of dns service
<UndiFineD> but is is not running
<bioterror> Chilldy, hope you've fixed that line, there's "wgethttps://", add a space between wget and https
<UndiFineD> besides dnsmasq it could be named / bind
<uBUXUBu> i am looking into it but have no answer yet
<UndiFineD> bioterror, he has no dns service
<Chilldy> I cd'd to init.d and then typed "dnsmasq restart" I got dnsmasq: setting capabilities failed: Operation not permitted
<bioterror> is he ircing from this computer
<bioterror> or from another
<Chilldy> bioterror there was a space between them some hoe when i copy pasted it removed a space
<UndiFineD> some web terminal
<Chilldy> I'm ircing on my home desktop the terminal is from a company that hosts VPS servers
<bioterror> does that computer get ip address from dhcp? or is it static configuration
<Chilldy> The VPS has it's own Ip
<UndiFineD> ifconfig
<Chilldy> Everything was working just fine for two months straight until I ran the long line of updates for the VPS
<Chilldy> My desktop is fine the issue is with the VPS
<bioterror> those commands should have nothing to do with dns
<UndiFineD> I think the updates broke it
<Chilldy> It had to lol. I'm just needing a fix :P
<UndiFineD> does you network interface have an ip ?
<UndiFineD> ifconfig
<bioterror> rather I would like to know if he can ping those nameservers
<Chilldy> ifconfig didn't do anything
 * UndiFineD oh noes
<bioterror> whaaat?
<bioterror> what does "ifconfig eth0" prompt
<Chilldy> eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<UndiFineD> bioterror, also lo is missing
<UndiFineD> so that is one for /etc/init.d/net????????
<Chilldy> ?
<bioterror> but why to stayup for a whole night
<bioterror> huh?
<bioterror> ohop
 * UndiFineD points to hajour, she made me
<Chilldy> When I run sudo apt-get update I get thisErr http://archive.canonical.com karmic Release.gpg Could not resolve 'archive.canonical.com' Reading package lists... Done W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg Could no t resolve 'archive.canonical.com'
<UndiFineD> :P
<bioterror> Chilldy, ofcourse you get, you dont have eth0 interface
<bioterror> Chilldy, you dont have network at all
<Chilldy> How does that update mess all that up?
<bioterror> you updated kernel or something
<UndiFineD> are these instructions given by the vps service ?
<Chilldy> No from other help forums
<Chilldy> They don't seem to be helping though
<bioterror> is that update from ubuntu branch?
<UndiFineD> bioterror, you know what i meant ?
<CensoredBiscuit> No. Bioterror it wasn't
<UndiFineD> he needs to try to restart his network config
<bioterror> so he leeched kernel from some other service
<CensoredBiscuit> hey bio
<Chilldy> No that long list of updates was from a different forum to help run a wrapper for my game server properly
<bioterror> or how should I say it, someone elses kernel than ubuntu
<CensoredBiscuit> I'ma pm you kay?
<CensoredBiscuit> bioterror
<bioterror> CensoredBiscuit, pm about what?
<Chilldy> So am I just out of luck on this one?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> hahahaha
<bioterror> oh no
<Chilldy> The question is have you guys given up? :P
<Chilldy> brb
<uBUXUBu> i have a tech in my channel who will try to help...pl;eae state clearly what is happening chilly
<uBUXUBu> please*
<Chilldy> back
<UndiFineD> Chilldy, so you have to restart your network
<Chilldy> Okay has your tech looked at my code that I used to update?
<UndiFineD> but I am too tired to be of proper help
<Chilldy> So whos taking over?
<UndiFineD> it is in /etc/init.d/net*
<UndiFineD> but i have several files there
<bioterror> that badgerports is mysterious
<bioterror> trying to investigate it
<bioterror> but I've got no access to it's dists
<UndiFineD> bioterror, he is missing /etc/apt/sources.list
<UndiFineD> here is mine: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/a/sources.list
<bioterror> well
<Chilldy> This is so frustrating
<uBUXUBu> may i ask..is the problem that u cannot get online? (late getting involved).
<bioterror> uBUXUBu, seems so
<uBUXUBu> Chilldy, is that it?
<Chilldy> I think so. And that I have no sources.list
<uBUXUBu> i am installing ubuntu 10.04 as we speak...if i can get a clear idea wut the prob is i will try to see if wut iam doing can help answer the question.
<uBUXUBu> ok so u wanna know why u dont have a source list is that correct?
<bioterror> he delled it
<Chilldy> I'll start fromt he top again
<Chilldy> I ran this long list of updates
<Chilldy> "apt-get install python-software-properties -y; cd /etc/apt; rm sources.list; wgethttps://allgamer.net/files/sources.list; gpg --keyserver pgpkeys.mit.edu --recv-key C90F9CB90E1FAD0C && gpg --export --armor C90F9CB90E1FAD0C | sudo apt-key add -; apt-get update -y; apt-get install zip screen htop -y; apt-get upgrade -y; apt-get install libmono-corlib2.0-cil libmono-system-runtime2.0-cil libmono-system-web2.0-cil libmono-windowsba
<Chilldy> And it took about an hour and a half
<Chilldy> after it was done my desktop turned into a lower res
<uBUXUBu> ok keep going...i think this happened to me
<Chilldy> so I restarted the VPS
<uBUXUBu> stop right there for a sec
<uBUXUBu> remind me wut VPS is
<Chilldy> A virtual private server
<Chilldy> I'm using it to host my game server
<Chilldy> through another company
<uBUXUBu> ok im still gonna try to help but i dont know about that stuff
<Chilldy> kinda like a dedicated server
<uBUXUBu> listen
<uBUXUBu> did the update fully install
<uBUXUBu> and did u reboot when it finished
<Chilldy> It did
<Chilldy> Yes
<sogepp> geez, i have tried to burn iso image into cd 3 times, and no one has the same md5 code,
<uBUXUBu> ok then wut happened
<uBUXUBu> cmon Chilldy keep goin
<Chilldy> Well when I tried to run my VNC server so that I could remote connect to it from my computer at home it loaded as usual, but when I look at the ram usage it usually was at around 350mb to 450mb now it's just at 9mb
<Chilldy> and I can't connect to it
<bioterror> Chilldy, can you find NIC from lspci?
<uBUXUBu> ok so the problem is u cannot connect to you remote server
<Chilldy> When I run sudo apt-get update I get thisErr http://archive.canonical.com karmic Release.gpg Could not resolve 'archive.canonical.com' Reading package lists... Done W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg Could no t resolve 'archive.canonical.com'
<Chilldy> I have no idea what those terms mean Bioterror
<bioterror> Network Interface Card
<bioterror> and lspci lists devices you have
<bioterror> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 16)
<Chilldy> Okay... I don't know how to go about finding those
<bioterror> something like that
<uBUXUBu> so the problem is you cannot connect to your remote game server..is that correct?
<bioterror> uBUXUBu, problem is that he run an update and the network is gone
<Chilldy> I can't start my VNC server on my VPS so access the GUI
<bioterror> uBUXUBu, he doesnt seem to have eth0 and neither lo0
<bioterror> lo
<uBUXUBu> so the update changed it..it was all working before??
<uBUXUBu> Chilldy, /
<Chilldy> Yes it was working just fine
<uBUXUBu> ?
<bioterror> Chilldy, confirm that lspci, please
<uBUXUBu> ok i will check with my gamer ubuntu tech and see if he thinks he can help
<uBUXUBu> brb
<uBUXUBu> cos i cant
<Chilldy> How do I confirn Lspci?
<Chilldy> confirm*
<bioterror> from terminal
<Chilldy> What do I type?
<bioterror> !lspci
<ubot2> Factoid 'lspci' not found
<bioterror> lspci
<Chilldy> lspci: Cannot find any working access method.
<bioterror> your problem lies there
<Chilldy> How do I fix that?
<uBUXUBu> i wonder if u can use the buntu cd repair option
<Chilldy> I don't have access to the hardware
<Chilldy> As it's run through a company
<bioterror> how are you connected to it then?
<bioterror> from serial console?
<Chilldy> http://hazenet.co.uk/ is the company I go to
<bioterror> I dont care about the company
<Chilldy> yes I'm connected to it in a VPS Control Panel
<Chilldy> that offeres a console
<Chilldy> That is where I go to reboot, boot, or start my VNC server so that I can remote connect to it through TightVNC
<bioterror> you can try to boot older kernel
<Chilldy> I just don't want to have to reinstall the operating system, because I don't want to lose everything over 5 months of game server info
<bioterror> Chilldy,  what does uname -a  prompt
<bioterror> "uname -a"
<bioterror> without ""
<Chilldy> Linux 2.6.18-194.8.1.el5.028stab070.5 #1 SMP Fri Sep 17 19:10:36 MSD 2010 i686
<Chilldy> GNU/Linux
<uBUXUBu> what kind of game server is it?
<Chilldy> Minecraft Server.
<Chilldy> The OS is Ubuntu 9.10 x86 Version (32bit) With GNOME Desktop and TightVNC pre-installed
<uBUXUBu> if u want to join my channel a tech there said he will take a shot at this problem Chilldy ...he is a gamer
<uBUXUBu> i cant keep relaying
<Chilldy> Okay how do I join the channel?
<uBUXUBu> i will PM u
<Chilldy> okay
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> damn, where did you get that kernel
<bioterror> that kernel is your problem
<bioterror> it's old, and some weird build. not suited for ubuntu
<bioterror> and I bet you dont know at all what kind of hardware is inside of it
<bioterror> I suggest to boot and choose another kernel from GRUB
<bioterror> if your computer has a real serial connection, you should be able to press shift on bootup and choose that real ubuntu kernel from grub list
<bioterror> but lesson #1: do not use repositories YOU DONT KNOW
<bioterror> lesson #2 do not take advices from just a random website if you dont know what you're doing
<bioterror> as you dont have a physical connection to that server, you cannot boot livecd/usb and chroot and fix that problem
<bioterror> so your only hope is really find older kernel from GRUB and boot that
<bioterror> it should bring back your ethernet
<bioterror> Chilldy, tbqh you're on your own from this point on
<bioterror> ls /boot is welcome command to find out
<bioterror> 9.10 doesnt have plymouth if I remember right, it should have GRUB 1.5 or something like that and ask to press esc on bootup
<bioterror> to access GRUB
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, thankz for talking to yourself :P
<bioterror> no problem mate
<bioterror> I had awesome guitar playing session moments ago
<bioterror> kids played drums and I had a spaced out stonerish riff with flanger
<uBUXUBu> maybe ill PM my guys and tell them
<IAmNotThatGuy> uBUXUBu, :P
<UBUxUBU> we are still goin at it with chilldy
<UBUxUBU> in my channel sheez
<ggeorgy> hi
<ggeorgy>  :)
<ggeorgy> i search a program for video trancsoding
<ggeorgy> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<ggeorgy> ca u help me?
<ggeorgy> thanks
<doez> What can I do to restore the clock and those panels to the upper right?
<doez> I got some error saying that I needed to delete those
<hobgoblin> doez: indicator applet session or indicator applet I would think
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> those are not in the indicator
<bioterror> add to panel, that's is
<doez> Kay, so how do I add stuff back?
<doez> nevermind
<hobgoblin> clock isn;t no - but if that's not on the system it has been uninstalled as they are seperate packages I understand
<doez> Well I just formatted the pc and I did not uninstall the clock
<hobgoblin> doez: and what error is telling you to remove things?
<hobgoblin> formatted ? so there's nothing on it at all then
<doez> Well in the start there were
<doez> then when i activated my video drivers they all went gone
<doez> and i cant remeber the error
<hobgoblin> activating a video driver removed the panel? not sure I'm understanding what you are talking about - perhaps a screenshot - you can take it and upload to a image sharing site like imagebin
<doez> Well that's basically it man
<doez> I formatted my pc, copied some files and activated my video drivers. Then BAM they were all gone
<doez> No harm tho, im adding them back now
<doez> I just wanted to know if i could add stuff back.
<hobgoblin> oh ok :)
<hobgoblin> fyi - if you search in synaptic for indicator you'll see things like indicator-datetime etc - if they are not installed they'll not be there in the panel
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> anyone kno any app that alert you after a certain time ??
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<doez> Hi kristian-aalborg
<UndiFineD> o/
<kristian-aalborg> \m/
<UndiFineD> Chilldy, I am awake again, is your problem resolved ?
<Chilldy> Nope
<UndiFineD> ok shall I have another look at this, while I am fresh again :D
<Chilldy> I've been talking to blip for hours now in another channel
<UndiFineD> which chan ?
<kristian-aalborg> bugger, I can't remember how I got wifi to work
<doez> Why did some of my files dissapear when I mounted the hdd in linux?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Files disappeared?
<doez> I had a folder called "Backup", now I don't.
<doez> I noticed the first time i formatted the hdd to linux.
<doez> I still have some files there, but several folders n files are gone
<doez> Well I had separate hdds obviously, I just formatted the systemdisk
<IAmNotThatGuy> there is no chance of losing data
<doez> Well it's not there.
<doez> I was thinking about installing win7 to see if they're there
<doez> But it seems absurd to think that linux filters them out, or even deletes them
<doez> Should I go to windows and see if they show up there?
<IAmNotThatGuy> try it
<IAmNotThatGuy> but there is *no chance of missing a file*
<doez> kay thanks
<IAmNotThatGuy> come back and report here =]
<doez> Will do.
<bioterror> Chilldy, is your server fixed now?
<Chilldy> No
<Chilldy> Still working on it in another channel
<bioterror> why you have not booted older kernel and remove that weird kernel
 * bioterror cant understand what's the problem
<bioterror> I hope you have not given any login informations to unknown people
<Chilldy> No I haven't given login info to anyone
<Chilldy> Blip and undifined have been helping
<bioterror> why dont you check /boot if there's kernels
<bioterror> boot that machine
<UndiFineD> bioterror, I managed to get his network up
<bioterror> since you're having a "server" with serial connection, you should get real bootscreen to the server
<bioterror> UndiFineD, what's the problem them?
<UndiFineD> now going to check packages
<bioterror> apt-get purge broken packages
<bioterror> like that freakin' kernel :D
<bioterror> UndiFineD, did you modprobe?
<UndiFineD> no
<bioterror> I picked 6,5kg ham for christmas and IPTV digibox
<bioterror> UndiFineD, how did you get the NIC up?
<UndiFineD> ifconfig venet0:0 ipadres netmask 255.255.255.25
<UndiFineD> ifconfig venet0:0 ipadres netmask 255.255.255.255
<bioterror> okay
<doez> IAmNotThatGuy: I resolved my issue, I only had to delete the dots infront of my folders in windows, then I found them in linux again.
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah
<IAmNotThatGuy> great :)
<doez> Why does Linux filter those out?
<geirha> linux doesn't have a "hidden" attribute like windows does.
<IAmNotThatGuy> we have ./ as an executable file. that maybe the reason. idk exactly
<geirha> Instead it's just a common practice that if it begins with ., it's hidden.
<doez> So if I name a folder ".folder", it dissapears?
<geirha> IAmNotThatGuy: No, that's just a path to the current directory. You use that if you want to execute a file in the current directory instead of having it search through PATH
<JoeMaverickSett> doez: have a read at -->> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<JoeMaverickSett> doez: oops, sorry wrong link.
<geirha> doez: Yes. In nautilus you can toggle showing hidden files with Ctrl+H
<drubin> doez: It doesn't disapear but it isn't visible by default
<IAmNotThatGuy> geirha, Okies =] tyt
<JoeMaverickSett> doez: this one is the right one; http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/aboutfiles.html
<drubin> geirha: so yes starting files/folders with . are similar to "hidden" in windows
<doez> Kay, seems wierd really.
<doez> Thanks for the link.
<suprengr> it doesn't filter them out - iytdenotes the file as a hidden file - to stop unnecessary tampering perhaps?]
<drubin> doez: No weirder then hidden attribute
<suprengr> ...of couse - you could set nayrilus to 'view hidden files' to see them
<doez> Coming from luls7 it is.
<suprengr> *nautilus
<doez> Is nautilus a Linux version like ubuntu?
<drubin> doez: No nautilus is just the file browser app.
<suprengr> !nautiluws
<ubot2> Factoid 'nautiluws' not found
<suprengr> !nautilus
<ubot2> Factoid 'nautilus' not found
<suprengr> doh!
<IAmNotThatGuy> !root
<IAmNotThatGuy> ?
<ubot2> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<geirha> It's Ubuntu's "explorer.exe" equivalent.
<drubin> geirha: yes
<UndiFineD> bioterror, you mighht be right on that freakin' kernel
<doez> What's a "Wrap" in the terminal?
<doez> Oh, it said "line wrap"
<doez> !wrap
<ubot2> Factoid 'wrap' not found
<JoeMaverickSett> doez: this might help; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Word_wrap ;)
<doez> cheers
<JoeMaverickSett> doez: cheers! :D
<kendrickLeiter> I am having trouble playing an mms in mplayer, and opened Synaptic to look for codecs, but when I selected one, it told me I have to install (again?) mplayer.  Is this normal?
<nlsthzn> kendrickLeiter: Hmmm... never tried to play an mms before... not sure what mplayer needs but I would personally start of by trying VLC...
<CensoredBiscuit> VLC plays anything I love it
<reaper_> has anyone got the mmo last chaos to play
<nlsthzn> reaper_: not heard of it...
<reaper_> http://lastchaos.aeriagames.com/
<aveilleux> reaper_: Oh, it's an aeria game. Does it use the same awful cheating protection that WolfTeam does? (Gameguard)
<reaper_> no I dont think so
<reaper_> I seen vids of it being played on ubuntu
<reaper_> i have been reading and I dont a the LC.bat file could that be it
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> can you set different framebuffer modes for different grub2 entries?
<doez> Does anyone know how I disable the timestamp in skype here?
<kristian-aalborg> doez: there's a folder named .Skype in your home dir - have a look there
<doez> I see the folder with "ls -la", how do I enter the folder?
<doez> Nevermind
<doez> What command can I use to open a file?
<kristian-aalborg> nano filename
<kristian-aalborg> make a backup first:
<bioterror> ./file is you want to execute
<kristian-aalborg> cp filename filename.backup
<kristian-aalborg> doez: have you checked that it's not in the Skype settings?
<doez> Obviously I did.
<doez> I have no idea what im looking for
<doez> all I see is .dbb files
<kosaidpo_is_away> hello guys
<nlsthzn> allo
<kosaidpo_is_away> http://pastebin.com/evvj7eXC this script doesnt work can you help me please
<nlsthzn> kosaidpo_is_away: .... sorry, I am not able too... (n00b here) but wait, the knowledge here abounds!
<kosaidpo_is_away> okies thanks
<kosaidpo> ill be here
<gumdrop> Hello I am Laura.  I am new to Ubuntu and am wondering if i could find assistance setting up my iSight to work under Ubuntu.
<gumdrop> I currently am running a single-boot operation.  I do not have Mac OS Xinstalled right now.
<pleia2> hmm, I'm not all that familiar with macs, but there are some google hits for a search: isight ubuntu
<pleia2> there is an "isight-firmware-tools" package
<pleia2> so installing that is probably your first step :)
<gumdrop> Ok thanks.
<gumdrop> :)
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleiSight
<pleia2> that will probably help too
<pleia2> but hm, that seems to require getting the firmware itself from an existing OSX install
<pleia2> so you'll have to follow the instructions to find it elsewhere
<gumdrop> yeah
<gumdrop> luckily this is the only part of my hardware i have to set it up.  evrything else was easy
<pleia2> that's good to hear, I knew apple support in ubuntu was improving
<gumdrop> i am gonna go look for the firmware package.  i will be back
<gumdrop> Thanks pleia
<pleia2> sure, good luck
<doez> Does anyone know anything about '.lck' or "Lock Files"?
<doez> I think I need to open one of those files.
<aveilleux> doez: What's in it?
<doez> aveilleux: I don't know.
<aveilleux> doez: Then why do you have to open it?
<kristian-aalborg> doez: nano filename
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: nano is only for opening text files.
<doez> I did try the nano command, it gives nothing.
<aveilleux> doez: What is it from? Can you give some more details?
<kristian-aalborg> hi aveilleux
<kristian-aalborg> it appears to be the configuration files for Skype
<doez> aveilleux: I needed to edit some skype settings, so I assume it's some kind of database with some stuff inside.
<aveilleux> doez: Why can't you change the settings within the application?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> how can u se export to make a scipt accessible from everywhre ?
<doez> aveilleux: You'll have to ask the Skype team that. I want to disable the timestamps in the chat.
<drubin> kosaidpo: Where is your script located?
<kosaidpo> in my /home/dir
<drubin> kosaidpo: put them in ~/bin
<drubin> ~/bin should be on your path so you can use them from any where
<drubin> kosaidpo: check that echo $PATH   contains /home/username/bin
<kosaidpo> drubin: okies but can you show me how icanuse export ??
<drubin> if it doesn't we can add it
<aveilleux> drubin: I don't believe that's an option in the Linux version. Skype uses its own database format for settings, which isn't just straight text
<drubin> doez: ^
<kosaidpo> drubin: the /home its not in the PATH
<drubin> kosaidpo: ok ;) in your ~/.bashrc file at the end add a line like  export PATH="$PATH:/home/username/bin"
<drubin> kosaidpo: once you have done that in your current terminal type "source ~/.bashrc" with out the quotes
<drubin> or reopen a new terminal
<doez> drubin: ty
<kosaidpo> source ??
<doez> aveilleus: So im fucked?
<drubin> kosaidpo: source reloads the config file
<kosaidpo> ahh okies thanks
<zkriesse> doez: Please watch your language
<doez> zkreiesse: Will do.
<geirha> No, don't export PATH from .bashrc
<geirha> set environment variables in .profile or .bash_profile
<geirha> Though ubuntu recommends using the pam_env module
<drubin> geirha: why not .bashrc
<geirha> Though, the default .profile in ubuntu adds ~/bin to PATH if it exists.
<geirha> drubin: Because .bashrc is read for each interactive shell
<drubin> geirha: Thanks for the correction
<kosaidpo> uhm guys so whats good practice to do ?
 * drubin has a very custom bashrc setup so it works
<drubin> kosaidpo: Do what geirha says
<geirha> kosaidpo: You just create ~/bin   next time you log in, it'll be in PATH
<geirha> unless you've removed that code from your ~/.profile
<drubin> kosaidpo: and delete the line I told you tot add
<kosaidpo> iokies guys  thanks all
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/DotFiles explains how bash treats those files.
<kosaidpo> geirha: i put em in ~/bin but its not wokin
<geirha> Did you log out and back in again?
<yofel> kosaidpo: did you logout and login again? (or run: . ~/.profile)
<kosaidpo> no i jst reopened the terminal
<yofel> that won't help for .profile, either source the file manually or log out
<kosaidpo> i font have the .profile ??
<geirha> .profile is read when you log in.
<kosaidpo> ill re login
<geirha> Oh, lovely, the last update for chromium apparently added bookmarks.
<geirha> Or maybe it's had it for a while with me not just noticing ...
<kosaidpo> hello guys it doesnt work
<yofel> kosaidpo: what does 'echo $PATH' give you now?
<kosaidpo> yofel: still no /home in thee
<yofel> kosaidpo: do you have a ~/.profile or ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login ?
<kosaidpo> no
<yofel> kosaidpo: when and how did you create your home folder?
<kosaidpo> when i installed my lubuntu
<yofel> anyway, run 'cp /etc/skel/.profile ~/'
<yofel> then try to login again
<kosaidpo> ok
<kosaidpo> done
<kosaidpo> and run the souce profile and it still not accessible that scipt
<kosaidpo> yofel: still not workin even run source profile
<geirha> kosaidpo: Does   echo "$PATH"   show the dir?
<geirha> Oops sorry, you've already covered that :)
<kosaidpo> geirha: yeh it does now
<kosaidpo> SHUD i put the script in ~/bin now ?
<geirha> Hm. You didn't have .profile? So you didn't create the user with the typical tools?
<kosaidpo> noo i install my lubuntu via a flash usb
<kosaidpo> n its workin well
<geirha> And the user you're currently logged in as was the user it created during install?
<geirha> Yes, copy/move the script to ~/bin
<kosaidpo> ok yeh i have only one account on here
<kosaidpo> wichi is me
<kosaidpo> geirha: done how ican reload the hole thing now
<kosaidpo> with the source ??
<geirha> kosaidpo: No, you don't need to do anything more than that
<geirha> You can run the script now without providing its path.
<kosaidpo> well icant infact it says no such file bla lba
<geirha> What's the exact line you're typing in?
<kosaidpo> ./name_OF_FILE
<geirha> kosaidpo: name_OF_FILE   without ./
<kosaidpo> okies
<geirha> with ./ you're telling bash NOT to use PATH, but to instead look for the file to execute in the current directory.
<kosaidpo> geirha: thanks a lot
<kosaidpo> infact i miss a lot of basic in shel thingy
<kosaidpo> thanks again
<geirha> kosaidpo: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<geirha> That's the best bash guide out there. Intended for beginners.
<kosaidpo> infact i kno some cp grep u kno those
<kosaidpo> but u kno like this thingy iwas askin for
<kosaidpo> n others
<kosaidpo> like wht does the export cmmd  fo example
<geirha> export makes a variable an environment variable. That means the variable will be inherited by the commands you run.
<geirha> var=test; bash -c 'echo "$test"'  # will output a blank line.
<geirha> err, sorry.   var=test; export var; bash -c 'echo "$var"'  # will output a blank line.
<geirha> var=test; export var; bash -c 'echo "$var"'  # will output test
<kosaidpo> i got it and cud i put a script instead of a vaiable ?
<geirha> You can't export a script, no. Only variables.
<kosaidpo> geirha: ahh okies but i dont see the point to do so with a variable  ?
<geirha> kosaidpo: Well, some commands look for certain environment variables, and does different stuff depending on what it contains.
<yofel> kosaidpo: what do you want to do in the first place, export has to do with variable visibility
<kosaidpo> geirha: okies yofel ur explain was straight i do a lil of php tho
<yofel> I don't know much php, but I know bash and php don't have that much in common
<kosaidpo> but guys can u give a real example to shoe me the utility to do that to a var ?
<kosaidpo> nooooo yofel the visibilty hihi thats why
<kosaidpo> in php a var declaed in braces  will not exist out of em unless its a global
<kosaidpo> got me wht im tryin to say
<geirha> kosaidpo: echo foobar | grep foo  # do you see foo marked with red when you run that?
<kosaidpo> yeh i guess its normal cus i searhced fore it with grep
<yofel> yes, and a variable will exist in the current shell only by default and isn't visible in a sub-shell, so 'test=0; bash; echo $test' will be empty, 'test=0; export $test; bash; echo $test' will print 0
<geirha> kosaidpo: Now run:  export GREP_COLORS='ms=01;32'
<geirha> kosaidpo: And then run   echo foobar | grep foo   again.
<kosaidpo> geirha: you changed that color variable ?
<kosaidpo> is it
<geirha> grep reads the GREP_COLORS environment variable (if it exists), and uses the value to decide what colors to use.
<kosaidpo> enaie
<kosaidpo> ahh isee so export can redefine the var  too ?
<geirha> kosaidpo: Yes, in bash you can do that. In older shells, you'd have to:  GREP_COLORS='ms=01;32'; export GREP_COLORS
<yofel> kosaidpo: export makes a variable an environment variable or changes a environment variable (running 'env' will print all existing environment variables)
<kosaidpo> yeah well thanks guys all
<kosaidpo> have good time guys and thanks again
<black> Hi Guys,
<CensoredBiscuit> Hello black
<CensoredBiscuit> welcome to #ubuntu-beginners
<black> Hi :-) I am a real linux beginner after I spemn all me life with Windows and Amiga :-)
<black> spemn=spent
<black> I need help, an answer for the foolowing problem:
<black> I need help, an answer for the following problem:
<CensoredBiscuit> Go ahead
<black> just installed, succed with BT4 install yerterday
<black> for me a windows user it was a nightmare of course :-)
<CensoredBiscuit> Whats the issue?
<yofel> Is our installer that bad? (or am I just used to win98) and right, what's the issue? ^^
<black> the issue is: synaptic manager does not run, neither user management application, nor the "services" application
<black> I receive a strange error message if i wanna run the "services": the platfor you are running is not supported
<black> and a list apperas where i am offered a selection of linix distributions to choose from if I am sure I am compatible to
<black> so synaptic manager even can not be seen/find on the machine, Services is not runnign at all
<black> answering your question above: i really can not say anything for the installer bec the whole linux system, the way it works and behaves is totally new to me and strange
<black> I just reinstalled now this BT4 R2 again but the problem remained the same
<yofel> what's bt4 r2 and which release did you installed?
<black> the latest from the back track site
<black> the first download link :-)
<black> it says nemesis
<yofel> black: this is a channel from the ubuntu linux distribution, the backtrack folks should be in #backtrack-linux from their website
<black> i see, sorry! but I realized that this is ubuntu based distribution and the issue might be some general bec I saw similar error at other on forums it is why I tried here
<black> i did not find BT specific channel here
<yofel> yeah, seems ubuntu based, I can't say I get what goes wrong there though
<yofel> black: type in your input field: /join #backtrack-linux
<yofel> that'll get you to them
<black> thank you!!!
<black> good luck guys and wish the best for Ubuntu bec I tried that first and that is rival to Win7 if developed on this way
<black> bye than!
<slashedice> got a question on the network manager, can anybody help?
<yofel> !anyone | slashedice
<ubot2> slashedice: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<slashedice> is there a way to add network manager to system-preferences or system-administration?
<kosaidpo> geirha: hello
<kosaidpo> that thingy didnt wok well it does but every time i close my terminal i shud re-do that  source profile
<kendrickLeiter> I am in the process of using VLC for firefox instead of totem.  I both apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc and apt-get remove totem-mozilla and things are streaming way better, but there is no way to pause / resume, or change where I'm at in a file.  Any help would be appreciated
<geirha> kosaidpo: No, then the file has the wrong name.
<geirha> kosaidpo: It should be  .profile  not  profile
<kosaidpo> geirha: you mean the profile file ?? i dont think so cus i only close n e open a new terminal and do echo $PATH and theres no  home/bla /bla
<kosaidpo> yeh thats wht i have
<geirha> Hm. That's odd. ~/.profile apparently doesn't get sourced at login on your system.
<geirha> I can't think of any reasons why it wouldn't.
<kosaidpo> geirha: btw im using lubuntu not ubuntu
<kosaidpo> i jst tho i wud let you kno
<hakimsheriff> sorry if this is repeated but my internet got cut-off and I am not sure if this message was sent, What are the requirments to join the Ubuntu Members group?
<geirha> kosaidpo: Could be, though I'd expect all variants to do the same in that regard.
<holstein> hakimsheriff: you have a launchpad account?
<hakimsheriff> yes
<holstein> wiki?
<hakimsheriff> yes
<holstein> code of conduct signed?
<hakimsheriff> yes
<holstein> thats as far as i got ;)
<hakimsheriff> so can  apply?
<holstein> i would assume if you apply, and you need something you would be told
<holstein> let me see if there is a wiki page though
<yofel> kosaidpo: just curious, what does 'ls -l ~/.profile' tell you?
<holstein> AH
<kosaidpo> -rw-r--r-- 1 xsaiddx www-data 675 2010-12-19 23:18 .profile
<holstein> hakimsheriff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<kosaidpo> yofel: -rw-r--r-- 1 xsaiddx www-data 675 2010-12-19 23:18 .profile
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> here's mine: -rw-r--r-- 1 yofel yofel 1713 2010-11-17 20:12 /home/yofel/.profile
<yofel> why www-data o.O
<hakimsheriff> yes I read it but I was wondering if anyone could apply, even I if i have only been helping ubuntu for a month
<holstein> hakimsheriff: you would probably be told you should contribute more
<holstein> for longer
<holstein> but, you can apply, and officially hear that
<holstein> at least your intentions will be known
<hakimsheriff> how long do I have to wait?
<kosaidpo> yofel:  iealyy dont kno
<yofel> kosaidpo: you copied the file from /etc/skel/ right? what does 'ls -l /etc/skel/.profile' give?
<kosaidpo> it gives me wht i paste ealie to you
<kosaidpo> ahh hang on
<Boots> Hello all! I partitioned my HD and installed Ubuntu desktop 10.10, then installed Windows 7 on the other partition. I can't figure out how to boot into Ubuntu now, It just goes straight into Windows
<kosaidpo> yofel: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 675 2010-04-19 01:51 /etc/skel/.profile
<yofel> hakimsheriff: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Membership
<yofel> kosaidpo: *that* looks right, now what does 'echo $HOME' tell you?
<kosaidpo> my /home/xsaiddx
<yofel> good, now try 'ls -l /home/xsaiddx/.profile' ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-12
<yamahaalex37> hai. i can has linux helps?
<mutes> whats up yamahaalex37
<yamahaalex37> is ubuttun better than linux?
<mutes> ubuntu?
<yamahaalex37> ubutton
<yamahaalex37> i mean ubunto
<yamahaalex37> !
<yamahaalex37> UBUNTU
<mutes> ubuntu is linux
<yamahaalex37> i thought ubutun was better?
<mutes> install it and see
<yamahaalex37> is is right now
<yamahaalex37> I is
<yamahaalex37> but my mom says nooo you need debian
<yamahaalex37> what is this mean
<poz> LOL
<yamahaalex37> dev/sda, dev/sdb
<yamahaalex37> is this not place for learn how?
<yamahaalex37> I NEED LEARN ME NAO
<mutes> im not helping you
<mutes> youre acting immature
<yamahaalex37> is any can help in polish pleasE?
<yamahaalex37> I HAS ONE LARGE POLISH SAUSAGE IN TRADE FOR HELP
<IAmNotThatGuy> yamahaalex37: I will try helping using google translate
<ganimede> mmm, if google translate works well for polish, i may try
<ganimede> no sausages, thanks anyway :D
<yamahaalex37> i does use google translate
<yamahaalex37> my ubuton say NO ROOT FILE SYSTEM DEFINED
<IAmNotThatGuy> while selecting the partion to install, you should set one partition to '/'
<yamahaalex37> need two partition?
<yamahaalex37> need how big?
<ganimede> apparently it is a known topic, yamahaalex37. see here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/no-root-file-system-is-defined-906064/
<yamahaalex37> POLISH internet now let warez web
<yamahaalex37> NOT LET
<yamahaalex37> dziękuję IAmNotThatGuy
<yamahaalex37> I now take picture of mine large polish sausage to send
<IAmNotThatGuy> hehe not here ;P
<yamahaalex37> in secret, we trade sausage picture
<yamahaalex37> i tried, not it says excecuting grub-install/dev/sdv1'failed, fatal error!
<yamahaalex37> excecuting grub-install/dev/sdv1'failed, fatal error! AHHHH
<ganimede> try to fix it with your large polish sausage :D
<ganimede> otherwise reinstall and set '/' when it asks for the root mounting point
<yamahaalex37> my big family all ready put all sausage in mouth
<IAmNotThatGuy> I believe it should be grub-install /dev/sda1
<yamahaalex37> i did choose / root
<yamahaalex37> i know restart have grub> _
<Unit193> yamahaalex37: Please try to keep this channel family friendly
<yamahaalex37> Unit193, my polish sausage is 4 feet long
<yamahaalex37> my father grilled it, and i helped to roll it
<bioterror> /dev/sdv sounds weird
<bioterror> I hardly believe that BIOS will boot from that device in the first place
<bioterror> btw mohi, GRUB goes to MBR, not into partition
<yamahaalex37> is grub need to be on the same drive as windows
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> I would suggest that
<bioterror> as windows usually is the drive that BIOS boots
<ganimede> how is the 4ft polish sausage going?
<ganimede> (more likely 4in)
<bioterror> do they have a sausage culture in poland?
<ganimede> not sure about poland in general, but certainly yahahaalex has
<Unit193> If you want to continue, you should take it to another channel
<yamahaalex37> http://i.imgur.com/HUFE5.jpg
<yamahaalex37> there is mine father with the sausage
<bioterror> :D
<yamahaalex37> my family say i am too young for picture
<ganimede> anyway, have you solved your boot issue, yamaha?
<yamahaalex37> hmm
<yamahaalex37> no, but then i reinstalled the ubtun
<yamahaalex37> and now i see windows 7 in the grub
<yamahaalex37> but as it loads, i see the logo, then BLUE SCREEN RESTART
<ganimede> this is normal the first time, because the partition has been modified outside windows
<ganimede> but then it checks it and restarts normally
<ganimede> do you also have linux on the boot loader now?
<yamahaalex37> it did it twice
<yamahaalex37> yes all ubuntu and window
<yamahaalex37> but now my mouse not work in ubuntu
<yamahaalex37> but more important, third try, NO WINDOWS 7 me cry
<ganimede> not a big loss, i have uninstalled it completely
<ganimede> make your linux work and you will be much happier
<yamahaalex37> but i had too many files to lose
<ganimede> first, remove the mouse, boot, and plug it in again
<yamahaalex37> it is laptop mouse
<yamahaalex37> i had too many files
<yamahaalex37> family albums
<ganimede> the files you will recover from linux, dont worry
<yamahaalex37> pictures of brother and father and uncle large sausages
<ganimede> yamaha (keyboard or bike) pix, too
<yamahaalex37> mother has large sausage too
<ganimede> but they are not lost, dont worry
<ganimede> only windows died
<yamahaalex37> how could it just die
<ganimede> everything has an end :D
<yamahaalex37> i need it
<yamahaalex37> i game dev
<ganimede> once your linux is setup, you can reinstall it in a virtual machine
<yamahaalex37> why not on dual boot
<ganimede> you can try
<ganimede> i have to go to moscow now. see you in a week
 * andrew_50 might go to Moscow too......
<Silverlion> good morning
<IAmNotThatGuy> Good eve
<geet> Hello I am a beginner and want to know how can I install pthread for ubuntu/gcc
<geirha> sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<geirha> gcc -pthread ...
<s-fox> Hello.
<LemonAid> Ni Hao!
<s-fox> Time to go. Goodbye.
<philipballew> HOw can I make the Lubuntu doc's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation available to browse offline?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-13
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need help
<asterismo> i installed xfce desktop in my wife's samsung netbook (it cannot support unity without being unusable)
<asterismo> and i have many problems with xfce
<asterismo> one of them is that when i double click on a video in nautilus
<asterismo> it opens 2 sessinos of totem
<asterismo> so i uninstalled totem and re-installed
<asterismo> and now when i right click > "open with other application" totem is missing
<asterismo> but it is installed on the system!!!
<asterismo> even i click on "+ add" to add a custom command and it do nothing!!!
<asterismo> i found this to be quite broken and it starting to leave me without a usable desktop for my wife
<asterismo> please i need to fix this
<asterismo> in the next 20 min
<asterismo> someone help me please
<asterismo> maybe there is a way to edit default apps by terminal
<asterismo> ??
<asterismo> anyway i'm going back to maverick since oneiric is completely not situable for netbooks and xfce is quite broken
<asterismo> is there any other lightweight desktop for netbook that supports wifi and bluetooth applets?
<asterismo> a file manager that supports public shares?
<bobweaver> Hello there everytime that I try to send a letter to the mailing list I recive a error(550) Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently: ubuntu-beginners@lists.launchpad.net could someone please tell me why ? I am sign the letter (pgp)
<ViperVenom> Hi I burned the iso to a CD and when it boots a purple screen comes up with a picture of a keyboard, an equal sign, and a stick figure. After awhile, my screen starts flashing red/green/blue/white and the CD drive is going crazy scanning really fast. Is this normal, because after a minute of this going on I decided to force shutdown.
<Orwo> help?
<bioterror> !ask | Orwo
<ubot2> Orwo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Orwo> !patience
<ubot2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Snicksie> Orwo, just ask and we'll try to answer ;)
<C0nfus3d> Orwo: LOL shoot your query
<Orwo> in Xubuntu: the default applications were gone after an update
<Orwo> how to fix this?
<C0nfus3d> Orwo: I don't think applications will go after an update. Might be the layout change. Tyr typing 'firefox' without quotes in terminal
<benonsoftware1> IAmNotThatGuy: Another nick!!
<IAmNotThatGuy> benonsoftware1: I use that nick whenever I am c0nfus3d (but not registered to me) ;D
<benonsoftware1> lol
<benonsoftware1> Register it
<IAmNotThatGuy> Will do
<Orwo> they were gone as default applications
<benonsoftware1> Orwo: Sorry, which one?
<Orwo> all four of them
<benonsoftware1> Which are?
<Orwo> default browser, default mail client, file manager, terminal
<IAmNotThatGuy> Press Alt + F2
<Orwo> so?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Orwo: you got a tab where you can type command?
<Orwo> yes
<Orwo> what do you suggest me to type into?
<Orwo> :D
<IAmNotThatGuy> Orwo: type xfce4-terminal in that box
<Orwo> and press Run; it opens a terminal window.
<IAmNotThatGuy> type firefox
<Orwo> and press Run; it opens a firefox window.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Good. So your applications are not removed and they are just not shown in the panel right?
<IAmNotThatGuy> you can pin it to the panels
<Orwo> but I said "they were gone as default applications"
<Snicksie> Orwo, do you mean that f.e. when you open a .html file, it doesnt open with firefox anymore?
<Orwo> yes,  or htop from the menu - can't open a terminal
<Orwo> they were gone as default applications
<OutOfControl> Orwo: What program does  it open?
<Snicksie> Orwo, try this (copypaste from the forums)
<Snicksie> You'll probably still find that some applications open links in Firefox, or in a new window when you prefer a new tab. In gconf-editor you can go to desktop>applications>browser and set the browser to epiphany, or epiphany -n if you always want pages forced to open in a new tab. You might also need to go tognome>url-handlers and set the default as epiphany --new-tab %s
<Snicksie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568957
<Orwo> negative
<Snicksie> hm, that doesnt work?
<Orwo> you see ... if you go in the default applications window - nothing there
<Orwo> I typed xfce4-terminal as a terminal default - still doesnt open a teminal
<Snicksie> have a sec Orwo, ill try to install a xubuntu in my virtualbox and find it :)
<Orwo> really?
<Snicksie> yeah, gives me also an experience with xubuntu, which could be useful :p
<Orwo> we moved to xubuntu and we all ove it
<Orwo> love it
<Snicksie> I like unity, but thats because I have a small screen (13") and it works good for me :p
<Orwo> me on 10 and 12 :)
<Snicksie> okay, restarting Orwo :)
<Orwo> ok
<Snicksie> logging in :)
<Snicksie> hm
<Orwo> xubuntu is great
<Snicksie> System-->Preferences-->Preferred Applications
<Snicksie> seems nice indeed :)
<Orwo> yes, there
<Orwo> nothing there
<Orwo> in my recent install
<Snicksie> hm, I do have something there :p
<Orwo> I know
<Orwo> I have it on the machines too
<Orwo> but in this one - nothing
<Snicksie> try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-default-settings
<Orwo> let me see
<Snicksie> although I guess you should already have that installed...
<Snicksie> hm, if I am correct you should be able to specify them manually Orwo ...
<Orwo> yes, I did that
<Snicksie> okay, that doesnt work?
<Orwo> but then for examle htop can't find the terminal
<Snicksie> hm... will try the same
<Orwo> I get: Failed to execute the defaultterminal emulator. I/O error.
<Orwo> well
<Orwo> they are here again
<Orwo> I removed xubuntu-default-settings and installed it again.
<Snicksie> that worked?
<Orwo> yez!
<Orwo> thank you!
<Snicksie> yay :)
<Orwo> we have all kind of apps that use menu to open a teminal
<Orwo> so this was essential to work
<Snicksie> well, thanks for showing me xubuntu isnt that bad after all :p
 * Snicksie likes it ^^
<Orwo> thank you! thank  you!
<Snicksie> especially for a virtualbox its better :p
<Orwo> xubuntu is great. we have it for servers and also for  netbooks. it cuts!
<Orwo> btw, we just got an error
<Orwo> "W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A040830F7FAC5991 Google, Inc. Linux Package Signing Key <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>"
<Snicksie> okay... basically it means the 'signature' of the package is invalid... that means they cant verify the package is actually from 'Linux Package Signing Key' or whatever :)
<Orwo> why it became invalid?
<Snicksie> maybe they signed it with another (new) key or someone pretending to be Google made the package and signed it with a different key (so not the one the real google uses)
<Orwo> fix?
<Snicksie> hm, what did you do to get the error Orwo ?
<Orwo> sudo apt-get update
<Snicksie> hm...
<Snicksie> oops, sorry for responding so late Orwo :)
<Snicksie> try it again and see if its still there...
<Snicksie> if it is, try removing that ppa and re-adding it again ;)
<Orwo> will restart
<s-fox> Hello.
<dominik> Hi, who can help with not working multimedia keys on a Thinkpad?
<philipballew> How would I go about downloading the official Lubuntu Documentation for offline viewing?
<IAmNotThatGuy> UBT meeting in 6 mins at #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-14
<shinda_> hi all
<shinda_> i have a question about creating a cd / dvd for backup and restore of a custom ubuntu instance.  Can anyone help?
<coalwater> u want to backup the whole thing ? or what
<shinda_> Yes.
<shinda_> I started with Remastersys but it doesn't want to work.
<shinda_> The cd won't boot the system.
<IAmNotThatGuy> shinda_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem The tool in that list are handy
<coalwater> o so u want to create a custom live cd ?
<shinda_> i'll check it out.  thanks
<shinda_> I was under the impression that since the installation of Ubuntu was itself custom, a custom boot cd was needed.
<shinda_> i created the cd but the cd isn't live.
<shinda_> The cd won't boot the system.
<coalwater> sorry im still trying to understand, u already have ubuntu installed, or u just are trying to install it ?
<shinda_> ubuntu is installed.
<shinda_> with applications removed.
<shinda_> I want to create a custom live cd for the installation.
<shinda_> I was using Remastersys but there seems to be a bug issue that keeps the cd from booting the machine.
<coalwater> ok check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<shinda_> coalwater... this is where I began the search for support for creating a custom live cd
<coalwater> hm i dont know if i created an image of a live usb if it would work or not
<shinda_> That's the problem I'm having.  An image has been created but I can't boot from it.
<shinda_> So now, I'm trying to figure out what the next course of action should be.
<shinda_> I have to leave for a bit.  I'll return in a few hours to revisit this matter.  Thanks for your support so far!
<coalwater> i hope it works at some point
<bobweaver> Hello there everybody any web designers in the house ? the reason I ask is for a salary question. I got offered a job and I think that they are trying to low ball me so I thought that I would ask what a junior web dev gets per hour ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> bobweaver, #ubuntu-beginners-team for offtopic?
<bobweaver> np
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> oh I should ask in the ubuntu loco room
<seidos> bobweaver: it's probably a bell curve i'd guess.  plus you're competing with folks all over the world.  i heard a comp sci grad from india makes like $18/hr to start.  good luck
<shinda_> Any info out there about how best to backup and restore an Ubuntu installation using a custom built live cd?
<shinda_> I've attempted to build a live cd using Remastersys but it does not work.
<holstein> yeah, its old... i heard it might be broken as of 11.04
<holstein> shinda_: you want to have a LIVE cd made of your running OS?
<holstein> you can backup with some backup tool
<holstein> back in time?... clonezilla
<shinda_> clonezilla...
<holstein> thers UCK... ubuntu customization kit
<holstein> that was failing for me yesterday
<holstein> but, i assumed it was my own fault
<shinda_> holstein, I think you might be right about Remastersys being broken.  The version of Ubuntu that I'm running is 10.04
<holstein> shinda_: i got UCK to work in 10.04 though
<shinda_> Ubuntu UCK.  I'll check it out.
<holstein> shinda_: its not great... but it did work
<shinda_> thanks holstein
<seidos> how do i skip to eof in vi?
<seidos> G?  never would've guessed
<Snicksie> yeah, it seems so seidos : http://www.eec.com/business/vi.html
<seidos> i was searching of "end" at this site: http://www.lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html
<seidos> and it had "last"
<seidos> d'oh
<seidos> thanks Snicksie
<Snicksie> I didnt know that either, just had the luck of finding it with google :)
<seidos> yeah, but thanks just for being there :)
<fulcrum> gg goes to the top of the file
<fulcrum> G goes to the bottom
<fulcrum> thats with vim not vi though
<fulcrum> with vi you would do 1G to go to the top
<s-fox> Hello.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Heya s-fox
<s-fox> Hello IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> s-fox, Having a minute to look at the PM? =]
<s-fox> Goodbye.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-15
<justin_> hey can anyone help me install ubuntu on my macbook pro?
<seidos> have you checked the forums justin_ ?
<justin_> yes
<justin_> i have spent about 2 days trying to do this install
<justin_> and i keep hitting dead ends
<seidos> all i could really do is help with web search
<seidos> never tried installing on a macbook pro
<justin_> hmm well i keep getting  the error "initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<seidos> sounds vaguely familiar
<seidos> did a web search turn up anything justin_ ?
<justin_> nothing helpful
<holstein> how are you trying?
<justin_> everything i have found in web searches is for older models of mac's, i tried to use boot camp to install it by switching the cd's after the drive is partitioned
<justin_> also i have tried using different cd's
<justin_> the only thing i could find about that error is that i may be using a bad cd
<seidos> i think i saw that error when i upgraded to jaunty awhile back, had to reinstall
<seidos> could've been another incident though...
<justin_> hmh :S
<seidos> i can't really think of anything to try, can you check the cd when you boot from it?
<seidos> is there an option to do that?  it's been awhile since i did an install of ubuntu
<seidos> i know there's a memtest
<seidos> i'm reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885287&highlight=initramfs
<seidos> what's the model number justin_ ?  did you search by model number on the forums?
<justin_> yes its 8.2
<justin_> sorry i was alttabed seildos
<justin_> im trying to install ubuntu 10.04 on mbp 10.04
<seidos> justin_: are you aware of the risks involved in trying to install ubuntu?
<justin_> yes, i might brick my laptop
<justin_> if that happens i will bring it to the store and exchange it
<justin_> :P
<justin_> i have ubuntu 11.1 on my desktop, 10.04 server on my other desktop and ubuntu 10.04 on my other laptop
<seidos> i'm not entirely sure what in the firmware would stop an ubuntu install
<seidos> or even how bootcamp works
<seidos> but, i'll give you an ear if you want to get your thought processes out in the open
<seidos> not literally *holds on to ears*
<seidos> i'm not sure if anyone here has a mac
<justin_> i have made a post on the forums with info :P
<justin_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11538407#post11538407
<seidos> are you open to other distros or do you need ubuntu for some reason?
<justin_> i would like to stick to ubuntu, i have been using it for a while and just like it
<seidos> might shed some light to try fedora or slackware or something.  reading about bootcamp, the problem may be in how ubuntu has to handle the os x partitions
<seidos> just speculating :)
<justin_> yes thats what it seems like
<seidos> :(
<justin_> but i cant figure out how to fix that :S
<justin_> maybe if i fullon wipe the hard drive and install ubuntu :P
<justin_> but i kinda want to keep mac and be able to duel boot
<seidos> have you tried a newer version of ubuntu?
<justin_> yes
<seidos> same problem?
<justin_> i have tried 11.1 and 10.04 and 9.04
<justin_> yes
<justin_> exact same problem
<seidos> sounds like the key is with bootcamp after reading wiki/Boot_Camp_(software)
<justin_> oh?
<seidos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boot_Camp_(software) says users have installed linux with it
<seidos> perhaps http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boot_Camp_(software)#Limitations applies to your case justin_
<justin_> i shall try that
<justin_> so now i have a boot camp partition and a blank partition and my mac partition
<justin_> im going to restart and book from the cd in a sec
<justin_> although, i have the bootcamp partition but i dont have windows installed
<justin_> do you think that will make a difference ?
<justin_> the moment of truth!
<justin_> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<holstein> justin_: check the iso too
<holstein> and the burn
<justin_> i have 5 diferent copys
<holstein> from 5 different iso downloads?
<holstein> made from 5 different burners?
<justin_> 2 diferent burners
<holstein> made from 5 different brand CD-r's?
<justin_> 3 diferent iso's
<justin_> 2 diferent cds
<justin_> 1 cd, i dvd
<justin_> 1 cd, 1 dvd
<holstein> i finally gave up on my mac i had
<justin_> buttt
<holstein> i ran xubuntu in virtualbox
<holstein> ran great
<justin_> yeah, i have it running in vbox but i want to duel boot
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i got it installed
<justin_> oh??
<holstein> it would run for like a week, and lock up
<holstein> that was 10.04
<justin_> how did u get past the interfams error?
<holstein> i heard it got better
<holstein> justin_: didt have it
<holstein> didnt*
<justin_> oh. what mac did you have?
<holstein> and early white one
<holstein> 1,1?
<justin_> aww
<holstein> something early
<justin_> ahh*
<justin_> yeah with the newer ones it a pain in the ass
<justin_> they partion the drives diferently
<holstein> with the older one, i just gave up
<holstein> shouldnt matter about the drives
<holstein> you can take the hard drive out, and try and run the disc live
<holstein> you *should* try and run the disc live
<holstein> first
<justin_> um, the recovery partion in lion is precived as a swap drive by ubuntu
<justin_> and i have tried every boot option
<justin_> im not sure if i really want to take the hd out because that would viod the warrenty
<holstein> justin_: you'll need to do something
<holstein> im just saying, run ubuntu live, and see
<justin_> ok
<holstein> you can run and install linux without swap
<justin_> hmh
<justin_> how?
<holstein> justin_: sorry... got busy
<holstein> you just dont make swap when installing
<philipballew> Hey. I am not getting a Internet connection from my router. is there a good way to see if I have a router problem, or if it is my school who is cutting me off?
<seidos> philipballew: you can ping the router?
<philipballew> seidos, yeah. I even went to the ddwrt home page from the browser
<philipballew> well actually. pinging says it cant find the router
<philipballew> but i can visit the page in chrome.
<philipballew> I thought it was a router problem so i unpluged and re pluged the router
<seidos> maybe you have icmp blocked or something
<philipballew> seidos, okay. I can ping the router
<philipballew> But all outside sites are gona. Maybe i am being attacked my the geds :)
<seidos> philipballew: log on to the page and check if you have an external ip assigned to the router?
<philipballew> *feds
<philipballew> alright. lets see
 * philipballew tries to remember where ip address is loacted in DDwrt
<philipballew> seidos, I dont have a host name or domain name
<philipballew> ill see if the actual port in the wall is bad
<seidos> i'm sure the feds have bigger problems philipballew
<seidos> well if you think you're being attacked philipballew, maybe you should review the security
<philipballew> lol true. my school may have kicked me off the domain
<philipballew> well, I plug my laptop into the cat 5 cord coming from the wall and i have accsess. time to maybe reset the router
<philipballew> seidos, thanks for the help. still dead. I believe its my desktop thats the problem. I will look into it
<seidos> philipballew: weird.  even bypassing router and you don't have internet?
<philipballew> seidos, yeah, it works there just fine. I think it might be a problem with either the the desktop and nm or the router is just messing up and what not
<seidos> oh, well, then problem is the router.  maybe reset to defaults philipballew
<philipballew> hum. alright. ill reset the router.
 * philipballew still think ddwrt is the shiz-niz
<Unit193> DD-Wrt is good alternate firmware, and so is Tomato. I can confirm that dd-wrt shouldn't be the issue in itself
<philipballew> well, reseting the router worked. but now i lost my uptime
<philipballew> I was goin on 2 months
<philipballew> seidos, thanks for the tips.
<seidos> glad it worked
<seidos> maybe i should thank you for having a problem philipballew
<seidos> now i feel somewhat useful
<seidos> lol
<philipballew> you could try to do random acts of kindness and feel really good
<philipballew> but thanks!
<s-fox> Hello.
<Anahi> hi, i have just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my desktop machine... for some reason i cant get access to my hotmail account.. i have tried with firefox and chrome.. none of them work... i havent changed the default settings... i can see the log in page.. but when ever i try to access the page will just take a looong time trying to open... finally it appears "problem loading page"... i have tried reloading... and nothing happens... and also i have tried i
<Anahi> also my pidgin account wont access msn
<Snicksie> Anahi, strange... it seams you cant get a connection with the hotmail-server....
<Snicksie> try setting your pidgin settings from your msn account to 'web' or something like that and test if it works that way....
<Snicksie> also, try clearing your dns cache. open a terminal (ctrl-alt-t) and paste (ctrl-shift-v) this command: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" (without quotation marks)
<Anahi> i wil try... thank you...
<Anahi> :( it didnt work :(
<holstein> Anahi: i would also just wait a while.. the hotmail system can be down temporarily, and for just some users
<Anahi> mmm the thing is i have tried several times at different hours in different days... and it is always the same result :(
<holstein> Anahi: sure, but theres literally nothing thats going to block you about ubuntu
<holstein> Anahi: can you remember any networking customizations you have done?
<Anahi> i have just installed ubuntu 11.10 in my desktop and havent changed the default settings.... the strange thing is that i have a desktop and a laptop... in my laptop i also have ubuntu 11.10 and right now i can access my hotmail account with it... the problem is with the desktop machine...
<holstein> Anahi: right... i would double check your password and all the normal issues
<holstein> make sure you dont have caps-lock
<Anahi> holstein: i already have double checked
<holstein> Anahi: triple check then while i look around on the forums and launchpad
<holstein> Anahi: can you access your router's config page?
<holstein> 192.168.x.x or whatever?
<Anahi> i dont know how
<holstein> Anahi: there is a suggestion to try disabling ipv6
<Anahi> how can i do that?
<holstein> Anahi: have you checked for and applied all available updates?
<Anahi> yep... i have
<holstein> Anahi: open a terminal, and run...
<holstein> ifconfig
<Anahi> hlstein: im really sorry to bother, but i really appreciate your help
<holstein> hit the enter key... copy and paste that into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> you can pm it to me if you feel it is sensitive
<Anahi> ready.. i have just pasted it
<holstein> Anahi: ok... share the link with me, and i can look at it
<Anahi> ok, thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/771236/
<holstein> Anahi: open an empty page in FF and go to 192.168.1.1
<Anahi> holstein: firefox tells me "unable to connect"
<Anahi> firefox cant establish a connection
<holstein> Anahi: i have somethings i would like for you to try
<Anahi> sure
<holstein> i am getting these suggestions from https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/42602
<holstein> this is going to be a temporary change that you can decide to make permanent if it works
<Anahi> ok
<holstein> open a terminal and copy this and paste it in
<holstein> echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_default_win_scale
<holstein> report errors
<Anahi> echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_default_win_scale
<Anahi> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_default_win_scale: No such file or directory
<holstein> OK.. that got moved it seems...
<Anahi> yep :(
<holstein> Anahi: *carefully* run this
<holstein> gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<holstein> the result should *not* be an empty file, correct?
<Anahi> correct
<Anahi> it opened up gedit
<Anahi> and asked for my pwd
<holstein> OK... i say be careful becuase i dont want you to change much in there
<Anahi> ok
<holstein> go to the bottom and copy paste this in...
<holstein> on its own line
<Anahi> ok
<Anahi> in the gedit document right?
<holstein> Anahi: yes... lets add 2 lines... heres the first one
<holstein> #holstein and i added this
<holstein> then, on its own line after that, add this...
<holstein> net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling = 0
<holstein> Anahi: feel free to copy and paste that into a pastebin if you question what you have done
<holstein> you can copy just a few lines there from the end...
<Anahi> ok.. the first thing is #holstein and i added this..... and then #net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling = 0
<Anahi> right?
<holstein> Anahi: the "#" indicates a comment, so you can tell what we have done, and undo it if necessary
<holstein> Anahi: yeah, they are on seperate lines, correct?
<Anahi> correct
<holstein> Anahi: cool... so, save that.. and you'll need to reboot to see if it works
<Anahi> ok
<holstein> Anahi: again, im getting this from.. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/42602
<Anahi> thanks...
<Anahi> can i come back
<holstein> and, you can easily undo that if its not working... i'll be here for a bit though if you want to try and report
<Anahi> ok...
<Anahi> i wil do it quickly then
<holstein> Anahi: any joy?
<Anahi> mmm just waiting
<Anahi> :(
<Anahi> no joy
<holstein> yeah... try opening 192.168.1.1
<Anahi> :(
<Anahi> same result
<holstein> Anahi: interesting... i would undo what we did, reboot, and bypass the router, and test, and go from there
<holstein> not sure what that could be...
<Anahi> ok... how can i undo what we did?
<holstein> Anahi: same
<Anahi> and how can i bypass the router?
<holstein> you can open the terminal and hit the up arrow and you'll eventually see the command
<holstein> the gksudo gedit command we ran
<holstein> just delete those 2 lines
<Anahi> ohhh... thank you
<holstein> Anahi: you plug right into the modem, bypassing the router, and test
<holstein> or, just hang for a bit, and maybe someone else has an idea
<holstein> anyways... good luck...
<Anahi> thank you
<Anahi> i really apreciate you taking your  time
<Anahi> nice to meet you
<seidos> \o
<LemonAid> When you do /etc/init.d/networking restart, are the configurations taken from /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bobweaver> Hello there is there anything that I could use to take a mp3 or a video file and get subtitles out of it or some sort of text file ? Say I had a recording of a song that I wrote and I would like to upload via mp3 then run some sorta software that would convert it to text
<LemonAid> I don`t think Ubuntu has anything of that sort. What you need is a voice recognition software. Google is your best bet to finding one.
<Unit193> LemonAid: Yes, that's the config file it's taken from
<LemonAid> Fond that out when i tested it and got an error. For a wlan interface on the line "wireless-key 'my-wireless-key'" i get an error-> argument invalid 'my-wireless-key'. Any ideas? Should that line not be there? And if so, where is the key stored?
<LemonAid> I mean, where are the keys for all the wireless networks i configure stored? Separate file?
<Unit193> Is it something like this? http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking#WEP_Key_Configuration_for_Debian_.2F_Ubuntu
<LemonAid> Hmm.. i found a file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf, but nothing there..
<LemonAid> Let me check it out.
<LemonAid> Yes, the wpa keys is what i`m looking for. Checking the link now.
<LemonAid> Yeah, that`s the exact thing i`m getting an error on. The configuration file /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf does not exist though.
<Unit193> Did you take a look at iwconfig?
<LemonAid> Uh, what do you mean exactly? I only did iwconfig to see some settings. Is there a conf file ?
<LemonAid> Because iwconfig is a script file if i`m not mistaking.
<Unit193> man iwconfig give you a good look at some features
<LemonAid> Ah, you ment the manual for iwconfig. I`ll take a peak.
<LemonAid> Unit193, i finally got it :) So the line should look like "wireless-key s:my-network-key". If the key is entered in ASCII it should have the "s:" prefix! I sitl don`t know where the networkmanager stores the network keys though (if it does), is it some sort of temporary file?
<Unit193> I'd have to look into it, and I may be able to do that tonight :P
<LemonAid> I give up. I`m too tired right now. What i could find though, were fingers all pointing to a /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file, witch does not exist by default.
<JackyAlcine> I think NetworkManager stores it in different locations depending on the desktop environment. If it's on KDE, it uses KWallet, if on GNOME, it saves it in GConf.
<LemonAid> Let`s take a look then.
<LemonAid> Hmm.. what i learned from this is that i need to learn more about GConf :) Thanx.
<JackyAlcine> No problem.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-16
<Arizona_Bay> hey guys what is the best messenger to receive and send custom emoticons? I should include from different messenger clients
<Arizona_Bay> ?
<zkriesse> Hmmm
<zkriesse> Probably pidgin I would think
<zkriesse> Bu that depends upon what clients you intend to receive from
<Arizona_Bay> no its not working ; __ :
<Arizona_Bay> people who use msn live i cant see their smileys and they cantt see mine
<Arizona_Bay> msn live mostly
<zkriesse> Hmmm
<zkriesse> I would have no idea the
<zkriesse> "then"
<deper29> hey guys, I'm wondering if someone can help me get my sound working on my TV. I'm trying to use this guide, but it isn't working http://www.geoffke.be/nieuws/5/
<holstein> deper29: HDMI out not working?
<deper29> video is, but not the audio. I gave up on that quest :(
<bioterror> I have same problem
<holstein> yup, it happens
<bioterror> works fine with radeon card, but what comes to nvidia
<deper29> I figured I would just run audio cables through my sound card and all would be good
<holstein> deper29: i have only helped setup the audiophile with JACK
<deper29> bioterror: with HDMI sound?
<holstein> you should be able to install pavucontrol and select it for pulse though
<holstein> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<deper29> hmm
<deper29> seems I already have that installed
<holstein> give it a look... its something like pulse mixer... or pulse audio settings.. im not sure where you find it in unit
<holstein> y
<deper29> ran pavucontrol
<holstein> you might need to undo this http://www.geoffke.be/nieuws/5/
<bioterror> deper29, yes, with hdmi audio out
<deper29> ICE1712 is my selected playback
<holstein> i would probably just try a live 11.10 CD and install pavucontrol... and go from there
<holstein> it *should* work in 10.04 though
<deper29> how do I undo that?
<holstein> that card has support
<deper29> I was silly and didn't make a backup of that file :/
<deper29> bioterror: were you able to get yours going?
<bioterror> no, not with the nvidia ion
<bioterror> last time I recommend nvidia to someone :D
<deper29> darn
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ice1712
<holstein> i wouldnt lose sleep over playing audio out of that card... i mean, it'll be better, but not *that* much better
<deper29> it'd be nice to have some sort of audio that can go to my TV though
<holstein> use the internal card
<deper29> it's either that or tackle that stupid HDMI thing
<holstein> or some $4 USB thingy
<bioterror> yeah, I threw my stereos to recycling bin. would be nice to have audio from hdmi to tv
<holstein> anyways.. i gotta crash.. feel free and ask in #opensourcemusicians deper29 ... but i dont know anyone using that *without* JACK
<deper29> thanks holstein
<holstein> that = the audiofile 2496
<deper29> I mean, I can boot into windows and watch my tv shows and movies, but I really shouldn't have to :P
<truepurple> I am having trouble with system processes being taken up by a seemingly idle ubuntu system
<truepurple> Can anyone help?
<truepurple> Like it says it is using 2.3gb of memory, but the list of processes running doesn't suggest anything near that, and it seems like nearly always that one core or another of my 4 core intel recent cpu is maxed out at 100%
<allenyk> i've got a question here. does lubuntu have any wubi support?
<Snicksie> I'll take alook for you allenyk :)
<allenyk> thanks
<Snicksie> it seems it supports wubi install allenyk :)
<Snicksie> according to this message: https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg03783.html
<Snicksie> ah, wait...
<Snicksie> seems like it doesnt :(
<allenyk> but lubuntu iso i downloaded only has the "ubuntu wubi install" option
<geirha> Keep in mind that Lubuntu IS Ubuntu. The only difference is that they have a different set of packages installed by default.
<geirha> If you install Ubuntu, you can convert it to Lubuntu by removing and installing the right set of packages, and vice versa.
<Snicksie> geirha, of course its easier not having to fix packages to have lubuntu ;)
<geirha> Aye, but if the Lubuntu offers a "Ubuntu Wubi install", I'm sure it'll install Lubuntu.
<Snicksie> on the lubuntu iso there are only the lubuntu packages usually... So you should be able to install lubuntu via wubi
<geirha> *the Lubuntu iso
<allenyk> ah thanks snicksie & geirha
<allenyk>  since i am a beginer, i don't konw which packages should be removed and installed
<allenyk>  any details about the difference between the packages of ubuntu and lubuntu?
<geirha> You don't have to worry about that. You have the Lubuntu CD, so it will install Lubuntu.
<geirha> The main difference is the desktop environment.
<allenyk>   but after i choose "ubuntu wubi install ", there is no sign that i am installing lubuntu
<allenyk> and someone on line says it's a bug of the lubuntu iso
<geirha> That it says Ubuntu instead of Lubuntu?
<allenyk>   yeah
<geirha> https://answers.launchpad.net/wubi/+question/175074
<geirha> Ah ok, that more or less answers it. wubi install is not officially supported for lubuntu.
<geirha> Any reason why you don't want to do a standard install of Lubuntu instead?
<allenyk> for some work i have to do rely on the softwares in windows environment
<allenyk> maybe in future i can totally replace windows with linux
<allenyk>   maybe there are other ways that lubuntu can be compatible with winddows. but i am familiar with them yet
<geirha> allenyk: You can install it along side windows
<geirha> You don't need wubi for that.
<geirha> You boot from the CD, and choose install. The installer will give you the option of wiping the disk and install lubuntu on the entire disk, or to shrink your windows and install lubuntu next to it.
<allenyk> oh yeah i've seen the option"install linux alongside windows" in virtual box. but i am afraid it will ruin my windows partrition since it doesn't tell me where to install it
<geirha> doesn't tell you where to install it? what do you mean?
<allenyk> in windows i divide the whole disk into C,D,E,F volumes and windows is installed in C. i am afraid the installation of lubuntu will wipe the C volume
<geirha> It won't
<geirha> However, there's a third option
<geirha> if you resize one or more of your partitions, leaving it as unallocated space, you can tell the installer to use the unallocated space.
<allenyk> oh i got it. i can choose the third option to decide where to install it
<geirha> Though the unallocated space should be contigous
<allenyk>   thanks a lot, geirha
<geirha> Yes, by manually doing the resizing yourself.
<geirha> Since you've already divided your harddrive into multiple partitions, you probably know how to do that. :)
<allenyk>    yeah, i know what to do now. sorry to bother you with my silly questions. thanks again
<geirha> No bother. Keep asking whenever you have a question. It's what this channel is for.
<allenyk> it's my first time to be here, and it's really a nice experience to ask questions here. i think it's a pretty good start for my linux learning
<truepurple> I am having trouble with system processes being taken up by a seemingly idle ubuntu system.  Like it says it is using 2.3gb of memory, but the list of processes running doesn't suggest anything near that, and it seems like nearly always that one core or another of my 4 core intel recent cpu is maxed out at 100%
<Mad_Bear> hey there!
<Mad_Bear> I have some problem with watching video on my Ubuntu 11.10
<Mad_Bear> there is a strong screen tearing
<Mad_Bear> I tried to use both smplayer and vlc
<Mad_Bear> but none of them helped
<Mad_Bear> can anybody help me with this?
<Snicksie> truepurple, if its all right you should be able to view all processes instead of just your processes in system monitor. does that show you what process it is?
<Snicksie> Mad_Bear, do you have the correct graphical drivers installed? maybe thats causing problems :)
<Mad_Bear> I've installed proprietary drivers
<truepurple> Snicksie, I am not sure what you mean
<truepurple> Mad_Bear, what video card?
<Mad_Bear> GTX460 768mb
<Snicksie> truepurple, are you using system monitor to check what processes are taking up so much cpu and memory usage? :)
<truepurple> yes
<Snicksie> in that case you should be able to show all processes in view -> all processes
<truepurple>  But nothing in there, whether ram or CPU is reflected in any shown running process
<Mad_Bear>  truepurple: GTX460
<truepurple> It says i am using much more ram and CPU then listed processes say they are using
<truepurple> Mad_Bear, I can't help you much, I wrestle with having a AMD radeon 6850 and its driver issues myself. But it is likely to be a driver problem anyway, though getting more codex might help you too, got the forbidden content thing or what ever its called?
<truepurple> settings in the video card driver might also help
<Mad_Bear>  truepurple: I've enabled all vsync options that I could
<Mad_Bear> in Nvidea driver and in CCSM
<Mad_Bear> nothing has helped
<truepurple> Well there are other settings that can address such things sometimes, but if you can't find any settings that help, look to the other two things I mentioned
<Mad_Bear> but there was some moment when I switched to Gnome classic
<Mad_Bear> and everything was all right
<Mad_Bear> there was no tearing
<truepurple>  and then after awhile it came back?
<truepurple> Snicksie,  But nothing in there, whether ram or CPU is reflected in any shown running process
<Mad_Bear> when I've returned to Unity it has come back, yes
<truepurple> Mad_Bear, when its in classic mode, no matter how long, its not there?
<Mad_Bear> yup
<truepurple> Um, simple solution then
<truepurple> I think you can figure it out
<Mad_Bear> maybe it's because there are no Compiz there?
<Mad_Bear> but I like Compiz
<truepurple> But if you really like unity (bleh) then try unity 2d
<truepurple> I can't even get unity 3d to work for me
<Mad_Bear> I still think there is some option that can handle with that
<truepurple> As I said, try unity 2d, it must have most all the same features
<Mad_Bear> I tried 2d - it didn't help
<truepurple> It could be a driver issue then
<truepurple> Maybe unity version is using a different driver? I don't know much about linux myself
<truepurple> Just started using it earlier this year
<truepurple> Snicksie, you still there?
<Snicksie> yep :)
<truepurple> Snicksie,  But nothing in there, whether ram or CPU is reflected in any shown running process
<Snicksie> I dont know how to fix it then :(
<Snicksie> maybe there are other people here or in the #ubuntu channel who do
<truepurple> Snicksie, could it be someones hijacked my system somehow? Or got one of those programs on that use my computation power for other things? Or are there more simple explanations you can think of?
<Snicksie> I dont know, sorry :(
<Snicksie> maybe its just something in the kernel that takes too much cpu and/or a memory leak...
<Mad_Bear> maybe you guys can tell me how to change the visual style then?)
<Mad_Bear> I tried to install ambiance blue
<Mad_Bear> followed all the instrustions provided
<Mad_Bear> but Ubuntu is still orange
<truepurple> I can't help you with that in any way but trying to reason through it with you
<truepurple> Snicksie, and if it was in the kernal, it wouldn't list in processes?
<Snicksie> I dont know :)
<s-fox> Hello.
<truepurple> hi
<truepurple> helper or helpE fox?
<s-fox> truepurple,  IRC works best when you ping a correct ID ;)
<s-fox> In this came I am here to help.
<truepurple> I actually meant not to ping you then
<truepurple> s-fox, I am having trouble with system processes being taken up by a seemingly idle ubuntu system.  Like it says it is using 2.3gb of memory, but the list of processes running doesn't suggest anything near that, and it seems like nearly always that one core or another of my 4 core intel recent cpu is maxed out at 100%
<s-fox> I am not sure truepurple .
<truepurple> yofel,  I am having trouble with system processes being taken up by a seemingly idle ubuntu system.  Like it says it is using 2.3gb of memory, but the list of processes running doesn't suggest anything near that, and it seems like nearly always that one core or another of my 4 core intel recent cpu is maxed out at 100%
<Unit193> truepurple: It's not nice to randomly directly ask a person that changes his name a question that he can just scrollup to see.
<truepurple> Didn't know it was mean
<truepurple> I will try to keep that in mind
<s-fox> Thank you.
<head_victim> truepurple: regarding your ram - http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ regarding your CPU - I'd run top in a terminal and watch it. When the CPU Core spikes it will show what process is using it. If nothing shows up as using it then report it as a bug
<truepurple> head_victim, How do I run top in terminal? It seems there is always 1 core at max, and it just randomly changes which one is at max.
<head_victim> truepurple: open a terminal and type in "top"
<truepurple> head_victim, there is a entry in top always at 100%  435 root      16  -4 1373m 1.3g  356 R  100 16.9 679:37.40 udevd
<head_victim> What version of Ubuntu do you run?
<truepurple> 11.04
<head_victim> That implies it's constantly trying to find your hardware.
<truepurple> What hardware?
<truepurple> I mean which hardware?
<head_victim> At least now you know what the issue is I'd start googling around something like "ubuntu 11.04 udevd using cpu"
<head_victim> No idea without poking around in logs
<head_victim> If you run the command "dmesg | tail" it might give you some idea
<head_victim> Actually, apparently if you run the "udevadm monitor" command it wil give you the output of udev
<truepurple> head_victim, do you think it has anything to do with the very long load time for my PC, and the fact that it hangs with different screen stuff sometimes when shutting down?
<head_victim> They're likely related.
<truepurple> And is there a way to get a screen shot or log of a stuck log off screen?
<head_victim> truepurple: no idea, I'd try the udevadm monitor and see what that says first.
<head_victim> Fix that and see if the other problems are fixed with it
<truepurple> Ok I put in udevadm monitor, its giving me a continuous long stream of stuff going by too fast to read, interrupt it or let it run for awhile?
<truepurple> Well some of it is too fast to read, the rest never changes so is easy to read
<head_victim> I'd hit control+C which will stop it
<head_victim> THen you should be able to scroll up in the terminal and read some of it. Pastebin it if you like
<truepurple> Ok, the stuff here doesn't make any sense to me
<truepurple> I will give you a line, most all of its the same
<truepurple> UDEV  [1324044055.637473] change   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.4/2-1.4:1.0/host10/target10:0:0/10:0:0:1/block/sr1 (block)
<head_victim> Ah, let me guess, you have set up an ntfs drive to automount?
<truepurple> Line after line of that, with a few of the numbers changing
<truepurple> Not sure, I know I added a partition, I think I made it ntfs
<truepurple> I plan to eventually set up dual boot
<head_victim> Well there is an issue there that you'll need to either remove the entry to stop it constantly trying to mount it or find out what's wrong with it and fix it.
<truepurple> I found this thread, but I can't make much of the information it gives
<truepurple> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9389319
<truepurple> head_victim, how do I remove the entry?
<truepurple> and find out what is wrong with that?
<truepurple> I mean what?
<head_victim> That thread isn't related to your issue, that thread was about a bug. Yours is doing what it's meant to be doing but there is an error in what you've set it up to do.
<truepurple> I think this was doing this long before I added that partition though
<truepurple> head_victim, sorry to be so clueless, but I am a bit lost, please provide more detail
<head_victim> Ok so with that UDEV line you pasted, the long number is the timestamp of the event, the change is signifying that udev has tried to make a change, the devices bit is basically telling you that sr1 is causing the issues.
<head_victim> OH I missed it, it might be a usb drive or device you have plugged in?
<geirha> sr1, that sounds like a cd or dvd drive or something
<truepurple> well, I do have a bad motherboard (pretty sure anyway), something causes my system to lose the USB flash drive sometimes anyway
<head_victim> geirha: yeah, sounding like a usb dvd drive
<truepurple> not seriously bad, but it causes some issues, need to exchange it with warranty one of these days
<truepurple> The USB flash drive isn't lost now though
<truepurple> head_victim, I don't have a usb DVD drive
<truepurple> I have a internal one
<head_victim> geirha: I'm not really sure what I'm looking at without poking around more, any ideas?
<truepurple> Well give me instructions to poke around and I will
<head_victim> truepurple: I'd just be looking up lspci -vv and lsusb -vv and trying to match a device with the line of udev you just gave
<truepurple> want me to pastebin the output of them?
<geirha> Do you have any cd/dvd drives currently connected via usb?
<truepurple> no I said
<geirha> Ah, sorry, missed that.
<truepurple> I got a flash drive and a mouse connected via usb
<truepurple> and that is it
<head_victim> truepurple & geirha I have to head off for a while, if geirha isn't sure I'd just run the commands I listed above and just pore over the output to see if any of the lines match with some part of the UDEV output you had before. If you can match it to one device theny ou know exactly which piece of hardware is either faulty or not correctly installed.
<geirha> I'd see if those UDEV lines kept coming if you disconnect the flash drive
<truepurple> geirha, just dismount and try udevadm monitor again?
<geirha> unmount and physically disconnect it
<truepurple> then the udevadm monitor command again?
<geirha> Yes
<truepurple> geirha, when I try to safely remove the usb flash drive it says "Could not display "computer:///"." and "Error: location already mounted. Please select another viewer and try again"
<geirha> Hum, weird
<truepurple> and now when i try to click on it and use it, it says "Error mounting: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist"
<truepurple> Even though it was working fine before I tried to dismount it
<truepurple> above that, "unable to mount flash drive"
<Snicksie> truepurple, the problem with location already mounted could be because you try to unmount it multiple times... I've got that sometimes too :)
<truepurple> Snicksie, no, I have not tried to dismount it more then once this session
<Snicksie> did you take your usb flash device out of the computer? :)
<Snicksie> okay, maybe its just doubleclicked or so... but thats not important for now :)
<truepurple> Snicksie, no, since it got all buggy and I dont even know if it is safe to remove or not
<Snicksie> if you unmounted it, it should be fine to take it out of your computer
<Snicksie> unless your computer is writing to or reading from your usb device, it is no problem to take it out :)
<truepurple> well I dont know if it is unmounted, but ok
<truepurple> geirha, now run  udevadm monitor despite errors?
<Snicksie> truepurple, have you runned udevadm monitor yet? :)
<Snicksie> if your usb is disconnected, you should do that and see if there are still errors ;)
<jp_Hranice> I can not run Ubuntu Precise in low-graphic mode to allow nvidia graphic driver. Nobody answer on #ubuntu-testing.
<Unit193> That's because you need to join #ubuntu+1 :)
<jp_Hranice> heh  ???
<Unit193> jp_Hranice: The support channel for Precise is #ubuntu+1 not #ubuntu-testing
<jp_Hranice> Unit193:  Thank you
<Unit193> You're welcome
<truepurple> Snicksie, geirha  ran udevadm monitor after removing flash drive, same result
<Snicksie> okay, in that case it might be another device that's troubling...
<Snicksie> you have other usb devices except for your mouse? :)
<Snicksie> <head_victim> truepurple: I'd just be looking up lspci -vv and lsusb -vv and trying to match a device with the line of udev you just gave
<Snicksie> just pastebin your output and we'll see if we can find a device that matches your udev output :)
<truepurple> weird, I ran lspci -vv and there is a line "00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express R" and stuff under it, repeated 4 times, the only difference is the number after the c counts up from0
<truepurple> I remember somewhere else there being a absurd amount of entries for a few things, but I can't recall where
<truepurple> I mean in another program
<truepurple> Sorry, I mean more then 4 times, not sure how many times that bit repeats
<Snicksie> can you pastebin your output? :)
<truepurple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/772283/
<truepurple> Snicksie,
<truepurple> for the first command
<truepurple> Snicksie, the second command gives output too long to display it all, is there a way to increase terminals buffer limit?
<truepurple> or should I just copy/paste what could fit?
<Snicksie> if im correct, there's a way to pastebin it directly from your commandline. have a sec :)
<Unit193> You should be able to pastebinit
<Snicksie> yep, thats what I meant :)
<Unit193> lsusb -vv | pastebinit
<truepurple> Snicksie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/772287/
<truepurple> I made a error anyway, I got the previous lines mixed up with the next ones
<truepurple> snicksie, but the pastebin output is different then the one using the pastebinit command
<truepurple> Snicksie, it discluded alot of "can't get hub descriptor: Operation not permitted
<truepurple> can't get device qualifier: Operation not permitted
<truepurple> can't get debug descriptor: Operation not permitted
<truepurple> cannot read device status, Operation not permitted (1)
<truepurple> "
<truepurple> stuff like that
<Snicksie> Unit193, you think that command could be runned in sudo? :)
<Unit193> It's just a normal pipe
<truepurple> sudo did it though
<Snicksie> :)
<truepurple> Snicksie, here is the complete one for the second command http://paste.ubuntu.com/772293/
<Snicksie> okay. you can see that line 240 has the same 00:1d as your line: Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Snicksie>   iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0
<Snicksie> seems its a problem with your usb...
<Snicksie> I dont know what the problem and/or the solution is, i'm sorry :(
<truepurple> geirha, head_victim, got any ideas?
<truepurple> Snicksie, could it be caused by a defective MoBoard perhaps?
<Snicksie> could be of course :)
<LemonAid> Anyone got kernel panics on 11.04 x64 that could be related to firefox?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-17
<gateSmalls> 	hello i need help getting a mac book pro 15.5 in laptop to boot to an ex tunnel drive (1tb) with ubuntu server 11.10 64bit using eather a usb or a firewire port
<gateSmalls> >.>
<gateSmalls> <.<
<seidos> gateSmalls: oh!  you're here already
<gateSmalls> yep
<seidos> gateSmalls: someone asked earlier about getting ubuntu installed on a macbook pro
<gateSmalls> realy
<seidos> after some chatting it seemed bootcamp was the focal point of the solution
<gateSmalls> realy
<gateSmalls> never used boot camp
<seidos> me neither
<seidos> i had a macbook pro once though
<seidos> and i read the wikipedia article on it
<seidos> !mac | gateSmalls
<gateSmalls> i have boot camp assistant will that work ?
<ubot2> gateSmalls: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<seidos> there's also this factoid, i haven't read it though
 * seidos clicks
<seidos> cool logo
<seidos> gateSmalls: i think they are the same thing
<seidos> gateSmalls: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boot_Camp_(software)
<seidos> hope it helps
<gateSmalls> not realy helping it tells me for the desktop vs not the server one
<gateSmalls> as for the boot_camp its not as sown
<seidos> i'm not familiar with sown
<seidos> since i don't have the hardware, and have never done it, all i can do is search the web and have an open ear, sorry i can't be more help gateSmalls
<seidos> you could also try the forums and check with your LoCo as well
<Ford_P> Having problems with my Ethernet card... Anyone know anything about that?
<holstein> Ford_P: potentially... just ask, and if someone knows they will answer
<Ford_P> additional question.. On the computer with no internet access I need to install Build-Essential and I'm not able to do that because it requires 8 package upgrades. How can I make the needed upgrades?
<Ford_P> while not having access to the web
<Ford_P> Laptop is a Asus K53E and it's a Atheros AR8151 card. I need to load the driver.
<holstein> Ford_P: you can download the .debs and move them over
<Ford_P> I've been following the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677122 till I got stuck
<Ford_P> Oh maybe I should just do that then......
<Ford_P> how do I know that I've met all the dependencies?
<Ford_P> where can I get the .deb files?
<holstein> Ford_P: it should let you know if you havent
<holstein> you can only get deb files if they are availalbe
<Ford_P> ok
<holstein> you can just search for them
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Ford_P> For example it's asking for ver. 4-3-3 gtk
<Ford_P> ok cool I'll try that
<Ford_P> Thanks
<holstein> Ford_P: you cant wire it up temporarily?
<Ford_P> nope
<JackyAlcine> How do you add another location for libraries to be loaded by an application?
<Ford_P> I ran lshw -C network
<Ford_P> *-network UNCLAIMED
<Ford_P> for both wired and wifi
<JackyAlcine> I know that adding PATH="$PATH:~/usr/bin" would add my local ~/usr/bin to run apps, but libraries don't work for that...
<holstein> Ford_P: wired should just work
<Ford_P> I could try it again.
<Ford_P> so basically there is an auto detect feature??
<holstein> JackyAlcine: wish i could help...
<holstein> Ford_P: depends on your network
<Ford_P> if a wired connection works then that's half the battle right there
<holstein> i have DHCP... when i plug it into my router, it just works
<holstein> then, i can apply upates, and try wifi again, and fiddle from there if needed
<JackyAlcine> Ford_P: do you have Synaptic on your system? If so, find the packages you want to install and then in the file menu, click "Generate download package script".
<holstein> JackyAlcine: i forget about that!
<holstein> thats pretty slick
<JackyAlcine> You can copy that to a usb stick, invoke it on another system (or manually open and download with Notepad) and wham-o.
<JackyAlcine> holstein: :P
<Ford_P> Yes it's on my system. I tried that and it's saying i need to install 8 packages
<holstein> Ford_P: personally, i would try 10.04 live as well.. and go with that if it works out-of-the-box
 * holstein gotta run...
<Ford_P> thanks
<JackyAlcine> Ford_P: did you add those packages to Synaptic or wanted to manually installed them by double-clicking?
<JackyAlcine> If you add them to Synaptic, it'd tell you what else you need and you could repeat the process until the dependencies are resolved.
<Ford_P> so I'm looking at it now using Synaptic
<Ford_P> otherwise I was going to download each package manually
<Ford_P> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<JackyAlcine> Hmm. Did you generate the script?
<JackyAlcine> After selecting the packages, click the File menu then click "Generate package download Script"
<Ford_P> ohh sorry no network access
<Ford_P> can't download
<Ford_P> well I'm using a 2nd computer which I will manually download each package
<Ford_P> or
<Ford_P> the 2nd computer I'm using the newer version.
<Ford_P> 11.xx
<JackyAlcine> No problem, just generate the script _then_ copy it to the other computer.
<Ford_P> the other computer is 10.04. Also one computer is 32bit and the other is 64 bit. Would that be a problem?
<JackyAlcine> No, because the architecture (32-bit, 64-bit) would be hard-written into the download path.
<Ford_P> sorry.. by generate script what are you referring to.
<Ford_P> in the terminal?
<Ford_P> just want to make sure I understand
<JackyAlcine> In Synaptic.
<JackyAlcine> After you've selected the package "build-ess", it should tell you it needs a few more.
<JackyAlcine> click ok and then when you're satisified, click "File" then "Generate Package download script"
<Ford_P> so the computer I'm using already has it installed. So I'm assuming I can copy the packages to a usb drive and install them on the computer that needs them??
<JackyAlcine> Yup.
<JackyAlcine> The thing is, after you've downloaded them, make sure that they're in their own folder.
<Ford_P> each package in it's own folder.
<Ford_P> ok
<JackyAlcine> No! lol, all of the packages in one folder.
<Ford_P> ahh gotcha
<JackyAlcine> :D Tell me when you've made the script.
<Ford_P> so I ran the "Generate package download script"
<JackyAlcine> the 2nd computer?
<JackyAlcine> on the 2nd computer?
<Ford_P> on the computer that needs the packages
<JackyAlcine> You should have seen a bunch of download actions by wget.
<Ford_P> I have a file in the folder called build-essential
<JackyAlcine> Wait, so you've generated the script via Synaptic?
<Ford_P> let me review.
<Ford_P> to keep things organized
<Ford_P> I'll call computer 1 the computer that needs packages
<Ford_P> computer 2 providing packages
<Ford_P> so I created the script on computer 2 and saved it to a usb drive
<Ford_P> is this correct?
<Ford_P> so we should be ready to go then
<JackyAlcine> YEah
<JackyAlcine> *yeah
<JackyAlcine> sorry went to the bathroom.
<Ford_P> run in terminal?
<Ford_P> np
<Ford_P> so I'm guessing I need to move the file from the usb drive to a folder on computer 2.
<Ford_P> sorry computer 1
<Ford_P> and run
<JackyAlcine> Yeah
<JackyAlcine> Well, it'd be easier if you could run in while having it still on the drive.
<JackyAlcine> So you wouldn't have to copy anything.
<Ford_P> so I clicked Run
<Ford_P> what do I do then?
<JackyAlcine> clicked run? the script's something you'd have to run in a terminal.
<JackyAlcine> You mean from a context menu?
<Ford_P> when I click on the file it asks how to run it
<Ford_P> so I clicked Run
<JackyAlcine> Hmm, check your home directory ("~/"), the packages may have been downloaded there since you didn't use a terminal.
<Ford_P> I checked the file and it only had #!/bin/sh and nothing else
<JackyAlcine> O.o
<JackyAlcine> You have Synaptic opened on computer 2? or computer 1
<Ford_P> yeah on both
<JackyAlcine> Only need it on computer 1.
<Ford_P> yep
<Ford_P> wonder if I can get it on the packages site
<JackyAlcine> You can, but Synaptic would pull in all of the dependencies.
<Ford_P> that's one of the problems with all the dependencies. It's a huge web of dependencies you have to track down.
<Ford_P> take forever
<Ford_P> thanks for the help. I'll keep picking away at this.
<zkriesse> hello anybody :P
<OutOfControl> Hi zkriesse
<zkriesse> allo!
<zkriesse> how thee be OutOfControl ?
<OutOfControl> Yeah
<zkriesse> Uhm, that was akin to a: "How are you?"
<zkriesse> allo sattu941 !
<sattu941> zkriesse: Hi! :D
<zkriesse> How thee be sattu941 ?
<sattu941> zkriesse: I be fine, how thy bee ?
<zkriesse> Lol, you messed up just a tinge there...
 * sattu941 sucks at whatever he is doing now.
<zkriesse> It's Old English and no, you did not suck, you just need some practice!
<sattu941> zkriesse: Yes, maybe I do.
<zkriesse> :P
<hobgoblin> no in this channel though
<hobgoblin> *not
<sattu941> hm.
<sattu941> We need more beginners here.
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: Well apparently the #ubuntu-beginners-team channel is only for the bt team now...
<hobgoblin> no it's not
<zkriesse> According to bodhi_zazen anyway
<sattu941> bt team ?
<zkriesse> sattu941: This channel and other #ubuntu-beginners- channels are under the Ubuntu Beginners Team :)
<sattu941> oh.
<hobgoblin> well it is for the beginners team but the BT is not as it was - regardless this is not a channel for chit-chat
<zkriesse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<zkriesse> wb zeroseven0183
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<sattu941> Anyway I set up ssh with key based authentication yesterday, and also set up free DDNS with no-ip.org, I'm pretty happy about it :).
<zkriesse> rad
<sattu941> try ssh <user>@grubblyplank.no-ip.org -p 24
<zkriesse> no thanks :P
<sattu941> :P
<sattu941> Will probably write a review for the noip2 package in Software Center soon.
<zkriesse> Ah... the fun-ness of tech review/writing
<ameer_ahmad> Hi.,
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-18
<bobweaver> hello there I just got a new job and the boss is going to let me use ubuntu on my work computer. So I am writing a script to use after I install with certain applicaations on them. I got down all the ones that I am using from  ubuntu repos and others but I am having trouble with virtual box. My question is a sudo one when I do say :   sudo wget --output-document=      What is the user that sudo is using is it still you  way I ask is
<bobweaver> like this  sudo wget --output-document=/home/$USER/some-dir   so it dont go to roots home dir
<bobweaver> or does  sudo still uses /home/some-user/
<Sidewinder1> bobweaver, I'm certainly no expert, when it comes to CLI;.. but if you want a good resource for scripting, please try here: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
 * SEABird needs help getting rid of grub2 on dual boot laptop
<Sidewinder1> On a side note, gksudo, for GUI, apps; sudo, for the rest.. :D
<bobweaver> I guess I will just try and see what happenes
<bobweaver> SEABird: do you want BURG  ?
<Sidewinder1> As long as everything's backed-up, try away!
<SEABird> Have Acronis Boot Manager on most of my machines
<bobweaver> ahh not sure what that is
<bobweaver> SEABird:  so grub is getting in the way of Acronis Boot Manager ?
<SEABird> Acronis is a multiplatform partition backup program and includes neat boot manager with GUI that allows for more than 4 primaries  while hiding unused
<SEABird> Think both will fight each other and and grub is too difficult to see on small laptops
<LemonAid> I wireless went down for no apparent reason. I tried ifup/down   /etc/netwroking restart  ,services netwrok-manager restart. Nothing worked. Only a reboot helped. Any ideas how i could identify the problem?
<LemonAid> *my
<SEABird> Is there anyway to manage grub to get rid of Windows recovery partitions ( have 2)?
<LemonAid> What do you mean by "get rid of"?
<bobweaver> LemonAid:  please open terminal and enter lspci -nn | grep Wireless && lsmod && rfkill list all      and paste back using http://paste.ubuntu.com
<SEABird> Or make it larger to see and choose s/u options?
<SEABird> I am really new at this
<bobweaver> SEABird:are you daul or triple booting ?
<LemonAid> SEABird, Grub is a boot manager. It won`t modify partitions. You need a partition manager.
<SEABird> just dual but laptop has a Win7 recovery partition and a Win7 repair partition, then Win 7 and then Ubuntu
<LemonAid> bobweaver, http://pastebin.com/rzgXTkj7
<SEABird> Don't need to change partitions for trial installed Ubuntu on 40 GB free space
<LemonAid> SEABird, what exactly are you trying to accomplish? Remove all the recovery partitions, or just have them not shown at boot time?
<bobweaver> LemonAid: Could I see a dmesg | grep 819
<SEABird> Just have Win7 as default boot (sorry guys but that my bread and $$$ - Windows support) then have some longer time to choose Ubuntu while I learn
 * SEABird mutters "Is the a #wantstobeabeginner channel?"
<LemonAid> bobweaver, http://pastebin.com/aivqcdEw
<bobweaver> LemonAid: sudo modprobe r8192se_pci
<bobweaver> then dmesg | grep 819 again
<LemonAid> SEABird, http://tinyurl.com/d786ok2 This should help you.
<LemonAid> bobweaver,  http://pastebin.com/Qyv3q2iP
<LemonAid> SEABird, alternatively you can try and install Burg, it`s a manager for Grub. With a nice interface and all that. You may find it more to your liking.
<bobweaver> LemonAid: 64 or 32 bit ?
<LemonAid> Burg will let you set the default os to boot into, and also have the option to restore your grub/winboot (from what i recall).
<LemonAid> bobweaver, 64
<bobweaver> LemonAid: lsb_release -a && uname -a
<SEABird> Thank I will continue reading and try to come to some agreement between me and me laptop
<LemonAid> bobweaver, http://pastebin.com/4RxCtdPC
<bobweaver> LemonAid:  too options compat-wireless or the one from the site either way time to compile which do you want
<LemonAid> bobweaver, what you`re saying is that my driver is at fault?
<bobweaver> See post #23  down   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1703443&page=3
<bobweaver> Yes LemonAid
<LemonAid> Will check it out. Thanx for the help :)
<bobweaver> Cool compat will also help you out either way
<bobweaver> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<LemonAid> bobweaver, always a good thing to have additional resources.
<bobweaver> :D
<bobweaver> LemonAid: Let me know how it works out
<LemonAid> Will do.
<LemonAid> bobweaver, it would appear that the firmware change worked. Now it remains to be seen, but things look promising. :)
<bobweaver> good
<bobweaver> so you now have wifi again ?
<LemonAid> Well, i had when i asked for help the first time. I just did not know why my wifi crashed and i couldn`t get the connection back up without a restart.
<LemonAid> A system restart.
<LemonAid> Time to do some reading on the commands you told me to run :D
<bobweaver> LemonAid: wifi can be funny at times with firmware it seems that it sometimes just gives out. wich is not good basic with wifi that I know is look at the card and see what driver "modual" that you need. then see if it is loaded the modual/driver   using the command lsmod  if it is there then run command rfkill list all if it is hard blocked(outside switch ) fix by turning switch on or soft blocked (sotware blocked ) run rfkill unblock
<bobweaver> all  if it is all no on rfkill then  it is usally firmware that is causeing troubles
<bobweaver> you can also see what a modual/driver is by running the command modinfo <name of moduals >      Notice the depends area and the firmware that it needs
<LemonAid> bobweaver,  thanx for the mini guide. It does make sense now now that i follow it, i see that i have a lot of other useless modules/drivers for a lot of other network cards.
<bobweaver> just be carefull somethimes the can get in the way of loading a different one   to remove a modual we use the command    rmmod <name of modual >   then   we load the other with the  command    modprobe  <name of modual>    most of these commands need sudo
<LemonAid> I guess, that when i installed Ubuntu, it installed a lot of additional drivers to cover a wide range of cards. O well.
<bobweaver> Yes jockey-gtk (additional drivers) can sometimes load the worng mods and the same with thye linux kernel
<LemonAid> I did read on those exact 2 commands just now since i was curious what they did. I will of course be careful while using them.
<bobweaver> time to file bugs when that happens so deveolpers can fix
<bobweaver> the devolpers help the end users and the end users help the developers = non subjugated people
<bobweaver> :D
<LemonAid> :))
<transpissed> hey, im sitting here with a problem, that is transmission update nad its blocklist-related, that im not able to solve for myself
<transpissed> is there anyone who can help?
<transpissed> i tried updating to 2.42 but i tjust update d to transmission 2.04, and im not able to create blcoklist entires
<transpissed> entries
<ppcblaster> Trying to get Hauppauge pvr 350 going in 11.10 need help
<shikata_ga_nai> anyone here used rstudio before
<shikata_ga_nai> ?
<escott> !anyone | shikata_ga_nai
<ubot2> shikata_ga_nai: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<shikata_ga_nai> escott:ok
<escott> shikata_ga_nai, ?
<seidos> shikata_ga_nai: i haven't used it.  does rstudio have an irc channel?
<seidos> hmmm, if they do it isn't an obvious one
<escott> seidos, he doesnt seem to be paying attention anyways
<seidos> escott: :D
<escott> i have my own anyone? question. does anyone know why people come on here and ask a partial question and then leave?
<seidos> i'll take a stab at it with a spork:  they're in a hurry.
<shikata_ga_nai> hey guys I am back, well, I didn't notice the replies, and sorry that, I guess I was busy finding serial for that software.Well guess what?, I didn't find one. so cheers!!, now I badly need some help.
<seidos> what's your question mr. shikata_ga_nai ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-10
<snapshots>  hello world
<snapshots> have a question
<snapshots> anyone?
<mysteriousdarren> snapshots: go ahead
<snapshots> its on my unity
<snapshots> on 12.04
<snapshots> its on 2D only.. how can i make it to "My Unity 3D"?
<mysteriousdarren> doe s your monitor support 3d?
<mysteriousdarren> snapshots: I just log out of my current user and log in with another desktop environment. Do you have a password enabled?
<snapshots> password enabled?
<snapshots> how can i send a pm on a user??
<jalcine> snapshots: do you have a password to your user?
<jalcine> snapshots: and that would be /query <nick> <msg>
<mysteriousdarren> jalcine: can you take over on this one? I just got a phone call.
<mysteriousdarren> it might be awhile
<jalcine> mysteriousdarren: I'll do what I can, was bugfixing, just stopped by to ask some questions
<mysteriousdarren> snapshots: any other details would be great as well.
<jalcine> snapshots: This is a referenical message to you.
<jalcine> This isn't
<jalcine> The previous message should have alerted your attention.
<snapshots> yup got it jalcine
<jalcine> :)
<snapshots> does it turned into red? lol
<jalcine> yessir
<jalcine> snapshots: you might need to install properitary (non-free, blobby) drivers for your systems
<jalcine> What computer are you running Ubuntu on?
<jalcine> Do you know what graphics card you're using?
<snapshots> yup wait a minute
 * jalcine notes that he's a KDE user and hasn't used GNOME/Unity since 2011.
<jalcine> early 2011
<mysteriousdarren> Jalcine: I prefer lubuntu, speed above all else....well not all else
<jalcine> mysteriousdarren: I did try that out the other day, was quite nice.
<mysteriousdarren> jalcine: what are you fixing on?
<jalcine> But the super configurable nature of KDE lured me back.
<jalcine> Well, it's more of a building up
<jalcine> https://github.com/jalcine/kio-googledrive
<mysteriousdarren> I don't like the look, and hate the bloat.
<jalcine> Trying to integrate Google Drive to KIO so I can browse my files in Dolphin.
<jalcine> It does come with a whole bunch of unnecessary apps, true. But I typically uninstall few like Dragon Player and replace it with VLC
<jalcine> Anyways
<jalcine> mysteriousdarren; snapshots seems to have an issue enabling 3D mode in Unity on Ubuntu Precise
<mysteriousdarren> still too much bloat for me, i want a base install where its fast, and i can install and run with it
<jalcine> sounds like lubuntu to me :)
<jalcine> openbox + kde is a breeze though
<snapshots> jalcine: i have checked for install properitary drivers but nothing comes up
<mysteriousdarren> compiz running?
<jalcine> snapshots: try opening Jockey
<jalcine> snapshots: ^^
<snapshots> mysteriousdarren: can i use lubuntu?
<snapshots> jalcine: jockey?
<snapshots> jalcine: where can i find it?
<jalcine> I'm sorry. Jockey's an application that checks and helps install propieratory drivers.
<mysteriousdarren> snapshots: yes just go into synaptic package manager and install
<jalcine> I thought Jockey came with Ubuntu, was it removed?
<jalcine> !jockey
<ubot2> Factoid 'jockey' not found
<mysteriousdarren> snapshots: lubuntu that is
<jalcine> haha
<jalcine> !drivers
<ubot2> Factoid 'drivers' not found
<jalcine> !compiz
<ubot2> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<jalcine> !unity
<ubot2> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<mysteriousdarren> jalcine: im trying to figure out your question
<jalcine> snapshots: by opening Dash, you can search for Jockey by typing it in.
<jalcine> If you can't find it, open Software Center and search there.
<snapshots> ok copy sir
<jalcine> I can't remeber the format for apt-urls, those were so handy.
<jalcine> apt://jockey ?
<geirha> You'll also find it under the system settings. cogwheel in upper-right corner -> system settings -> additional drivers (or something like that)
<mysteriousdarren> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey
<snapshots> No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<mysteriousdarren> snapshots: have you tried logging out and going back in with the same user but different desktop environment?
<snapshots> mysteriousdarre: not yet
<snapshots> mysteriousdarren : can i pm you?
<geirha> no proprietary drivers in use, and none available in the list?
<snapshots> yup none available on the list
<mysteriousdarren> yes, but we can answer the question better with our collective minds.
<geirha> Then you probably have neither nvidia or amd card, or you have an old and no-longer supported nvidia/amd card
<snapshots> i think so
<mysteriousdarren> snapshots: can you open up your package manager and install another desktop environment. I believe you only have one installed.
<jalcine> If anything, snapshots, try clicking this link: apt://lubuntu-desktop
<jalcine> If that doesn't work or doesn't show anything, trying opening up the Ubuntu Software Center again by using your Dash
<snapshots_> jalcine : sir
<snapshots_> anyone there to help me?
<eskimio> I have two questions... First: I just downloaded and installed ubuntu last night. Can someone/some people pooint me in the right direction regarding linux/ubuntu usage for beginners? Websites to check out, blogs to follow, applications to download, etc? Second: Why isn't pidgin showing up in my dock/application bar even though I'm currently using it?
<Todd500> Is anyone here?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-11
<snapshots> abyone?
<snapshots> anyone?
<snapshots> zzzzzzzzzz
<snapshots> i have installed ubuntu 12.04 on my desktop
<holstein> snapshots: congrats
<bubuntu> hello
<bubuntu> does anyone now how to attach a file in a mail from my network?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-12
<jass> hi
<jass> I need a help
<jass> anyone here to help me
<jass> ?
<jass> hi
<jass> hello
<smartboyhw> JasonO, hello
<smartboyhw> Oops sorry
<smartboyhw> jass: Hello
 * smartboyhw hates the tab error:P
<jass> I have a problem
<jass> in ubuntu 12.04
<jass> Mozilla addons not working properly in ubuntu 12.04
<smartboyhw> Oh?
<jass> I am unable to install/uninstall the plugins. I don't why it is happening. :(
<jass> yeah
<smartboyhw> jass, what step did you take then?
<jass> i unistalled the firefox
<jass> and then reinstalled it
<jass> but stall problem is there
<jass> *still
<jass> :(
<smartboyhw> jass, is there an error log or something?
<jass> for example
<jass> i installed download helper
<jass> in mozillla
<jass> i got a message
<smartboyhw> jass, what is the message?
<jass> restart mozilla
<jass> I restart again and again'
<jass> but still message is there
<jass> if I tried to install others addons
<jass> the downloading processing going on
<jass> thats it
<jass> please help me
<philipballew> isnt there a firefox channel that might work
<jass> sorry I don't got you
<philipballew> jass, thats to bad. sorry
<jass> what?
<fullondan> if i am logged into my user account on ubuntu and i want to install the bash shell in my user account, how do i do that?
<dniMretsaM> fullondan: bash is automatically installed in Ubuntu
<dniMretsaM> do you mean how to set it as your default shell?
<fullondan> yes
<dniMretsaM> This should do it, I think: sudo chsh -s bash
<dniMretsaM> actually, it's this: chsh -s /bin/bash
<dniMretsaM> sorry
<fullondan> ok
<fullondan> that did it
<RickZilla> Can't you just log out and log back in with bash selected? or is that not an option/
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-13
<snapshots> anyone?
<snapshots> can wine application load all windows based programs?
<hantu> helLo all
<hantu> hello...
<holstein> o/
<hantu> hey dude..I need help
<hantu> I'm new in ubuntu.. :P
<holstein> !ask | hantu
<ubot2`> hantu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hantu> I got a problem when installing ubuntu 12.10 via usb,unetbootin,after firstpage of unetbootin I choose Install ubuntu,then I got blackpage that need "login password".. what's wrong this? thanks guys
<holstein> hantu: i would try nomodeset..
<hantu> nomodeset?
<holstein> hantu: safe graphics mode
<holstein> hantu: not sure what that looks like from unetbootin
<holstein> its usually at the bottome of the first loading page... the splash screen.. at the bottom F6
<hantu> owh I see
<hantu> but,what's not related to hardware problems?
<holstein> hantu: i think you are not getting to a desktop due to hardware support of your graphics card
<fullondan> how do i add my user account to the sudoer's file? ( i have an admin acct )
<holstein> fullondan: you should be able to sudo from the main account
<holstein> fullondan: in a effort not to set you up in a compromised position, what are you trying to do?
<hantu> hmmm... I dont think so,when I'm installing matriux (backtrack like) on this machine too,it's run well..there is no problem... :|
<holstein> fullondan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer-using-the-command-line
<holstein> hantu: then confirm the md5
<holstein> !md5
<ubot2`> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> check the stick...
<hantu> oke dude... I'll check it soon.. :)
<hantu> thanks for your help.. :)
<holstein> hantu: bt is based on an earlier version AFAIK
<RickZilla> If I use the disk installer, can I go back in later with a partition editor and get rid of that partition if I need to?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-14
<kloqq> hey
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-15
<bubba1> just looking for help setting up a wireless usb adapter
<raub> Does anyone know why mount claims rpc.statd is not running? http://pastie.org/private/mdlvmbafdinijp4uotmvzg
<danielhegarty> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER danielhegarty xlncjroebteu
<geirha> Try that with a / in front
<geirha> and use a different password :P
<TIGER__> i have problem in ubuntu 12.4
<TIGER__> i want to install squid 2.7 in ubntu 12.04?
<TIGER__> any body help
<geirha> Why exactly 2.7?
<escott> !info squid oneiric
<ubot2`> 'oneiric' is not a valid distribution:
<TIGER__> yup 2.7
<escott> !info squid precise
<ubot2`> 'precise' is not a valid distribution:
<escott> !info squid 12.04
<ubot2`> '12.04' is not a valid distribution:
<geirha> What's wrong with 3.1?
<escott> ubot2`, i'm going to rip your face off stupid bot
<ubot2`> escott: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TIGER__> i want to setup video cache
<escott> squid (source: squid3): dummy transitional package from squid to squid3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.19-1ubuntu3.12.04.1 (precise), package size 6 kB, installed size 125 kB
<geirha> so newer versions of squid lack the features you need?
<escott> TIGER__, so the problem is you want the old version?
<TIGER__> yes need old
<TIGER__> when i set command apt-get install squid  it install squid 3 but i want 2.7
<TIGER__> how its possible
<escott> TIGER__, you might see if there is a ppa
<escott> TIGER__, https://launchpad.net/~firefishy/+archive/squid2-precise
<TIGER__> hmm
<TIGER__> then ?
<TIGER__> thanks @escott got it
<fullondan> JOIN
<fullondan> LIST
<geirha> Having trouble figuring out IRC?
<fullondan> ya
<fullondan> newbie
<fullondan> i wanted to find out how to add emacs to a user on ubuntu
<fullondan> i'm reading the tutorial docs for irc which are informative
<geirha> "add emacs to a user"?
<fullondan> yes
<fullondan> am i getting that wrong?
<fullondan> emacs is like vi right?
<fullondan> ok - i got it
<fullondan> bash shell emacs editor
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-16
<headless> hi, i am having trouble using make
<headless> i get an error execvp : Permission denied
<headless> i am new to linux, could anyone help out?
